# How have you done today?



## Tigerneko

I thought it'd be nice to have a thread where we can all show off how we did at shows... so here it is!

My dad took Mabel to Manchester Sporting Terrier today (I was at work so couldn't go) but she got BPIB, BOB and Puppy Group 4. It was her first BOB so we are really pleased... shame it was only an open show, but it's still a nice result 

It would be nice if we could keep this thread going! I don't think we have any more shows for a week or two now and I am working for all of them until Blackpool Ch show, so my dad will be handling her for the time being  i'm gonna miss it!

So, how did you do?


----------



## Pezant

Took Henry to the English Setter Association Championship Show yesterday and he got VHC in Maiden. It was a really big show - twelve in puppy dog - and all the ones who got placed were much more mature, so I think he did very well. 

Couple more weeks, then we're off to a Chelmsford Open show and then National!


----------



## Tigerneko

Well done! We don't get the chance to be in big classes because Manchesters just don't get big entries, at an open show we are lucky to make 4 or 5 entries all together - IF we can find a show that holds classes for us! Champ shows are a bit better but there's still never any huge classes, even at Crufts most classes only had 5 or 6 entries - just the Open and Post Grad classes which both had entries of 11 for bitches, males were 15 for Open but just 6 for Post Grad... but certainly entries in puppy/junior classes are far smaller. I would like to be placed within a big class one day... when you get a 3rd out of 3 it doesn't really feel like much of an achievement!

Congratulations on your VHC though, that is great in such a big class! It does tend to always be the mature looking dogs that are picked in puppy classes, which I don't really understand - it is a puppy class, not a small adult class!


----------



## Pezant

It was the 60th anniversary show, so I think it was particularly packed for that reason - most open shows get about five dogs in a class if we're lucky and champs get somewhere between 4-12. There was stiff competition though - all the usual kennel names were getting placed, but the judge was lovely and made a quick comment to me at the end about not quite making the most of Henry which was very generous of her! 

Mabel is doing so well! BOBs already are brilliant! You must be so proud of her


----------



## emmaviolet

Well done to you both!!!

Mabel really is on a roll isn't she!!! BOB is huge, what an acheivement, especially for one so young too!


----------



## BessieDog

As I put on my other thread, Bess got 2nd in Junior (out of 6) and 3rd in Post Grad (out of 4). So I was really chuffed. 

We've got the South of England Gundog show this weekend, then its Chelmsford for us the week after as well as Pezance. Bess does love seeing Henry at shows! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dober

Fantastic results, congratulations!  

I will hopefully be able to join in this thread, soon! Counting down the days...


----------



## Tigerneko

Dober said:


> Fantastic results, congratulations!
> 
> I will hopefully be able to join in this thread, soon! Counting down the days...


How long is it until you can show her? It seems like the longest wait of your life doesn't it, I couldn't wait for Mabel to hit 6 months :lol:


----------



## Dober

Tigerneko said:


> How long is it until you can show her? It seems like the longest wait of your life doesn't it, I couldn't wait for Mabel to hit 6 months :lol:


June 8th- Three counties is her first  Jumping in at the deep end with a champ show to start with!


----------



## Tigerneko

Dober said:


> June 8th- Three counties is her first  Jumping in at the deep end with a champ show to start with!


I know the feeling! Mabel's first show was LKA - it was the first time i'd ever shown as well - I was nearly sick before I went in the ring, had to rush off to the toilets  but on the plus side, nothing phases me now LOL

I bet you can't wait! Are you giving Rupert a break from the ring then? If anything it's expensive showing more than one, we're having to cut back a bit and that's just with Mabel, we couldn't probably afford to show two!


----------



## Dober

Tigerneko said:


> I know the feeling! Mabel's first show was LKA - it was the first time i'd ever shown as well - I was nearly sick before I went in the ring, had to rush off to the toilets  but on the plus side, nothing phases me now LOL
> 
> I bet you can't wait! Are you giving Rupert a break from the ring then? If anything it's expensive showing more than one, we're having to cut back a bit and that's just with Mabel, we couldn't probably afford to show two!


That's great you've got your confidence up, you're doing her proud! 

Rupert is having a break from the ring while he matures a bit. We're training for agility and working trials with him at the moment, so he's far to skinny to even bother entering him really, especially at champ show level. I might take him to the odd open though


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Rhuna's currently in season, and I think Zasa is imminent, we did a fun show last weekend with Zasa, but didn't come anywhere, but last time out which I think was a few weeks ago at Newark (open show) I got second with them both, really pleased with Zasa, class of 6 for puppy and she was beaten by a pup from a world reknowned kennel, so I think we can live that one down. Rhuna I wasn't so pleased about, as the woman who came first was a complete prat, second time I've been in the ring against her, second time she's done something to try and scupper my dog; never mind, once you can put down to possible mishap, twice and I know what she's up to, if she does it a third time I'll politely ask her to bog off


----------



## Pezant

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Rhuna I wasn't so pleased about, as the woman who came first was a complete prat, second time I've been in the ring against her, second time she's done something to try and scupper my dog; never mind, once you can put down to possible mishap, twice and I know what she's up to, if she does it a third time I'll politely ask her to bog off


Oh dear!  What does she try to do?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Pezant said:


> Oh dear!  What does she try to do?


Kept backing into Rhuna in the line up the first time, even though she had plenty of room at the end, and then ran up my backside with her dog when moving them, so much so Rhuna started bunny hopping and trying to turn round - the idea of movement to me is to show your dog has correct movement, and no hint lameness, not a race round the ring. If my dog moved better at a slightly faster speed than the one in front of me, I'd hold back and then go that bit faster when going past the judge.


----------



## BessieDog

Well today we went to the South of England Gundog Show. All started well, but then she started playing up and wouldn't stand for the judge, so he sent her to the back of the line to try again later. 

My groomer was there - she's bred and shown Irish Setters for yonks . She came to to me and said 'if you don't get firmer with her I'll come in there and handle her myself!' 

So I said 'you can if you want!' 

So we quickly stopped places. The result was Bess came 3rd in her Junior class out of 5!! She then came 4th in yearling. 

I think it was good for her to go in with someone who she wouldn't play up with. 

And the Gill, the groomer, went on to win the Open class with her beautiful male, and took Best of Breed! 

It was a good day - Bess was up against some great competition the dog who took the Junior class was just getting his final point for his JW), so to come third was excellent. It was interesting watching her stand and move for someone else as well.


----------



## Dober

Congratulations!! 

Aspen got her first ribbon today!  

There was a breed charity show we entered into, I nearly didn't enter her because she hurt her leg the other day (tried to run through the cat flap, forgetting she doesn't fit any more ) and has been on metacam for a few days. I really wanted to go for the socialisation, so when we got there I entere anyway because she was looking a little better.

She wouldnt stand for the judge, kept trying to eat the floor (it was in an equestrian centre) and was lame and we still got reserve behind lovely puppies from the big names in a big class  And the judge has been in the breed for over 30 years. Over the moon! She got lots of cuddles and met lots of nice dogs too.


----------



## BessieDog

Dober said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Aspen got her first ribbon today!
> 
> There was a breed charity show we entered into, I nearly didn't enter her because she hurt her leg the other day (tried to run through the cat flap, forgetting she doesn't fit any more ) and has been on metacam for a few days. I really wanted to go for the socialisation, so when we got there I entere anyway because she was looking a little better.
> 
> She wouldnt stand for the judge, kept trying to eat the floor (it was in an equestrian centre) and was lame and we still got reserve behind lovely puppies from the big names in a big class  And the judge has been in the breed for over 30 years. Over the moon! She got lots of cuddles and met lots of nice dogs too.


Well done Aspen! Hopefully the start of great things to come!!


----------



## Charleigh

We also went to the south of England gundog show. 

We came third out of three in cocker puppy. We then explored a bit and bumped into Bess  

We stayed for a while then it was the stakes and av classes. In the A.V minor puppy bitch we got 4th out of 4, she was really tired as this was our last class of the day. 

Our second class was the Junior stakes. And we came 3rd out of 4!!  I was so happy everyone was clapping then when we had been given our rosettes and were leaving I picked Teddy up and started kissing her, everyone was laughing, but I couldn't help it she had walked lovely and stood lovely. It was our first rosette we had won instead of being placed because there were only that number of dogs in the ring  

We also got some advice and some little finger things so I can try and strip Teddy's topknot out. 

It was a long day and I fell asleep on the way home then at home and just woke up!  

Sorry we didn't see you again BessieDog, I was dozing in the chair then I think you had gone when we went back outside. Bessie did great and she is even more beautiful in dog than she is in pictures  xx

Dober , well done, aspens lovely, I hope her leg is felling better, sounds like something Teddy would do. Xx


----------



## 912142

Ooh wasn't today but Denver got 1st place at the Champ show a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## BessieDog

Well done Charleigh! 

Teddy is lovely! I like her colouring. Bess says she liked playing with her, too.


----------



## BessieDog

912142 said:


> Ooh wasn't today but Denver got 1st place at the Champ show a couple of weeks ago.


Congratulations, Denver!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tigerneko

Well done everyone! Some brilliant results, we haven't had any shows since, I think Mabel may have one on Saturday but i'm working so my dad will be taking her


----------



## Pezant

An all right day today! 2nd out of two in the Junior class at the Chelmsford Open and first by default in the Open as he was the only one there, so Best Puppy by default too. I definitely could have shown him better, but as I was taking him and showing him all by myself it was more of an experience day than anything else.  

Nice to talk to the ES and Gordon Setter people there as always, and had a good old natter with BessieDog so turned out to be a fun day all in all.


----------



## BessieDog

Like Pezant Bess was second in Junior out of two. But the good news is that the dog who beat her (and who's just got his JW so a lovely dog) turns 18 months this week! 

She also got her first red rosette in Novice - but was the only entry! 

Unlike Pezant I didn't end up showing my dog. . She misbehaved with me so badly that Gill jumped in the ring and took her off me. And, of course, she behaved perfectly. It was nice to see her moving and standing so well. 

There was no other breed in the ring after the IS's, so I got told by the other owners to take her in the ring and practice! I've heard about bitchiness and politics of showing, but none in evidenced today as I got tremendous support. One lady came in to pretend to be the judge (where it had all gone wrong earlier) and was surprised that Bess stood beautifully. 

So I've found it's that precise moment when I go to stand her for the judge is where it goes wrong. It didn't with Gill, so it must be my nerves reach fever pitch at that point and Bess reacts to it. Perhaps a double gin before entering the ring might be the answer!


----------



## Tigerneko

BessieDog said:


> Like Pezant Bess was second in Junior out of two. But the good news is that the dog who beat her (and who's just got his JW so a lovely dog) turns 18 months this week!
> 
> She also got her first red rosette in Novice - but was the only entry!
> 
> Unlike Pezant I didn't end up showing my dog. . She misbehaved with me so badly that Gill jumped in the ring and took her off me. And, of course, she behaved perfectly. It was nice to see her moving and standing so well.
> 
> There was no other breed in the ring after the IS's, so I got told by the other owners to take her in the ring and practice! I've heard about bitchiness and politics of showing, but none in evidenced today as I got tremendous support. One lady came in to pretend to be the judge (where it had all gone wrong earlier) and was surprised that Bess stood beautifully.
> 
> So I've found it's that precise moment when I go to stand her for the judge is where it goes wrong. It didn't with Gill, so it must be my nerves reach fever pitch at that point and Bess reacts to it.* Perhaps a double gin before entering the ring might be the answer!*


I HIGHLY recommend a double G&T before going near the ring 

Maybe she is just picking up on your tension and nerves - you'll be much more relaxed on your practise runs because they aren't as crucial as the real thing... your nerves will settle with time 

Mabel came 2nd in Puppy at Lancashire Sporting Terrier this weekend, nothing amazing really! We have got the National Dog Show in Stafford on Thursday


----------



## I love springers

Yesterday we got 2nd in post grad at a breed champ show so we got our entry to crufts 2014 and also got 1st in special beginners...It was a lovely venue full of lots of lovely helpful people and we had a great day


----------



## Tigerneko

I love springers said:


> Yesterday we got 2nd in post grad at a breed champ show so we got our entry to crufts 2014 and also got 1st in special beginners...It was a lovely venue full of lots of lovely helpful people and we had a great day


Congratulations on your Crufts qualification!

I have yet to come across anyone at a show that was anything but helpful and polite, i'm sure it'll happen at some point but so far we have felt very well accepted as 'newbies' and we have been given lots of helpful advice, our breed is really quite lovely on the whole


----------



## Pezant

Tigerneko said:


> Congratulations on your Crufts qualification!
> 
> I have yet to come across anyone at a show that was anything but helpful and polite, i'm sure it'll happen at some point but so far we have felt very well accepted as 'newbies' and we have been given lots of helpful advice, our breed is really quite lovely on the whole


Same here! All of the Setter people have been just so lovely and helpful.  There's always someone wanting to chat.


----------



## Tigerneko

Birmingham National Dog Show today... Mabel came 3rd out of a VERY strong class of 5, the two pups that beat her are VERY good puppies who have beaten her before, so we were not at all disappointed with 3rd 

The puppy who won the class also got Puppy Group 4 in the group judging later on  she is also from the same kennel as Mabel, so a good day!

Back home now, very tired but very pleased - although I must say I actually missed Mabel's class  I wanted to watch the Borzoi judging so my dad handled Mabel today - Manchesters and Borzois ended up starting at exactly the same time, i'd never actually watched Borzois being judged before so I decided to watch that instead, what a pleasure it was to see so many in the ring, beautiful dogs and again, very friendly and helpful people.

Anyone else doing this show?


----------



## Pezant

Tigerneko said:


> Birmingham National Dog Show today... Mabel came 3rd out of a VERY strong class of 5, the two pups that beat her are VERY good puppies who have beaten her before, so we were not at all disappointed with 3rd
> 
> Anyone else doing this show?


Well done Mabel!! We're there tomorrow (omg3amwakeupcall) for Junior and Novice classes.


----------



## Tigerneko

Pezant said:


> Well done Mabel!! We're there tomorrow (omg3amwakeupcall) for Junior and Novice classes.


3am :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: are you completely off your rocker?! :lol:

I don't know if you've been there before but it is a very good venue, I just hope you're not outside if the weather is anything like it was today 

We were lucky time-wise - MT's were not before 12 noon so we didn't need to set off until 10am, we timed it nicely - judging started about 45 minutes after we got there so just enough time to set up and get our bearings without feeling like we were waiting. What time are you in tomorrow? Best of luck to you - I wish I was going again!

Oh, and don't forget to take some spending money - there were more trade stands there than I expected and I didn't take any money  wish I had taken some now!


----------



## Pezant

Tigerneko said:


> 3am :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: are you completely off your rocker?! :lol:
> 
> Oh, and don't forget to take some spending money - there were more trade stands there than I expected and I didn't take any money  wish I had taken some now!


I think we must be! ES' are first in at 9am, it opens at 7 and we live three and a bit hours away. So even aiming to get there about 8ish it's still a 3am alarm setting for a 4am leaving. Eeeeek.

I was hoping there would be lots of trade stands! We do need a few things. We're in one of the inside halls luckily - Beavoir or something is it? Some place beginning with B anyway.  Definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## Tigerneko

Pezant said:


> I think we must be! ES' are first in at 9am, it opens at 7 and we live three and a bit hours away. So even aiming to get there about 8ish it's still a 3am alarm setting for a 4am leaving. Eeeeek.
> 
> I was hoping there would be lots of trade stands! We do need a few things. We're in one of the inside halls luckily - Beavoir or something is it? Some place beginning with B anyway.  Definitely looking forward to it!


ahhh you'll be okay then if you're inside!

There aren't loads and loads of trade stands but certainly more than I thought - Fish4Dogs are there, HUB International, Petcetera, Yumega, quite a few toy/treat stalls, Dalsetter rosettes... there's certainly a good few 

Enjoy & have a good nights sleep


----------



## BessieDog

Well done Tigerneko! And Good Luck Pezant!!


----------



## BessieDog

Looks like Pezant won reserve in the puppy class at the National Dog Show! (Think I've got Henery's show name right ). 

Congratulations!!


----------



## Freyja

We're not at the National this year but Stafford showground is our local show ground. It takes me between 20 and 30 minutes to get there.

The 2 english pointers I sometimes show for my friend are there today but I've not gone as I have hurt my ankle so would not be able to move them properly anyway. Just waiting to hear how they have done from their owner but I doubt they would have been in yet as they are both bitches.


----------



## Pezant

BessieDog said:


> Looks like Pezant won reserve in the puppy class at the National Dog Show! (Think I've got Henery's show name right ).
> 
> Congratulations!!


Thank you! He won reserve in Puppy and VHC in Novice. No Crufts qualification just yet, but I'm sure it's not far off.  There was one moment in Puppy where I thought we'd got third, but it was the third winner being dozy and not realising she'd been called for the lineup. 

Henry's litter brother won Puppy and then Best Puppy Dog, which was a _little_ bit galling as it's the first time Henry's been beaten by him, but oh well! Hopefully it's the last time too.


----------



## Freyja

Well my friends pointers came away with nothing. Her breeder normally shows the older bitch at champ shows but she had to go home before the bitch classes started. Another woman offered to run both bitches but unfrotunately she didn't go fats enough for the older one and the younger one is a bit of a wild child with people she doesn't know and acted the fool.


----------



## BessieDog

Pezant said:


> Thank you! He won reserve in Puppy and VHC in Novice. No Crufts qualification just yet, but I'm sure it's not far off.  There was one moment in Puppy where I thought we'd got third, but it was the third winner being dozy and not realising she'd been called for the lineup.
> 
> Henry's litter brother won Puppy and then Best Puppy Dog, which was a _little_ bit galling as it's the first time Henry's been beaten by him, but oh well! Hopefully it's the last time too.


Yes - I got confused by the two names but picked the right one. Well done to you anyway - even if Henry let his brother beat him! 

Hope you enjoyed your day!


----------



## Pezant

BessieDog said:


> Yes - I got confused by the two names but picked the right one. Well done to you anyway - even if Henry let his brother beat him!
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your day!


Ahahaha we definitely rolled our eyes a bit too! I would have liked to have done better (don't we all?) but he did well and the judge obviously liked him to have placed him in both classes. Maybe he just needs to mature a bit more before the higher awards start appearing.

And we did loads of shopping to boot! I think the final count was one grooming table (with extra-long arm), one soft crate, two new blankets, two liver muffins, one English Setter Association mousemat (free ) and one dirt-trap mat for when he comes back in from the garden. Phew!

That's a shame about your friends pointers, Freyja. Hope they get better luck next time.


----------



## BessieDog

1st in Junior (out of one)

5th in Graduate (out of 5)

The best news was - Bess behaved!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Charleigh

3rd out of 3


----------



## BessieDog

And today we came last in both classes - and picked up a 2nd and a 3rd!


----------



## BessieDog

Charleigh said:


> 3rd out of 3


Well done! You're getting more experience with every show.

Lovely seeing you and Teddy again.


----------



## Charleigh

BessieDog said:


> Well done! You're getting more experience with every show.
> 
> Lovely seeing you and Teddy again.


It was good to see you and Bess again 

Congrats today


----------



## Dober

Whaaa! I'm so jealous of you all getting to be our and about at shows with your pupsters. Aspen is doing a puppy walk at a champ show next week, then 2 weeks till her first show!


----------



## Pezant

Well done BessieDog and Charleigh! It's all about practice and experience.  We're at Bath this Saturday and then nothing until the end of June - I'm waiting to get some more money in my pocket before I can go around entering shows again.


----------



## Tigerneko

Well done on your results everyone!

We've got Great Harwood Agricultural Show on Monday - it's only an Open show but there are classes on for Manchester Terriers and it's only 10 minutes from where we live, so we're going  or, my dad will be - I am supposed to be working on Monday (bank holiday is the busiest time for us ) but I have asked if I can work on Sunday instead and have Monday off, so I might be able to go!


----------



## Pezant

A 2nd in Puppy at Bath Canine Society today, which means we're now qualified for Crufts! Gorgeous sunny day and a great result, really pleased!


----------



## Charleigh

Pezant said:


> A 2nd in Puppy at Bath Canine Society today, which means we're now qualified for Crufts! Gorgeous sunny day and a great result, really pleased!


Congratulations  x


----------



## BessieDog

Pezant said:


> A 2nd in Puppy at Bath Canine Society today, which means we're now qualified for Crufts! Gorgeous sunny day and a great result, really pleased!


Congratulations! Way to go, Henry!!


----------



## Dober

Congratulations Pezant! Excellent news  

We took Aspen to a dobe championship show today and they hold a NFC class for puppies too young to compete. Aspen came first out of 13 puppies woooooo!


----------



## Pezant

Dober said:


> Aspen came first out of 13 puppies woooooo!


Wow Aspen! That's fantastic! How promising for the future too!


----------



## BessieDog

How many dogs were in your class, Perry? I've just found out that there are 190 entries in the Irish Setter classes at Southern Counties so don't even think its worth us showing up!


----------



## Pezant

2 in minor puppy, 3 in puppy, and then somewhere between 2 and 5 for all the rest of the classes. Pretty sure it was the same for bitches, but ES seems to have higher entries for bitches than dogs lately. I think you should at least try it! Is it a benched show?


----------



## Tigerneko

Pezant said:


> A 2nd in Puppy at Bath Canine Society today, which means we're now qualified for Crufts! Gorgeous sunny day and a great result, really pleased!


Amazing!! Congratulations 



BessieDog said:


> How many dogs were in your class, Perry? I've just found out that there are 190 entries in the Irish Setter classes at Southern Counties so don't even think its worth us showing up!


aww don't feel disheartened by the entry numbers, you've gotta be in it to win it! Imagine how excited you will be when you qualify for Crufts - there are HUGE entries for Irish at Crufts but I bet you'll still look forward to it and enjoy the day - it's all about enjoying it and practising! Although I do know how you feel, we are just getting 2nd after 2nd after 2nd at the moment and it is so frustrating, it would be so lovely to get a 1st just once and have a go for BPIB/BOB.

We have got Gt Harwood on Monday, i've managed to get the day off work :thumbup: i'm really looking forward to it as it's an agricultural show as well as a dog show, so there'll be LOADS to see and do! Only bad thing is that it's forecast heavy rain for Monday, so I just hope they've got some marquees or tents ready for the dog show!


----------



## BessieDog

I should have got an ES! 

Thanks for the encouragement Tigerneko - unfortunately Bess is hampered by her poor handler! But we'll keep on with it. 

Pezant - yes, it is a benched show. Bess hates being benched though.


----------



## Dober

If she hates being benched, you could bring a crate or bench guard and cover it with a big blanket? Rupert hates being benched normally, but he just goes to sleep when I do that.

I think you should enter anyway, who cares about the large numbers


----------



## BessieDog

Dober said:


> If she hates being benched, you could bring a crate or bench guard and cover it with a big blanket? Rupert hates being benched normally, but he just goes to sleep when I do that.
> 
> I think you should enter anyway, who cares about the large numbers


Oh, I'm going! Just obviously not expecting anything. Mabe with a better handler .....

At the breed shows we keep Bess with us rather than leaving her on the bench. Is it different at Champ shows?


----------



## Pezant

Nah, there's plenty of people who you see keeping their dogs in crates in the grooming areas or just standing around with them. Especially Golden Retriever people for some reason.  You don't have to leave her on the bench either - one of us was always with Henry at some point during the day. I quite enjoyed squishing myself on there with him and having somewhere to sit down.


----------



## BessieDog

Im usually sitting on the bench with Bess standing on the floor! 

How did your overnight stay go? We've decided to stay down in Newbury the night before rather than tackle the M25/m4 first thing in the morning. Should be interesting.


----------



## Pezant

It was pretty good! Henry went a bit mental in the hotel room to start and kept trying to jump on the bed, but after dinner and a walk I got ready to go to sleep and switched out the light and he just calmed down. He had a good walk in the morning before we drove the rest of the way to the show too, and was generally quite well behaved. A bit stressful, but just smooth enough that I'm happy to do it again!


----------



## dexter

well done all. I can't wait to get back in the ring with Dexter its been 9 months since I showed him, the chemo made meso tired and I couldn't face long days. Shame as he was on a roll when we had to stop but heyho shows entered now


----------



## Pezant

dexter said:


> well done all. I can't wait to get back in the ring with Dexter its been 9 months since I showed him, the chemo made meso tired and I couldn't face long days. Shame as he was on a roll when we had to stop but heyho shows entered now


Good luck!! When's your first show back with him?


----------



## dexter

Pezant said:


> Good luck!! When's your first show back with him?


2 weeks today 
thanks x


----------



## Charleigh

We went to a companion show, we bumped into babycham  

The classes were unreal, I spent 1hr 30mins in av pedigree puppy :O we didn't place. 

However in the waggiest tail class out of about 30 dogs we came first! 

I am very sunburnt! And tired, I'm in the car nearly home!


----------



## Pezant

Charleigh said:


> The classes were unreal, I spent 1hr 30mins in av pedigree puppy :O we didn't place.


  90 minutes??! What on earth was the judge doing??


----------



## Charleigh

Pezant said:


> 90 minutes??! What on earth was the judge doing??


There was about 50 dogs in the class! And people kept on joining so every time we had nearly finished about another 5 dogs came in. She made us walk up and down then in a circle. The Av gundog was about an hour she took away the circle on that class!


----------



## BessieDog

Charleigh said:


> There was about 50 dogs in the class! And people kept on joining so every time we had nearly finished about another 5 dogs came in. She made us walk up and down then in a circle. The Av gundog was about an hour she took away the circle on that class!


That's about right then, at 2 minutes per dog. Just as well Open shows aren't run like Companion shows! 

All very good experience for Teddy though!


----------



## Pezant

BessieDog said:


> Just as well Open shows aren't run like Companion shows!


Very glad about that too! Well done Teddy on the class win though


----------



## Tigerneko

Congratulations Charleigh and Teddy!! Sounds like a ridiculously long time for a class though, Mabel would've been sooooo fed up by then! We used to enter the Beginners Stakes classes at some of the CH shows but we gave up after 2 or 3 tries, they just take too long and it just seems to be a 'fluffiest dog' competition!

Mabel has had a brilliant week so far! On Monday we had Gt Harwood Agricultural Show, and she came 2nd in Puppy, and today she was at Staffordshire County Show, she got 1st in Puppy Bitch, BPIB and RBOB, then went on to get Reserve in the Terrier Puppy Group! Next is Westmorland Canine Society on Sunday (I can't go, i'm at work, wasn't there today either!) and it will be her last show in puppy!!


----------



## Pezant

Tigerneko said:


> Mabel has had a brilliant week so far! On Monday we had Gt Harwood Agricultural Show, and she came 2nd in Puppy, and today she was at Staffordshire County Show, she got 1st in Puppy Bitch, BPIB and RBOB, then went on to get Reserve in the Terrier Puppy Group! Next is Westmorland Canine Society on Sunday (I can't go, i'm at work, wasn't there today either!) and it will be her last show in puppy!!


Wow Mabel!! She really is having a stellar career! You must be so thrilled! How far off her Junior Warrant are you?


----------



## Tigerneko

Pezant said:


> Wow Mabel!! She really is having a stellar career! You must be so thrilled! How far off her Junior Warrant are you?


Thanks! I am definitely pleased for her! I have no idea where we are in terms of a JW, we haven't been counting the points but I don't think she's anywhere near! Results haven't been quite good enough!

To be fair, on Monday I was really getting fed up with her - it was Mabel's first show outdoors and on grass, so she didn't behave as well as she usually would (grass = playtime in her mind, and too many interesting smells in it!) and she as absolutely horrendous on the table - stood perfectly as my dad was settling her on the table as the other dog was on the move, then the exact second the judge turned around to look at her, she plonked her bum down on the table - which she has NEVER done before - then she wouldn't stand correctly and kept roaching her back and fidgeting, on the move she was okay but then in the line up she wouldn't stand right, her back legs were splayed out everywhere and she was roaching really badly, i've never seen her behave so badly in the ring before  I wasn't there today so I didn't see how she went but my dad said she was alright, and today she beat the dog that beat her on Monday, so that's something I suppose  but she is getting a LOT of 2nds and not enough 1sts, she just keeps being pipped to the post each and every time and it's getting frustrating - she's also getting herself a reputation of being a 2nd place dog, so today is just what we all needed to keep our spirits up I think 

I'm getting really Manchester broody at the moment, her breeder has another litter due any day soon and I really really want one, but I have my sights set on my Borzoi and I just couldn't afford the cost of the pup at the moment, i've had an expensive couple of months sorting my house out and buying/insuring my scooter!


----------



## BessieDog

Tigerneko said:


> Congratulations Charleigh and Teddy!! Sounds like a ridiculously long time for a class though, Mabel would've been sooooo fed up by then! We used to enter the Beginners Stakes classes at some of the CH shows but we gave up after 2 or 3 tries, they just take too long and it just seems to be a 'fluffiest dog' competition!
> 
> Mabel has had a brilliant week so far! On Monday we had Gt Harwood Agricultural Show, and she came 2nd in Puppy, and today she was at Staffordshire County Show, she got 1st in Puppy Bitch, BPIB and RBOB, then went on to get Reserve in the Terrier Puppy Group! Next is Westmorland Canine Society on Sunday (I can't go, i'm at work, wasn't there today either!) and it will be her last show in puppy!!


Well done!


----------



## BessieDog

Didn't get placed in Junior, but got VHC in Maiden. Bess behaved well in her first class, but had a dizzy spell in the second. But it's an improvement. 

Pezant - Jill got first place in Limit out of 20 dogs with Merlin! She was so chuffed!


----------



## Pezant

BessieDog said:


> Didn't get placed in Junior, but got VHC in Maiden. Bess behaved well in her first class, but had a dizzy spell in the second. But it's an improvement.
> 
> Pezant - Jill got first place in Limit out of 20 dogs with Merlin! She was so chuffed!


Well done Bess! VHC is great! What did you end up doing with benching in the end?

Wow, fantastic news for Gill! Funnily enough, one of my favourite other ES' I've met is called Merlin and Fosse tells me he won both his classes too. Must be the name!


----------



## BessieDog

Pezant said:


> Well done Bess! VHC is great! What did you end up doing with benching in the end?
> 
> Wow, fantastic news for Gill! Funnily enough, one of my favourite other ES' I've met is called Merlin and Fosse tells me he won both his classes too. Must be the name!


Got her on the bench with the help of the woman next door, but to be quite honest we preferred keeping her with us. It was a lovely day - I've even caught some sun!

Obviously the name 'Merlin' is magic!


----------



## Charleigh

well done bessiedog and bess!  

when is your champ show? x


----------



## BessieDog

Charleigh said:


> well done bessiedog and bess!
> 
> when is your champ show? x


Thanks Charleigh!

That was a Champ show today - I'm also going to the East of England on the 5th July.


----------



## Pezant

Oh I'm going to East of England as well! We'll see you there


----------



## Charleigh

BessieDog said:


> Thanks Charleigh!
> 
> That was a Champ show today - I'm also going to the East of England on the 5th July.


Wow that's really good!

What was it like in comparison to a open show? We have our first champ show soon.



Pezant said:


> Oh I'm going to East of England as well! We'll see you there


good luck both of you


----------



## Tigerneko

Well done BessieDog!! VHC is brilliant


----------



## BessieDog

Tigerneko said:


> Well done BessieDog!! VHC is brilliant


Not when there were only five in the class.


----------



## BessieDog

Charleigh - not a lot different to be honest. More entries, more trade stands. But otherwise the same. 

Pezant - I'm thinking of seeing if Jill's going to East of England. I'd love to see what Bess could do with a better handler to see what I'm doing wrong. Jill did explain why there were so many entries today, it was a new judge. So everyone came as no one knew what kind of dog she would prefer.


----------



## Tigerneko

Mabel did good again today at Westmorland Canine Association in Lancaster, 1st in Junior, BPIB and Puppy group 3


----------



## Dober

Tigerneko said:


> Mabel did good again today at Westmorland Canine Association in Lancaster, 1st in Junior, BPIB and Puppy group 3


Woooooo way to go! How many points has Mabel got now?


----------



## Tigerneko

Dober said:


> Woooooo way to go! How many points has Mabel got now?


I have no idea, we haven't been counting! I don't think we'll have enough for a JW though!


----------



## Freyja

We've been to Crewe and District open show today. They don't have AV classes so we just did 1 class each.

Tabitha 1st NSC toy post grad
Buck 3rd NSC toy open
and Freyja 2nd AV veteran.


----------



## Dober

Tigerneko said:


> I have no idea, we haven't been counting! I don't think we'll have enough for a JW though!


You've been keeping track of your wins though, right? And how old is Mabel now?

Gist of it is 3 points for champ show wins, 1 point for open show wins. Id be happy to go through it in detail with you if you're interested.

A friend of mine wasn't counting because she thought she had no chance since having to stop showing for a while while she had an operation, then she counted them up and she was only a couple of points short, if she'd have worked hard on the shows at the end, she would have no doubt done it. Kicked herself!


----------



## Tigerneko

Dober said:


> You've been keeping track of your wins though, right? And how old is Mabel now?
> 
> Gist of it is 3 points for champ show wins, 1 point for open show wins. Id be happy to go through it in detail with you if you're interested.
> 
> A friend of mine wasn't counting because she thought she had no chance since having to stop showing for a while while she had an operation, then she counted them up and she was only a couple of points short, if she'd have worked hard on the shows at the end, she would have no doubt done it. Kicked herself!


Yes, my dad has all of her wins/placings noted down on his computer, so I could easily look over it, i'd appreciate it if you could tot up the points! Do they have to be 1sts or can it be any placings? If it's just based on 1sts then tbh we haven't had all that many, all of her CH show placings have been 2nds or 3rds... don't think she's ever had a 1st at a champ show!

Would be very interesting to see how far off we are, I have a feeling we're millions of miles away though! How old are they when they stop collecting JW points? Is it 12 months?


----------



## Dober

Tigerneko said:


> Yes, my dad has all of her wins/placings noted down on his computer, so I could easily look over it, i'd appreciate it if you could tot up the points! Do they have to be 1sts or can it be any placings? If it's just based on 1sts then tbh we haven't had all that many, all of her CH show placings have been 2nds or 3rds... don't think she's ever had a 1st at a champ show!
> 
> Would be very interesting to see how far off we are, I have a feeling we're millions of miles away though! How old are they when they stop collecting JW points? Is it 12 months?


You're welcome to PM me the wins and i'll count them up for you, there needs to have been at least 3 in the class and they need to be 1st places. Not all classes are eligible for JW points, but I can find out for you if they were. You can collect JW points from 6 months until 18 months.

Any placement at championship show level is an achievement


----------



## Tigerneko

Dober said:


> You're welcome to PM me the wins and i'll count them up for you, there needs to have been at least 3 in the class and they need to be 1st places. Not all classes are eligible for JW points, but I can find out for you if they were. You can collect JW points from 6 months until 18 months.
> 
> Any placement at championship show level is an achievement


ahh okay, it's looking highly unlikely that she's got any points at all then! I don't think we've ever won a 1st in a class of more than 3, she might have won one or two 1sts in a class of 3 but I don't think there's ever been more than 3. It's partly because it's just so hard to make up the numbers for Manchesters, especially at open shows!


----------



## Pezant

Tigerneko said:


> Mabel did good again today at Westmorland Canine Association in Lancaster, 1st in Junior, BPIB and Puppy group 3


Fantastic stuff Mabel! She's such a little star isn't she?


----------



## Charleigh

We was at Southampton yesterday, teddy got vhc puppy out of 5 and didn't place in junior. She was very bouncy, and I wasn't too well so I think that's why she played up. But she stood really well, I'm trying to get her to stand without many treats. In puppy she had 2 squares of cheese and in junior she had 3/4 usually she gets about 20 squares in each as she will just sit down if I don't give it to her, so there was a personal achievement


----------



## Dober

Ah, we were due to go to Southampton but I didn't make it! 

Any results from border union anyone?  I'm not there, Aspens brother did really well though.


----------



## BessieDog

We were at an Open show today. Bess wasn't too bad, but the judge called her a sweetheart when she started going over her and Bess thought she wanted to make a fuss of her so broke her stand to lean on her. When the judge asked me to put her back in the stand Bess wasn't having any of it! So I was asked to move her, and Bess grabbed the lead in her mouth. So the judge gave me an impromptu ringcraft lesson on how to make her move properly, and kept calling me back to start again until we got it right! 

She placed us third (out of 3), but it was good experience, and Bess was better than she had been previously. I was pleased when I came out of the ring as another judge stopped me and said when Bess had moved properly she moved really well! 

So I now have a new technique to try, and the encouragement that its worth persevering.


----------



## Pezant

Dober said:


> Any results from border union anyone?  I'm not there, Aspens brother did really well though.


I'm not there either but just saw that Henry's uncle won Open and got the Reserve Dog CC, and his litter brother got 3rd in Junior. So obviously a good day for his breeder! I should email her actually and say well done.

BessieDog sounds like you came out the day really positively! I'm sure it's just a matter of time - she's proved she can behave well when she wants to after all!


----------



## Dober

Aspens mum won the bitch CC and best of breed wooooo!!  Wish I could have been there!!

So who's at Blackpool this weekend? Apparantly they are 2000 entries down after previous events...


----------



## Pezant

Dober said:


> Aspens mum won the bitch CC and best of breed wooooo!!  Wish I could have been there!!
> 
> So who's at Blackpool this weekend? Apparantly they are 2000 entries down after previous events...


2000 down?? That's a huge amount. What's been the problem with it? We've not got a show until Windsor, which is the 27th. I'm itching to get back in the ring already!


----------



## Dober

Pezant said:


> 2000 down?? That's a huge amount. What's been the problem with it? We've not got a show until Windsor, which is the 27th. I'm itching to get back in the ring already!


Hehe, I meant to write 1000! I've got butter fingers today. But we all know how much I love to exaggerate anyway!! 

Two years there have been cancelations due to poor weather....with no refunds. A long way to go and a lot of money to loose. I understand they have to pay for all the tents and benching regardless, but a lot of people were unhappy with how the were treated especially last year.

I am trying for JW points so I will be there anyway on the 23rd.

Best of luck at Windsor! Were there on the Sunday.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done everyone!

Still no JW points - shame the AV Classes don't count!

Got about 100 Ringcraft points for their award though  about 25 gained on Saturday at Southampton.

The winner last year had something like 400 

I think I've finally worked out where I'm standing and what I do with Dexter on the table. Saturday he was perfect so I'm going to do what I did then (stand in front of him when he's standing in the ring.

Same as Pezant, we have no more shows til Windsor. Then none in July. Busy in August then only a handful the rest of the year.


----------



## Freyja

We were at Northwich and district open show yesterday. Tabitha didn't go as she has at long last at 20 months old decided to come into season. Buck was 4th in NSC toy open and Freyja was 1st in AV hound veteran but got nothing in BVIS. My friends pointer went BOB and gundog group 4 I only ran her in her class as I was showing my own dogs when the group was called.

So another good day for us. At this venue it is a sports centre and has outdoor netball/football courts so the bigger breeds all go outside if the weather is nice. While we were waiting to go into the ring with the pointers a police car went past followed by an ambulance and a fire engine all of which stopped just past the hall. It wasn't untill we were nearly finished that I was told the reson for this was a man had tried to hang himself just along from the hall Hope he didn't succeed and he is now getting the help he obviously needs.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Freyja said:


> We were at Northwich and district open show yesterday. Tabitha didn't go as she has at long last at 20 months old decided to come into season. Buck was 4th in NSC toy open and Freyja was 1st in AV hound veteran but got nothing in BVIS. My friends pointer went BOB and gundog group 4 I only ran her in her class as I was showing my own dogs when the group was called.
> 
> So another good day for us. At this venue it is a sports centre and has outdoor netball/football courts so the bigger breeds all go outside if the weather is nice. While we were waiting to go into the ring with the pointers a police car went past followed by an ambulance and a fire engine all of which stopped just past the hall. It wasn't untill we were nearly finished that I was told the reson for this was a man had tried to hang himself just along from the hall Hope he didn't succeed and he is now getting the help he obviously needs.


Well done but oh my gosh!


----------



## Charleigh

Freyja said:


> We were at Northwich and district open show yesterday. Tabitha didn't go as she has at long last at 20 months old decided to come into season. Buck was 4th in NSC toy open and Freyja was 1st in AV hound veteran but got nothing in BVIS. My friends pointer went BOB and gundog group 4 I only ran her in her class as I was showing my own dogs when the group was called.
> 
> So another good day for us. At this venue it is a sports centre and has outdoor netball/football courts so the bigger breeds all go outside if the weather is nice. While we were waiting to go into the ring with the pointers a police car went past followed by an ambulance and a fire engine all of which stopped just past the hall. It wasn't untill we were nearly finished that I was told the reson for this was a man had tried to hang himself just along from the hall Hope he didn't succeed and he is now getting the help he obviously needs.


Well done, I hope he gets some help too.


Kicksforkills said:


> Well done everyone!
> 
> Still no JW points - shame the AV Classes don't count!
> 
> Got about 100 Ringcraft points for their award though  about 25 gained on Saturday at Southampton.
> 
> The winner last year had something like 400
> 
> I think I've finally worked out where I'm standing and what I do with Dexter on the table. Saturday he was perfect so I'm going to do what I did then (stand in front of him when he's standing in the ring.
> 
> Same as Pezant, we have no more shows til Windsor. Then none in July. Busy in August then only a handful the rest of the year.


Yeah our ringcraft class does that aswell, I'm not sure how many points we get but at Christmas the people with the most points get a trophy.

We're you at Southampton on Saturday? I was too we might have passed and not known it!



BessieDog said:


> We were at an Open show today. Bess wasn't too bad, but the judge called her a sweetheart when she started going over her and Bess thought she wanted to make a fuss of her so broke her stand to lean on her. When the judge asked me to put her back in the stand Bess wasn't having any of it! So I was asked to move her, and Bess grabbed the lead in her mouth. So the judge gave me an impromptu ringcraft lesson on how to make her move properly, and kept calling me back to start again until we got it right!
> 
> She placed us third (out of 3), but it was good experience, and Bess was better than she had been previously. I was pleased when I came out of the ring as another judge stopped me and said when Bess had moved properly she moved really well!
> 
> So I now have a new technique to try, and the encouragement that its worth persevering.


Our judge did this aswell, she told us to walk up and back, and Teddy decided to sniff the floor the whole way there and back. So she told me to adjust her lead and walk her again, then when she came around she made a huge fuss of Teddy. She seemed to really like her, and it was nice to get some pointers from her 

Congrats, Bess is so lovely  


Pezant said:


> 2000 down?? That's a huge amount. What's been the problem with it? We've not got a show until Windsor, which is the 27th. I'm itching to get back in the ring already!


We're at windsor then aswell 

Sounds like everyone has had a good time recently, well done 

Does anyone know what kind of ground windsor is on? I really want to get some practise in before that show


----------



## Pezant

Charleigh said:


> Does anyone know what kind of ground windsor is on? I really want to get some practise in before that show


I'm assuming from the show schedule layout that it's on grass, but I've not done Windsor before so I could be wrong.


----------



## Tigerneko

Well, we've got Cheshire show in the morning! Only an open show but it's part of a huuuuuge agricultural show so there should be LOADS to see and do 

I can't wait 

I really wanted to take my new girl with me but she is too nervous of people, I think it would be far too much for her unfortunately so she is staying at home with my mum and dads other dogs... maybe next year!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Last year when we went to Windsor as spectators it was on grass. The rings were outside with a big marque in the middle. HTH



Charleigh said:


> Yeah our ringcraft class does that aswell, I'm not sure how many points we get but at Christmas the people with the most points get a trophy.
> 
> We're you at Southampton on Saturday? I was too we might have passed and not known it!


Yep, we were and probably did cross paths at some point as I took Dexter around the other rings a few times.


----------



## Tigerneko

Back from Cheshire!!

My gosh, what a day!! It has been BAKING hot... it forecast rain so I was definitely caught out by the sun... i've been well and truly fried :lol:

We only got a 4th today, not too bad as it was in a class of 7 (one of the biggest classes we've been in!) and she showed to her very best - she stood perfectly on the table, moved well and stood nicely in the line-up, but the judge seemed to be choosing the smaller dogs and Mabel is quite big, so she just wasn't the judges preferred type, I think!

I'm now absolutely shattered, I want to go to bed :lol:


----------



## Pezant

Nothing for us in either class at Windsor today, but Henry has only just moved up into Junior, was by far the baby of the ring and is between coats right now so I wasn't surprised. They were big classes too!

He behaved very well (apart from having a stretch and trying to lie down when the judge went over him) and the showground was lovely so we came away happy anyway. Apart from the awfulness that was the M25 it was a good day!


----------



## Charleigh

Nothing for us either. Teddy was really excitable, we had to wait a long time to go in. So between snoozing and bouncing she was a bit manic. Puppy class wasn't very good, she wouldn't walk properly, and the judges table was the same as our grooming table, and she always messes around on that table so today was no different! 

Then we came back in for junior and as we had been seen we waited for everyone else to go, the we did a quick walk up and down she walked beautifully the best I've seen her walk on grass. We didn't place but I'm still proud of my madam  

Then we got her some treats and goodies including a huge piece of pink vet bed for £6!  she's now sleeping on my legs


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done both of you and your doggies despite not getting anything


----------



## Chloef

We had a good day at Windsor on Friday my boy won Novice Dog and his sister won Yearling Bitch shame the weather was so bad


----------



## Kicksforkills

Chloef said:


> We had a good day at Windsor on Friday my boy won Novice Dog and his sister won Yearling Bitch shame the weather was so bad


I love the LH chi's. if we were to get another show dog at some point I would seriously consider one of those.

Congratulations!


----------



## Tigerneko

Reserve Best in Rally for me & Mabel at our ringcraft clubs monthy rally on Thursday!

And today we were at Tonge open show in bolton and we got two 2nd's and a 1st.... which wasn't as good as it sounds, the 2nds were out of 2 and the 1st was out of 1  she showed REALLY badly today, definitely wasn't our day! But just as she was going into her first class, a whole load of dogs (sounded like about 6 or 7) started barking and scrapping further down the room and it spooked her, so she completely hunched up, her ears went back and she was too tense to stand correctly, it totally ruined it for all of her classes 

Looking forward to Leeds on Friday though  will have to see a few of you there!


----------



## Freyja

We took 4 dogs to Brittania Leek and District agricultural show yesterday. It was very hot and I got burnt to a sinder.

It wasn't Freyja's day she did nothing in veteran but as I was told the judge had rough collies I didn't expect much.

Amber yes I actually showed a whippet after 18 months of not bothering apart from Freyja in veteran was 5th in post grad whippet, 3rd in av sporting and 4th in bred by exhibitor

Buck did nothing in AV NSC, 4th in non sprting, and 3rd in not bred by exhibitor

Tabitha was a little star she managed to move sensibly dispite being on grass she did nothing in NSC, 5th in handled by a lady and much to my surprise was 1st in open bitch.

Unfortunately I was in the ring with Amber when my friends pointers went in and because of the classifications they had they both had to go in the same class. My OH stepped in and showed the younger one and came 4th with her in open pointer she is not quite 2 and still imature her mother was 3rd with her owner. OH did brilliantly as he rarely shows my dogs unles absolutely necessary and has never shown a pointer He had a 2 minute lesson one how to stand a pointer and although he knows Mia has never walked or stood her before and usually it is only me and her owner who can stand her.


----------



## Dober

Over the weekend Aspens results were:

Leeds 3rd MPB
Dobe club champ- 2nd MPB, 2nd PB, 1st MB and 1st NB. In huge classes too so very happy, though hate getting second place because it is frustrating when trying for JW points!!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done all, that's fantastic!


----------



## Firedog

Is anyone one going to the Bournemouth Canine Association show on 10/11/12 August?


----------



## Kicksforkills

Just looked at the schedule but Unfortunatly it is too far and we're double booked


----------



## Tigerneko

Nope! Bournemouth is too far for us! Are you showing, Firedog?


----------



## Dober

Yep I'm doing Bournemouth on the 10th


----------



## BessieDog

We're at Bournemouth on the 10 th too!


----------



## BlueBeagle

BessieDog said:


> We're at Bournemouth on the 10 th too!


Hopefully, you will be there on the 11th as that is gundog day  I might see you there as I am looking round on Sunday due to the Imports!


----------



## BessieDog

BlueBeagle said:


> Hopefully, you will be there on the 11th as that is gundog day  I might see you there as I am looking round on Sunday due to the Imports!


Whoops! Yes, I mean the 11th!


----------



## Firedog

Tigerneko said:


> Nope! Bournemouth is too far for us! Are you showing, Firedog?


Fraid not but I am going on the 10th too look at terriers and I think it's working that day and will be back on the Monday too look at the Toys and Hounds. Wasn't planning on going Sunday but if there is a chance of saying "Hello" to Bessiedog then I may just trundle back. It is so close to me that it would be rude not to go. Hopefully I may get too show next year.

Of course if I can say "Hello" to Dober and the lovely Aspen on the Saturday that would be a bonus.


----------



## dexter

didn't enter Bournemouth and we have the crappiest entry ever !!!


----------



## Freyja

Of to the hound association champ show in a minute. Don't expect to do anything though with 232 whippets giving 244 entries


----------



## Kicksforkills

Good luck!

Don't forget the diary thread 

Tomorrow at the breed club champ show there are 60 dogs and 42 bitches so not too bad


----------



## Freyja

Oh well as predicted nothing for us today.

I was anoyed with myself though as I didn't enter Freyja because she normally comes into season around now and at the hound show there are usually loads of veterans out but today there was only 2 in veteran bitch and I hadn't bothered entering and guess what no sign of a season either.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Don't worry -sods law!


----------



## Emmastace

Great day at Paignton today. We met some fabulously lovely people and they gave us great advice. I need to remember everything Sue his breeder told me because I didn't even recognise Mylo he stood so well for her. Anyway, 2nd in PD but only out of two so can't claim any victories there. He was in the shortlist of 8 in the Pro-Plan/Dog World Puppy Stakes. I didn't count how many entries but probably fifteen'ish (originally 23 in catalogue) and he was 3rd in the Special Beginners Class which I was thrilled with. 34 entries according to the catalogue but around twenty'ish actually turned up. I was absolutely gobsmacked that he did so well in such a big class. 
I was stopped by several people with other breeds and they said what a little beauty Mylo is so that was lovely.
Best of all I met Bessiedog with her beautiful girlie and that made my day.


----------



## Tigerneko

Emmastace said:


> Great day at Paignton today. We met some fabulously lovely people and they gave us great advice. I need to remember everything Sue his breeder told me because I didn't even recognise Mylo he stood so well for her. Anyway, 2nd in PD but only out of two so can't claim any victories there. He was in the shortlist of 8 in the Pro-Plan/Dog World Puppy Stakes. I didn't count how many entries but probably fifteen'ish (originally 23 in catalogue) and he was 3rd in the Special Beginners Class which I was thrilled with. 34 entries according to the catalogue but around twenty'ish actually turned up. I was absolutely gobsmacked that he did so well in such a big class.
> I was stopped by several people with other breeds and they said what a little beauty Mylo is so that was lovely.
> Best of all I met Bessiedog with her beautiful girlie and that made my day.


oh wow, well done! His results in the stakes classes are amazing, winning the DW/Pro Plan Puppy Stakes is a MASSIVE achievement for even the most experienced breeders, so to be shortlisted is amazing! Congrats in the beginners stakes as well! Fantastic! Glad you had a good day after your intial worries


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done! Nothing today at the champ show. Don't mind really lol

He was perfectly behaved I just think there were older dogs with more coat in both classes. (Puppy - 6 and Post Graduate - 7)


----------



## Pezant

First out of one at the East of England Ladies Kennel club Open today and nothing in the BoB class. To be honest he really wasn't that well behaved for me so not exactly chuffed, but we haven't really done ringcraft or shows for over a month so I think he possibly forgot how he needed to behave!

Incredibly quiet show for us - there were only four ESs there in total, even though the catalogue said there should have been seven of us. Everyone must be off at the Champ shows I suppose!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Pezant said:


> First out of one at the East of England Ladies Kennel club Open today and nothing in the BoB class. To be honest he really wasn't that well behaved for me so not exactly chuffed, but we haven't really done ringcraft or shows for over a month so I think he possibly forgot how he needed to behave!
> 
> Incredibly quiet show for us - there were only four ESs there in total, even though the catalogue said there should have been seven of us. Everyone must be off at the Champ shows I suppose!


Grats on your first!

Dexter's mum and brother were there today too.

His brother got third in puppy and his mum got reserve BOB!


----------



## BessieDog

Lovely meeting Emma at Paignton, though I didn't get to meet Mylo!  Congrats on your results though! Excellent!

We didn't get placed - big classes (around 11), and Bess is so out of condition I interpreted several looks as meaning 'why have you bothered turning up, here?'. Her coat is awful, tail feathers non existent, and she's so skinny I was told not to show her until she'd put on more weight. But I need the practice, and she needs the experience, and we'd paid our money, so we went anyway.

So I was in no way disappointed with the result. And looking at the photos after I just am an awful handler - I put her legs far too far back again, so she looks awful! 

She moved well though, and although she wouldn't settle for the judge until after I'd moved her, she did come back to me so I was reasonably happy with her behaviour. Not excellent, but so much improved on how she used to be. 

So all in all a good time -meeting Emma, and also Puppy Love was great! Thanks for the tips, Puppy Love - will get some Atora tomorrow!


----------



## Kicksforkills

No fair! I want to meet you guys!

Everyone come to the next breed club show...just stick big fluffy ears on your dogs no-one will know


----------



## Emmastace

BessieDog said:


> Lovely meeting Emma at Paignton, though I didn't get to meet Mylo! Congrats on your results though! Excellent!
> 
> We didn't get placed - big classes (around 11), and Bess is so out of condition I interpreted several looks as meaning 'why have you bothered turning up, here?'. Her coat is awful, tail feathers non existent, and she's so skinny I was told not to show her until she'd put on more weight. But I need the practice, and she needs the experience, and we'd paid our money, so we went anyway.
> 
> So I was in no way disappointed with the result. And looking at the photos after I just am an awful handler - I put her legs far too far back again, so she looks awful!
> 
> She moved well though, and although she wouldn't settle for the judge until after I'd moved her, she did come back to me so I was reasonably happy with her behaviour. Not excellent, but so much improved on how she used to be.
> 
> So all in all a good time -meeting Emma, and also Puppy Love was great! Thanks for the tips, Puppy Love - will get some Atora tomorrow!


Did your OH say he met Mylo? I saw him in the same spot I met you as I was going into the main hall for the special beginners class.

The tips I have been given to put weight on Mylo are mixed carbs especially mashed white potato and sweet potato. I also add any root veg cos mine go mad for carrot, swede and parsnip. The GSP rescue use rice pudding to get weight on really skinny ones when they come in. I made some with Goats milk for Mylo today as his breeder also commented that he was too thin. He wolfed it.
How do you manage to look so cool and calm at the show? I was a sweaty mess.


----------



## Dober

Pezant said:


> First out of one at the East of England Ladies Kennel club Open today and nothing in the BoB class. To be honest he really wasn't that well behaved for me so not exactly chuffed, but we haven't really done ringcraft or shows for over a month so I think he possibly forgot how he needed to behave!
> 
> Incredibly quiet show for us - there were only four ESs there in total, even though the catalogue said there should have been seven of us. Everyone must be off at the Champ shows I suppose!


Ahhh, I didn't know you were there today else I would have come and said hi!!

Aspen got BPIB and WPG2 so close!!  had lots of nice comments, judge was lovely and someone came up to me and said they thought I deserved WPG1 which was really kind. Would like to make it a WPG1 tomorrow at Paington


----------



## Kicksforkills

Dober said:


> Ahhh, I didn't know you were there today else I would have come and said hi!!
> 
> Aspen got BPIB and WPG2 so close!!  had lots of nice comments, judge was lovely and someone came up to me and said they thought I deserved WPG1 which was really kind. Would like to make it a WPG1 tomorrow at Paington


Oh my gosh, so very well done!


----------



## BessieDog

Emmastace said:


> Did your OH say he met Mylo? I saw him in the same spot I met you as I was going into the main hall for the special beginners class.
> 
> The tips I have been given to put weight on Mylo are mixed carbs especially mashed white potato and sweet potato. I also add any root veg cos mine go mad for carrot, swede and parsnip. The GSP rescue use rice pudding to get weight on really skinny ones when they come in. I made some with Goats milk for Mylo today as his breeder also commented that he was too thin. He wolfed it.
> How do you manage to look so cool and calm at the show? I was a sweaty mess.


I just asked him, and he said 'oh, yes! I did meet him! He was quite a nice dog'. Which is great praise as he's not really a dog person! 

I'm going to be stuffing Bess full of potato and agora this week so she'll be a barrel on legs next weekend! Or so I hope. Now if only I could find some hair extensions for her. 

Me? Cool and calm? I was shaking like a leaf!! 

Hope we meet you at another show!!


----------



## Dober

Fairly decent day today  Aspen Reserve in MPB, 2nd in PB (behind the RCC winner) both out of huge classes. Also handled her brother* who got 3rd despite being SOOO naughty hah!!!


Should say handled him in POTY stakes


----------



## I love springers

The Bakewell show on Wednesday and we had a fantastic day.. The weather was sun sun sunny 

We got 4th in the breed class and we got 1st in AV gundog post grad bitch :..

We had a long walk around the show after we had finished showing and there was plenty to see and do

Came home with some lovely plants for the garden

Anyone wanting a day out thursday then I would recommend going :thumbup1:


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done Dober and ILS!


----------



## Tigerneko

Sadly nothing to shout about for Mabel, but I was VERY happy to hear that my friend from ringcraft went BPIS at Bakewell  Well done Sian & Priscilla! She is genuinely the most stunning puppy ever and it is VERY well deserved :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kicksforkills

Back from Cherstey Agricutural Show, poppy and Rasco were in Prettiest Bitch/Most Handsome Dog and didn't get placed. Dexter was in three pedigree classes -in AV Puppy he got third, in AV Toy and Utility he got third and with my mum handling him in AV Open he got fourth, so not a bad day!


----------



## BlueBeagle

Dober said:


> Fairly decent day today  Aspen Reserve in MPB, 2nd in PB (behind the RCC winner) both out of huge classes. Also handled her brother* who got 3rd despite being SOOO naughty hah!!!
> 
> Should say handled him in POTY stakes


I think I saw you but as I am not sure what you looked like I wasn't certain. If it was you Aspen is more stunning in RL than in photos, which I thought would be impossible :001_wub:


----------



## Dober

Aspen was soooo naughty in the ring today! Wouldn't keep we feet where I put them, kept leaning on me. Recon she is due in season sometime soon, at least I hope that's what it's down to because she didn't used to be naughty! Still, we got 2nd in MPB in a class of 8. We've had soooo many 2nd places in big classes, it's almost heartbreaking sometimes...great, but not quite great enough!! Still 1st in Novice gaining 3 JW points.

Was lovely too meet you firedog; sorry I couldn't chat too much as I was just about to run in the ring!



BlueBeagle said:


> I think I saw you but as I am not sure what you looked like I wasn't certain. If it was you Aspen is more stunning in RL than in photos, which I thought would be impossible :001_wub:


Ahhh, you should have come and said hi, or at least asked of it was me!  I was wearing white trousers with a teal coloured top and an off-white suit jacket.


----------



## Tigerneko

Mabel got BOB at a local open show today! woohoo!


she was the only one of her breed there though    but still, a BOB is a BOB, the judge doesn't have to award it if they don't see fit  and she was picked as 5th in the group, so obviously didn't get anything for that!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done Dober and TN!


----------



## Spellweaver

Tigerneko said:


> Mabel got BOB at a local open show today! woohoo!
> 
> she was the only one of her breed there though    *but still, a BOB is a BOB, the judge doesn't have to award it if they don't see fit*  and she was picked as 5th in the group, so obviously didn't get anything for that!


Absolutely! Well done Mabel - and well done also Dober and Aspen, BlueBeagle, Kicksforkills and IloveSpringers!

We had a lovely day at Bakewell on the Thursday - Leon was second in Post Grad, Quinny was 3rd in Open Dog, and Tarot was second in Puppy. I really like this show when the weather is nice (as it was this year) - the scenery is beautiful and the agricultural show is always good (but you can spend a fortune  )


----------



## pearltheplank

Emmastace said:


> I need to remember everything Sue his breeder told me because I didn't even recognise Mylo he stood so well for her.


I have this with my lad  stands perfect for anyone else! I do know, however, that's it's me.......I get nervous, therefore he gets nervous and he tends to roach ruining his top line

I know it's a bit late but he qualified for Crufts at Leeds by getting a second in PG. what's really frustrating though is waiting in line for the critique to be noted, I was completely relaxed and he stood perfectly. The judge even commented and said if he had stood like this in the class line up, he would have got first!!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done Spellweaver and Pearl! That's great.

Yesterday my mum took Dexter into the AV Open and he did not have his tail down once when standing like he has with me! 

I don't know why, maybe because he was looking for me so was alert ? I don't know!


----------



## Freyja

Kicksforkills said:


> Well done Spellweaver and Pearl! That's great.
> 
> Yesterday my mum took Dexter into the AV Open and he did not have his tail down once when standing like he has with me!
> 
> I don't know why, maybe because he was looking for me so was alert ? I don't know!


That is most likey correct. I can remember on a couple of occasions when my son used dogs only I normally handled to do junior handling. Once he used William at a companion show and the judge came to me afterwards and said the William went a lot better with my son as he was more alert and looking for me and again at an open show his dog Bandit had gone lame so he took Owen in and everyone said how much better he went again because he didn't know were I was. The problem was I had to hide if he used either of them as the dogs would try to get to me if they knew were I was.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Freyja said:


> That is most likey correct. I can remember on a couple of occasions when my son used dogs only I normally handled to do junior handling. Once he used William at a companion show and the judge came to me afterwards and said the William went a lot better with my son as he was more alert and looking for me and again at an open show his dog Bandit had gone lame so he took Owen in and everyone said how much better he went again because he didn't know were I was. The problem was I had to hide if he used either of them as the dogs would try to get to me if they knew were I was.


Ah thanks, good to think he misses me!


----------



## BessieDog

Bess was an ANGEL today. Perfectly behaved - we were in three classes and though she was playing tug with the show lead outside the ring  she didn't put a foot wrong inside. 

We got nothing in Junior, 3rd (out of three) in Novice and reserve (out if four) in under grad. 

I've been told she's got perfect bone conformation, but I shouldn't show her until she matures and puts weight on. Must admit she's not looking her best as she's still got no tail feathers (well they are growing back, but only an inch long as present). 

Problem about not showing her is that I've got nothing else to show (unlike the people advising me who can choose which of their dogs to enter). The experience is obviously doing both of us good as she's calming down, and I'm getting less tense. 

So I think I'll keep trying to fatten her up, do Opens and the odd champ show. She's out of junior next week, and I think a small bitch will be hard pressed to shine against adult dogs, so I'd like to do the yearling classes whilst I can. 

Would welcome views. But 'get another dog to show' not an option at present.


----------



## pearltheplank

My lads too skinny too  and like you I need the practice..... That's why we are only doing the odd ones here and there


----------



## Kicksforkills

Dexter's breeder is not showing his brother very much as I think she thinks he needs to mature first. But I would still show him if even for practice at Open shows


----------



## BlueBeagle

BessieDog said:


> Bess was an ANGEL today. Perfectly behaved - we were in three classes and though she was playing tug with the show lead outside the ring  she didn't put a foot wrong inside.
> 
> We got nothing in Junior, 3rd (out of three) in Novice and reserve (out if four) in under grad.
> 
> I've been told she's got perfect bone conformation, but I shouldn't show her until she matures and puts weight on. Must admit she's not looking her best as she's still got no tail feathers (well they are growing back, but only an inch long as present).
> 
> Problem about not showing her is that I've got nothing else to show (unlike the people advising me who can choose which of their dogs to enter). The experience is obviously doing both of us good as she's calming down, and I'm getting less tense.
> 
> So I think I'll keep trying to fatten her up, do Opens and the odd champ show. She's out of junior next week, and I think a small bitch will be hard pressed to shine against adult dogs, so I'd like to do the yearling classes whilst I can.
> 
> Would welcome views. But 'get another dog to show' not an option at present.


Congratulations for the well behaved Bess and the good experience at Bournemouth! Only trouble was I watched the Irish Setter judging for a while keeping an eye out for the bouncy naughty Bess but obviously she was an angel so didn't spot you! Didn't watch much as my breed was showing at roughly the same time so when we got back it was all adult bitches being shown.

A lot of IS seemed to have no feathers at the moment so (as my kids said) they all looked the same! Maybe I will meet you at a show one day when I finally get my show dog :biggrin


----------



## Firedog

Dober said:


> Was lovely too meet you firedog; sorry I couldn't chat too much as I was just about to run in the ring!


IT was lovely too meet you and Aspen, she really is a lovely looking girl. Shows seem to be about moments of snatched conversation.

I had a lovely day talking to people but my feet were killing me by the time I had finished wandering around and I slept like a log Saturday night. I rested up Sunday only to go back to the show yesterday and spent even longer hanging about but I made some good contacts. I spent so much time talking on Saturday that I didn't think to get any photos.


----------



## Tigerneko

BessieDog said:


> Bess was an ANGEL today. Perfectly behaved - we were in three classes and though she was playing tug with the show lead outside the ring  she didn't put a foot wrong inside.
> 
> We got nothing in Junior, 3rd (out of three) in Novice and reserve (out if four) in under grad.
> 
> I've been told she's got perfect bone conformation, but I shouldn't show her until she matures and puts weight on. Must admit she's not looking her best as she's still got no tail feathers (well they are growing back, but only an inch long as present).
> 
> Problem about not showing her is that I've got nothing else to show (unlike the people advising me who can choose which of their dogs to enter). The experience is obviously doing both of us good as she's calming down, and I'm getting less tense.
> 
> So I think I'll keep trying to fatten her up, do Opens and the odd champ show. She's out of junior next week, and I think a small bitch will be hard pressed to shine against adult dogs, so I'd like to do the yearling classes whilst I can.
> 
> Would welcome views. But 'get another dog to show' not an option at present.


Only just seen this! Well done for last week! We are in much the same boat with Mabel, she too is quite skinny for her breed, a lot of the dogs now are VERY stocky, and Mabel just has nothing to her - we feed her LOADS of meat and plenty of food, but she doesn't seem to hold weight at all 

We have backed off from the champ shows at the moment, our next champ is LKA and we are unsure whether we are going to take her because we know the judge prefers stocky dogs - all of his dogs are like the dogs version of a strongman competition :lol: so I don't think he will favour our little skinny minnie at all... plus she is due in season then anyway, but I think it is a good idea for us to back off the Champs for a while until she puts weight on. She is improving, her earset is getting better and her thumbprints and tan on her legs are getting much better, I was actually just saying to my dad this afternoon that it may be an idea to take her out of the ring for a little while and take her back in when she's improved, that way people will see the changes in her much better.

Anyway, we were at a small limit show today, another BOB for Mabel! They didn't do a group, just had all unbeaten dogs straight into BIS, and nothing there. Judge was a 'fluffy dog' person!


----------



## Dober

3 more points for our JW today  Half way to JW now, in two months of showing. Hope the rest come quick!


----------



## BlueBeagle

Dober said:


> 3 more points for our JW today  Half way to JW now, in two months of showing. Hope the rest come quick!


Well done Dober and Aspen  Great news x


----------



## WeedySeaDragon

Well, we've had a fab day today :biggrin: 

We took Wybie to his (and our!!) first show and he was an utter star. He wasn't remotely bothered by anything and was amazing in the ring, despite the fact he's never done more than brief training sessions on grass before and it was stupidly windy. He shifted about a bit on the table trying to have a look at everything but he was happy to let the judge go over him and he moved beautifully.

We came third out of three (his litter brother won the class though :biggrin: ) but I am so, so proud of him :001_wub:

After his class he was completely chilled out and cuddled on OH's knee watching the other whippet classes. He seemed to have loads of fun (he's shattered now!!) as did we. Perhaps best of all he managed a journey of nearly an hour each way in the car without being sick, result!!!

I can't wait for our next show now :biggrin:


----------



## OttoGrotto

Otto came first in weimaraner special yearling, despite fidgetting for the judge and then pacing when my friend moved him (I can't move him atm, pregnancy + amazingly painful sciatica = walking difficult, never mind running!) and then second in AV Gundog Post Grad (no yearling class). Not many entries in any of the classes (except whippets!) which was a shame as it was a nice day out. 

Very proud of him though!! His first first :biggrin:


----------



## WeedySeaDragon

OttoGrotto said:


> Otto came first in weimaraner special yearling, despite fidgetting for the judge and then pacing when my friend moved him (I can't move him atm, pregnancy + amazingly painful sciatica = walking difficult, never mind running!) and then second in AV Gundog Post Grad (no yearling class). Not many entries in any of the classes (except whippets!) which was a shame as it was a nice day out.
> 
> Very proud of him though!! His first first :biggrin:


Well done :biggrin:

Was it Pudsey & District you were at today? I think you said on another thread you were going.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

OttoGrotto said:


> Otto came first in weimaraner special yearling, despite fidgetting for the judge and then pacing when my friend moved him (I can't move him atm, pregnancy + amazingly painful sciatica = walking difficult, never mind running!) and then second in AV Gundog Post Grad (no yearling class). Not many entries in any of the classes (except whippets!) which was a shame as it was a nice day out.
> 
> Very proud of him though!! His first first :biggrin:


Is this Otto the pacer? If so, I'm Zasa and Rhuna's owner, nice to see you on here.

Hope Otto behaved himself because when he moves correctly he's stunning!!


----------



## OttoGrotto

Yes it is! Little horror. Was a successful ringcraft day. No labs though which surprised me!

He was mostly well behaved - you know what he's like!! Paced in both classes with C (Papillon) and E (Mastiff) moving him, but pleased regardless.

ETA: Sorry WSD, I didn't see your post. Yes, it was Pudsey we were at, were you there too? Otto was the weimer in a headcollar, generally hanging about with a mastiff if you were!


----------



## LexiLou2

Not been anywhere today, but just wanted to say Nalas owner 

Wish we'd gone to Pudsey no other labs....Nala would have been BOB!!!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon

OttoGrotto said:


> Sorry WSD, I didn't see your post. Yes, it was Pudsey we were at, were you there too? Otto was the weimer in a headcollar, generally hanging about with a mastiff if you were!


We were sitting just along from you on the benches, I'm the one with the pink hair and the little fawn particolour whippet :biggrin:

Otto is a stunning chap!!


----------



## OttoGrotto

Ha! Nala's owner! You should have come!

WSD, I was going to comment on your hair but chickened out - looks fab! Well done for Wybie behaving so well - Otto loves showing, he's a bit of a pest outside the ring (if he attempted to sit on you or rub his face on you, sorry!) but once in, apart from the pacing (grr) he is really well behaved and he loves having the judge go over him. Do you have any other shows planned? I'm really slack, think I'll definitely enter XYZ show, then totally forget about it until after the closing date. I think Otley in December is the next one I'm definitely doing. (I was meant to be doing Darlington & Driffield but see comment re being slack :blush: October/Nov I think I'm going to be def too fat/busy!  )


----------



## LexiLou2

OttoGrotto said:


> Ha! Nala's owner! You should have come!
> 
> WSD, I was going to comment on your hair but chickened out - looks fab! Well done for Wybie behaving so well - Otto loves showing, he's a bit of a pest outside the ring (if he attempted to sit on you or rub his face on you, sorry!) but once in, apart from the pacing (grr) he is really well behaved and he loves having the judge go over him. Do you have any other shows planned? I'm really slack, think I'll definitely enter XYZ show, then totally forget about it until after the closing date. I think Otley in December is the next one I'm definitely doing. (I was meant to be doing Darlington & Driffield but see comment re being slack :blush: October/Nov I think I'm going to be def too fat/busy!  )


Nidderdale?


----------



## OttoGrotto

I'm being really thick, aren't I? I can't see the dog classes. Everything else (pigeons!), yes, but not dogs....

We're meant to be with my parents in Cromer that week (not looking forward to that; long drive + upduffed + pelvic/hip pain + three storey house booked - we're on top floor = unhappy me!) but am much keener to do Nidderdale!


----------



## LexiLou2

OttoGrotto said:


> I'm being really thick, aren't I? I can't see the dog classes. Everything else (pigeons!), yes, but not dogs....
> 
> We're meant to be with my parents in Cromer that week (not looking forward to that; long drive + upduffed + pelvic/hip pain + three storey house booked - we're on top floor = unhappy me!) but am much keener to do Nidderdale!


Enter him as a pigeon!! 

Linky for online entry
http://www.cidweb.co.uk/nidd0913.pdf

Correct linky

https://sslrelay.com/secured.cidweb.co.uk/ENTRY/shows4.htm

first one is entry form.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon

We're entered at Driffield and we're probably going to do Nidderdale as well.

I rather wish we'd entered Darlington as well given how well Wybie went today but we hedged our bets and only entered one champ show in case he hated it.

After that our next one is Otley Canine in December I think.


----------



## Pezant

A first in Junior at Mid Herts Gundog Club Open yesterday - good, except the catalogue said five in the class and Henry was the only one! For a dog who hasn't done a show in three months he behaved exceptionally well though, so I was just pleased with that. 

Minor panic when I took him for a brief walk between classes to relieve himself - he managed to get poo all down his back feathers and I had to spend a frantic five minutes before the challenge wiping him off with baby wipes!   Who ever said this showing lark was classy was seriously fibbing!


----------



## Barefootgirl

How great, well done! I don't care about the number of dogs in the class -at our first Open, my daughter and her Irish Setter came 3rd of 3, and she was just as pleased as if she'd come 3rd out of 30! We wanted to go to Mid-Herts Gundog, but the setter's owners were away. Was it very busy? 

We didn't show 'properly' this weekend, but my daughter took her Springer to a fun show and came first in Waggiest Tail, which cheered her up enormously as she has had a bad few weeks recently. We are hoping to get out to a few Open shows in November / December with the setter; Luton & District CS, Huntingdon CS and Irish Setter Breeders.


----------



## Pezant

Midland Counties yesterday was really good - nothing in Junior out of 8 dogs but then VHC in Yearling out of 7! Really pleased that he placed in the older class, and the judge briefly said to me as she placed us how good my handling was, so even more chuffed with that. Worth the 3 hour drive for sure.


----------



## Emmastace

Pezant said:


> Midland Counties yesterday was really good - nothing in Junior out of 8 dogs but then VHC in Yearling out of 7! Really pleased that he placed in the older class, and the judge briefly said to me as she placed us how good my handling was, so even more chuffed with that. Worth the 3 hour drive for sure.


You must have been benched really close to us and I think in the ring next door. Would have been nice to meet you. Maybe next time x


----------



## Pezant

Emmastace said:


> You must have been benched really close to us and I think in the ring next door. Would have been nice to meet you. Maybe next time x


I just realised when I was reading your post that I probably walked right past you without even knowing it! We were 6629 I think - the very end row of benches facing the outside wall?


----------



## BessieDog

Pezant said:


> Midland Counties yesterday was really good - nothing in Junior out of 8 dogs but then VHC in Yearling out of 7! Really pleased that he placed in the older class, and the judge briefly said to me as she placed us how good my handling was, so even more chuffed with that. Worth the 3 hour drive for sure.


Well done Henry!

Are you going to Setter and Pointer in November? That will be Bess's first time out after her season!


----------



## Pezant

Nah, we'd looked at the schedule but decided it was a bit too far to go. We've entered LKA in December and I picked up schedules for Manchester, Boston, Cambridge County and something else I can't remember. I did see Besses name in the catalogue yesterday, guessing you didn't end up going? The drive there was a bit torrential!


----------



## BessieDog

Pezant said:


> Nah, we'd looked at the schedule but decided it was a bit too far to go. We've entered LKA in December and I picked up schedules for Manchester, Boston, Cambridge County and something else I can't remember. I did see Besses name in the catalogue yesterday, guessing you didn't end up going? The drive there was a bit torrential!


No - Bess is in season. . Missing about three shows I think. Still, it's giving her coat a chance to thicken up.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done Henry -our next show on Sunday 

Our next champ show is a breed club one in Feb!


----------



## Meezey

Well no KC Champ shows for us until Crufts, but we did a IKC Champ Show today The All Ireland Bull Breeds, and Cian got 2nd in puppy and grade Very Promising  OH said he was a good boy, he'd been having a few issues with showing teeth, but was fine, but then took off round the ring with the lead in his mouth


----------



## Emmastace

Pezant said:


> I just realised when I was reading your post that I probably walked right past you without even knowing it! We were 6629 I think - the very end row of benches facing the outside wall?


We were 6785 so a couple of rows over from you. I would have walked past you a few times though as we were near the back wall so I tended to walk around that side you were on rather than negotiate straight up the row. 
(You weren't that naughty lady that was smoking at her bench were you?)


----------



## Pezant

Emmastace said:


> We were 6785 so a couple of rows over from you. I would have walked past you a few times though as we were near the back wall so I tended to walk around that side you were on rather than negotiate straight up the row.
> (You weren't that naughty lady that was smoking at her bench were you?)


 Of course not!  Someone was actually _smoking_ at their bench??


----------



## Emmastace

Pezant said:


> Of course not!  Someone was actually _smoking_ at their bench??


Yep....on that far left side about 8 or 10 benches up from the back wall. There was a group of about 6 people congregated there a few times and twice one of the women was smoking when I walked past. I would say in their 50's with fair/grey hair, beige or light coloured top I think. Both times it was quite late on, early afternoon anyway when it had got a lot quieter. I remember looking to see if they were by an exit the first time I saw it in case they had just popped in to do something forgetting they had a cig but no exit on that wall at all. When I saw it the second time it was obvious she just didn't care.


----------



## Kicksforkills

This should be stickied 

Was our match night last night. There weren't many dogs there so only me and my friend's Whippet in Junior. My friend's Whippet beat me. Was in AH against only my other friend's Beagle who had won her class earlier. I won that but they didn't have an AH ribbon as no-one normally enters. As there were no JH's they asked if I minded that ribbon. I said no I don't. So now I have a JH ribbon 

Lovely judge. Hungarian Visla's. She'd won her class at Crufts. If I heard correctly she's only been showing about a year longer than me, too. She called Dexter "gorgeous" and was very nice and comfortable to be around. 

My friend with the beagle went RBIM!


----------



## Dober

Aspen won RBPIS today at Coventry  

Lovely show, a long day though!! Didn't leave until maybe 5.30! Won some money and lovely ribbons and a plaque I will put a pic up


----------



## Barefootgirl

Dober, I saw a Dobe who looked just like Aspen at a CDC show in Daventry today, I was going to go over and ask if it was you, so I am glad I didn't! 

Our next big outings are to Huntingdon CS, Irish Setter Breeders and Luton CS, all with the Ginger Nutter!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done Dober!

We came third of four. First time I've not been happy with my placement. The dog who came fourth wouldn't let the judge anywhere near her, wouldn't stand still on the table, etc. It was a Junior class and they were all a few months younger than Dexter. 

But there you go, these things happen and I did win £2 

£1 of which I spent buying a ribbon.

Dexter behaved perfectly even though he wasn't well  honestly, best he's even been. His tail was up on the table the whole time, I only had to hold his lead and he stood there and let the judge examine him, walked perfectly. 

Maybe he didn't have enough of a sparkle because he wasn't well.


----------



## Pezant

Well done Dexter and Dober! And hey, you ended up with a pound more than you went in with.


----------



## BessieDog

Kicksforkills said:


> Well done Dober!
> 
> We came third of four. First time I've not been happy with my placement. The dog who came fourth wouldn't let the judge anywhere near her, wouldn't stand still on the table, etc. It was a Junior class and they were all a few months younger than Dexter.
> 
> But there you go, these things happen and I did win £2
> 
> £1 of which I spent buying a ribbon.
> 
> Dexter behaved perfectly even though he wasn't well  honestly, best he's even been. His tail was up on the table the whole time, I only had to hold his lead and he stood there and let the judge examine him, walked perfectly.
> 
> Maybe he didn't have enough of a sparkle because he wasn't well.


Well done, but why was Dexter ill ? I wouldn't have thought it was a good idea to take an unwell dog to a show. For his sake, and for other dogs. Especially with parvovirus about.

Hope he's better now.


----------



## Kicksforkills

He was only in one class and at that time coughed only a couple of times a day. We knew it wasn't KC or anything contagious and he was acting/eating/drinking fine apart from that and the constipation.

Think Poppy caught KC or something worse on the way to/back from agility on Monday. There's been a dog that had KC that was still being walked offlead until I informed the owners. Know she didn't catch it from Dexter as the vet said it wasn't KC. 

We did give them a goose liver stick so wondering if that could be the cause and be allergies. Well that's what I'm hoping.

Will take Poppy to the vet if continues. Probably will want to take her anyway if only to get a diagnosis and antibiotics.

Anyway, it'll be a rough few weeks. Just extra stimulation in the garden


----------



## emmaviolet

Dober said:


> Aspen won RBPIS today at Coventry
> 
> Lovely show, a long day though!! Didn't leave until maybe 5.30! Won some money and lovely ribbons and a plaque I will put a pic up


You are both on a roll!! How are you doing for your JW?
She's a little star!



Kicksforkills said:


> He was only in one class and at that time coughed only a couple of times a day. We knew it wasn't KC or anything contagious and he was acting/eating/drinking fine apart from that and the constipation.
> 
> Think Poppy caught KC or something worse on the way to/back from agility on Monday. There's been a dog that had KC that was still being walked offlead until I informed the owners. Know she didn't catch it from Dexter as the vet said it wasn't KC.
> 
> We did give them a goose liver stick so wondering if that could be the cause and be allergies. Well that's what I'm hoping.
> 
> Will take Poppy to the vet if continues. Probably will want to take her anyway if only to get a diagnosis and antibiotics.
> 
> Anyway, it'll be a rough few weeks. Just extra stimulation in the garden


I would say if the dog doesn't seem well and is coughing then it's best to stay home, even if it's one class, for the other dogs, especially as now one has KC.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Hi Emma, if I had thought for one second that it would be dangerous to other dogs or himself to take him then I wouldn't have. We went out bowling he night before, didn't bath him and could've done with not going. In the morning he was fine. He didn't cough once during the show.

I see your point and maybe it's come a cross as worse coughing then it was. Now of course none of them will be going on a walk or to training until all of them have stopped coughing. Yes I will lose money and many training sessions because of this but the health of my dogs and others come first. I also won't be bringing dogs to my garden as I sometimes do. This includes Rasco even though he hasn't coughed once 

EDIT; my mum actually asked me today who I was taking to agility. I said I can't take any of them and was going to walk a dog.


----------



## Dober

emmaviolet said:


> You are both on a roll!! How are you doing for your JW?
> She's a little star!


Thank you  We have 18 points now- we've got all the open and CH points required, so just making up the numbers now! We have 8 months left to do it.


----------



## Dober

Havnt had the proper pic yet, but here's one my other half snapped on his phone:


----------



## emmaviolet

Dober said:


> Thank you  We have 18 points now- we've got all the open and CH points required, so just making up the numbers now! We have 8 months left to do it.


Oh well done!!! :thumbup1: Safe to say she will have her JW next to her name then!
You must be really pleased with her, she looks amazing in the pic and so grown up now!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Dober said:


> Thank you  We have 18 points now- we've got all the open and CH points required, so just making up the numbers now! We have 8 months left to do it.


You'll easily do it!


----------



## Dober

Thanks folks!!  I really hope so. 

My plans are to get the JW & ShCM, then work towards CCs! Also want to put a BH & IPO1 minimum on her. Big plans!!


----------



## Kicksforkills

You aren't fooling us Dober, you'll do it easily and you know it!


----------



## emmaviolet

Dober said:


> Thanks folks!!  I really hope so.
> 
> My plans are to get the JW & ShCM, then work towards CCs! Also want to put a BH & IPO1 minimum on her. Big plans!!


A little CH in the making for sure!!!


----------



## Emmastace

Another Woo Hoo. Mylo went BOB today at Torquay and District Open.......and I did it myself. I was chuffed because the others in the line up were both JW and proper grown ups.


----------



## Meezey

Fantastic news so happy for you both, there will be no stopping you now :thumbsup:


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done Mylo and of course you!


----------



## BessieDog

Well done Gill and Mylo! Tell you what, you can handle Bess for me and show me how it's done!


----------



## Emmastace

BessieDog said:


> Well done Gill and Mylo! Tell you what, you can handle Bess for me and show me how it's done!


We really must get together at a show and help each other. I have two opens booked, both at Exeter in the next few weeks but no Champs. I would like to get to Manchester but can't find entry details and as we are homeless and unemployed in two weeks it might be a bit of a mad idea anyway. After that it will be the ones in the spring I should think.


----------



## Pezant

I've got the show schedule for Manchester at home, picked it up at Midland Counties. I'll type up the judge and classes for you when I get back tonight if you like?


----------



## Emmastace

Pezant said:


> I've got the show schedule for Manchester at home, picked it up at Midland Counties. I'll type up the judge and classes for you when I get back tonight if you like?


Awww....thank you for the offer but I have found the schedule now ay Higham Press. If I do go it would be good to see you there x


----------



## Pezant

I'm not sure what we're doing or entering next year yet, but if we do decide to go I'll give you a shout.


----------



## Freyja

We were at Sedgley and Gornal open show today we had a brilliant day


Freyja - 4th in hound veteran, 1st in av veteran stakes

Buck- 1st nsc toy open 1st open dog 2nd open stakes and best nsc toy

Tabitha- 1st nsc post grad, 1st av novice resrve best nsc toy


----------



## Kicksforkills

Today we got second in Junior out of 2 to the BPIB, and also won AV Junior against a pretty collie!


----------



## Meezey

Kicksforkills said:


> Today we got second in Junior out of 2 to the BPIB, and also won AV Junior against a pretty collie!


We had an open show at the weekend, Cian got binned in the puppy stakes and we went home before his breed class, he's having real issues at the moment with having his teeth looked at ( hence being binned) so chose to not stress him any more and went home  We haven't any shows planned for new year as yet so really need to work on the teeth bit before Crufts it's a bugger as outside the ring he's fine minute he's in the ring and it's the judge he won't have it at all...........:hand: Sod it it's only a show, if he don't like it he don't like it we just won't show him still my champ anyway :001_tt1:


----------



## BessieDog

Meezey said:


> We had an open show at the weekend, Cian got binned in the puppy stakes and we went home before his breed class, he's having real issues at the moment with having his teeth looked at ( hence being binned) so chose to not stress him any more and went home  We haven't any shows planned for new year as yet so really need to work on the teeth bit before Crufts it's a bugger as outside the ring he's fine minute he's in the ring and it's the judge he won't have it at all...........:hand: Sod it it's only a show, if he don't like it he don't like it we just won't show him still my champ anyway :001_tt1:


All I can say is it suddenly all came together for Bess. Regular attendance at ringcraft. 'Teeth' command at home. She went from playing up to being accused of trying to bribe the judge by kissing him!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Meezey said:


> We had an open show at the weekend, Cian got binned in the puppy stakes and we went home before his breed class, he's having real issues at the moment with having his teeth looked at ( hence being binned) so chose to not stress him any more and went home  We haven't any shows planned for new year as yet so really need to work on the teeth bit before Crufts it's a bugger as outside the ring he's fine minute he's in the ring and it's the judge he won't have it at all...........:hand: Sod it it's only a show, if he don't like it he don't like it we just won't show him still my champ anyway :001_tt1:


Yep, like Bess all I can say is still go to ringcraft and make sure they work on that with him as much as possible. If you don't need help with stacking etc then get them to help just with his teeth. Obviously not so much as to stress him. Good luck.

I've seen some judges allow the owners to show the teeth for a puppy if it's obviously a problem. Some won't make allowances though of course.


----------



## Pezant

Nothing at all at LKA today, not shortlisted in a big Yearling class. Crossed that judge off my list then! We're in that awkward phase of 'looking quite adult, but not adult enough to play against the big boys', and there are lots of shows that go from Yearling to Postgrad, which is...frustrating. So. Henry loved his day out though, and I thought he looked fantastic. Showed like a dream, moved well, coat is gorgeous - we just need to enter under the right judge to appreciate him!


----------



## BessieDog

Pezant said:


> Nothing at all at LKA today, not shortlisted in a big Yearling class. Crossed that judge off my list then! We're in that awkward phase of 'looking quite adult, but not adult enough to play against the big boys', and there are lots of shows that go from Yearling to Postgrad, which is...frustrating. So. Henry loved his day out though, and I thought he looked fantastic. Showed like a dream, moved well, coat is gorgeous - we just need to enter under the right judge to appreciate him!


We came and looked for you - I think I saw you in the ring, but I had Bess with me so beat a hasty retreat in case we put Henry off.

Bess didn't get anywhere either, even though someone else handled her for me. Will have to cross our judge off too as she didn't even look at Bess, and my handler was quite put out. Seemed the places were decided before looking at the dogs. Still - they now see it as a personal challenge and offered to handle her for me at boston and Manchester! :thumbup1:

Pezant - it's a certain groomer who handled for me.


----------



## Pezant

BessieDog said:


> We came and looked for you - I think I saw you in the ring, but I had Bess with me so beat a hasty retreat in case we put Henry off.
> 
> Bess didn't get anywhere either, even though someone else handled her for me. Will have to cross our judge off too as she didn't even look at Bess, and my handler was quite put out. Seemed the places were decided before looking at the dogs. Still - they now see it as a personal challenge and offered to handle her for me at boston and Manchester! :thumbup1:
> 
> Pezant - it's a certain groomer who handled for me.


I saw her by her breed ring too and said hello.  Hahahaha love the righteous indignation, that's great for you! I came and looked for you twice and had a wander around the IS benches briefly - we must have passed each other somewhere along the way!


----------



## BessieDog

Pezant said:


> I saw her by her breed ring too and said hello.  Hahahaha love the righteous indignation, that's great for you! I came and looked for you twice and had a wander around the IS benches briefly - we must have passed each other somewhere along the way!


Her first comment to me was 'where have all those feathers come from! I was pleased as she only saw her two weeks ago. My ploy of not allowing her to wear her fleece in the cold must be working.

Must get more organised next time and meet up!!


----------



## nox2693

BessieDog said:


> Her first comment to me was 'where have all those feathers come from! I was pleased as she only saw her two weeks ago. My ploy of not allowing her to wear her fleece in the cold must be working.
> 
> Must get more organised next time and meet up!!


Had a long day at LKA yesterday but managed a 1st in AVNSC Working puppy, 2nd in Junior and Best AVNSC working puppy


----------



## Pezant

nox2693 said:


> Had a long day at LKA yesterday but managed a 1st in AVNSC Working puppy, 2nd in Junior and Best AVNSC working puppy


That's fantastic, well done! You must be so chuffed!

It was such a nice atmosphere at LKA, loads of different breeds seemed to be having their own Christmas parties. We had bubbly, mince pies and sausage rolls at the ES benches.


----------



## Tigerneko

Well, not a great day for Mabel - 3rd in a class of 4 in Junior and then 4th out of 4 in Post grad! Our judging didn't start until into the afternoon and she'd had enough having been up since 4am so she was practically sleepwalking around the ring  but we knew she wouldn't do much anyway as she isn't the judges type of dog, we just took her really for the experience and because we haven't been to a champ show since summer! We had a great time though, we had a big buffet and lots of gin and wine - which I consumed WAY too much of and had to nip to the loos a few times  it's a good job I wasn't handling as I think i'd have staggered around the ring  

Bessiedog I came to look for you and I think I saw Bess in the ring - there was a lady with your ring number on who I thought was you, when she came out of the ring I saw her heading off with a bloke and didn't wanna chase her so thought 'oh i'll have a quick look round and then go and say hiya' ....but I couldn't find her when I came back! Which is just as well since it wasn't you :lol: I had Mabel with me and was getting a few odd looks hanging round the IS ring with a Manchester Terrier :lol:


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done all- sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## BessieDog

Tigerneko said:


> Well, not a great day for Mabel - 3rd in a class of 4 in Junior and then 4th out of 4 in Post grad! Our judging didn't start until into the afternoon and she'd had enough having been up since 4am so she was practically sleepwalking around the ring  but we knew she wouldn't do much anyway as she isn't the judges type of dog, we just took her really for the experience and because we haven't been to a champ show since summer! We had a great time though, we had a big buffet and lots of gin and wine - which I consumed WAY too much of and had to nip to the loos a few times  it's a good job I wasn't handling as I think i'd have staggered around the ring
> 
> Bessiedog I came to look for you and I think I saw Bess in the ring - there was a lady with your ring number on who I thought was you, when she came out of the ring I saw her heading off with a bloke and didn't wanna chase her so thought 'oh i'll have a quick look round and then go and say hiya' ....but I couldn't find her when I came back! Which is just as well since it wasn't you :lol: I had Mabel with me and was getting a few odd looks hanging round the IS ring with a Manchester Terrier :lol:


Must have just missed you as I swapped back and took Bess into the next class. Was probably too focused on Bess to notice a Manchester Terrier.


----------



## BessieDog

Well, we got VHC out of a class of six in AVNSC Gundog PostGraduate today. 

Not sure how we managed that!! Only half an hour from home, and the AVNSC classes were on first. Bess doesn't normally stir until about 11.30, so I took her in the ring wiping sleep out of her eyes.  I think she moved at a sedate walk! 

Still, nice not to be last, and she did look the youngest and most immature.


----------



## Freyja

Well done to you and Bess


----------



## Barefootgirl

We came 1st in Junior at Luton C S this morning! Admittedly it was in a huge class of.... well, 1 - but we don't care! It's still a red one. There were no entries in the Puppy class, so my daughter was in the ring all by herself. She did really well, took her time and didn't allow herself to be rushed, and ran the pup beautifully. She is looking forward to going back to Ringcraft after Christmas and telling them about her first Premier Open win 

Oh, and we met Pezant and the gorgeous Henry, which was really nice. I like putting faces to names!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Oh congratulations! Sounds as if she did really well and had a nice time!


----------



## Pezant

Massive well done Barefootgirl! It was lovely to meet you too. 

Second out of two in Postgrad at Luton CS for us. I wasn't really happy with my handling, I felt jittery for no real reason and I'm pretty sure Henry felt that down the lead, since he was more fidgety than normal. We were beaten by the better dog for sure, but I could have done better too. So. We all have off days!


----------



## BessieDog

Pleased with today. 

Bess came 4th out of 6 in Post Grad, and 4th out of 5 in Open. All dogs in front of us so to be expected as she doesn't look fully mature yet (and in any event it's harder in ISs for bitches to win over the more impressive looking dogs). So I'm very happy with that result. 

Plus we got to meet Dober at last! :thumbup:


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done!

But /huff

C'mon you guys. I know some of the toy breeds might frighten your bigger dogs, but don't let that stop you saying hello?

Is anyone going to Henley?

I know someone on here who is judging the chi's at a show I entered today.


----------



## BessieDog

Kicksforkills said:


> Well done!
> 
> But /huff
> 
> C'mon you guys. I know some of the toy breeds might frighten your bigger dogs, but don't let that stop you saying hello?
> 
> Is anyone going to Henley?
> 
> I know someone on here who is judging the chi's at a show I entered today.


Where were you today? How did you do?


----------



## Kicksforkills

BessieDog said:


> Where were you today? How did you do?


I was at home being alone with the dogs which rarely happens nowadays. I did (and am still doing) very well watching Supernatural 

Not had a show since the 8th and not got another until the 26th 

It does get busy until May when it's then about 5 champ shows all year


----------



## Dober

Kicksforkills said:


> I was at home being alone with the dogs which rarely happens nowadays. I did (and am still doing) very well watching Supernatural
> 
> Not had a show since the 8th and not got another until the 26th
> 
> It does get busy until May when it's then about 5 champ shows all year


Are you at Coalville on the 26th? We should be there


----------



## Dober

BessieDog said:


> Pleased with today.
> 
> Bess came 4th out of 6 in Post Grad, and 4th out of 5 in Open. All dogs in front of us so to be expected as she doesn't look fully mature yet (and in any event it's harder in ISs for bitches to win over the more impressive looking dogs). So I'm very happy with that result.
> 
> Plus we got to meet Dober at last! :thumbup:


Was great to meet you guys!  You and Bess looked great; she behaved herself really nicely and you looked very calm.

Today Aspen was 3rd behind two nice dogs in Junior  She was pretty naughty, but on the naughty scale not _too_ bad, probably about a 6 if 10 is the naughtiest! Hah. We need to practise more, we've been out the ring a few weeks and last couple of shows she's been playing up.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done Aspen! 

Nope, 26th is Henley-On-Thames


----------



## vet-2-b

Went to Boston today, first show, Inca got reserve best puppy Bitch in breed. So proud of her and can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Wow, well done!

You've been bitten by the bug I see.


----------



## vet-2-b

Kicksforkills said:


> Wow, well done!
> 
> You've been bitten by the bug I see.


Thank you, I certainly have I was really nervous and was shaking but once I was in the ring Inca walked really nicely and stood well on the table so I'm super happy


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done Inca, will look forward to the critique


----------



## vet-2-b

Kicksforkills said:


> Well done Inca, will look forward to the critique


I'm looking forward to it too! I just went on fosse to check the results and the puppy that beat her went on to get 3rd in the terrier puppy group so I think she did very well


----------



## Dober

Wooooooooooooooooo!!!

Today at a breed club open show, my girl went 1st in Junior bitch, 1st in Graduate bitch AND Reserve Best bitch    Beating bitches with multiple CC & RCCs.

Over the moon!

To top it off she got 2nd in the obedience too. Beauty and some brains in there (somewhere, lol!)


----------



## Spellweaver

Dober said:


> Wooooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> Today at a breed club open show, my girl went 1st in Junior bitch, 1st in Graduate bitch AND Reserve Best bitch    Beating bitches with multiple CC & RCCs.
> 
> Over the moon!
> 
> To top it off she got 2nd in the obedience too. Beauty and some brains in there (somewhere, lol!)


Well done!! Fantastic achievement!!! I am just picturing the scene and imagining you wishing you hadn't entered her in Graduate when she won Junior - and then going wappy when she won Graduate as well :lol: To win them both and then the RCC is some going! The judge must have really rated her - should be a good write-up :thumbsup:


----------



## Kicksforkills

Dober said:


> Wooooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> Today at a breed club open show, my girl went 1st in Junior bitch, 1st in Graduate bitch AND Reserve Best bitch    Beating bitches with multiple CC & RCCs.
> 
> Over the moon!
> 
> To top it off she got 2nd in the obedience too. Beauty and some brains in there (somewhere, lol!)


Well done! Though I doubt anything you got could surprise me as she is such a beauty!


----------



## Dober

Spellweaver said:


> Well done!! Fantastic achievement!!! I am just picturing the scene and imagining you wishing you hadn't entered her in Graduate when she won Junior - and then going wappy when she won Graduate as well :lol: To win them both and then the RCC is some going! The judge must have really rated her - should be a good write-up :thumbsup:


Ahhh, I wish it was an RCC! Just a club open show though, no CCs on offer. Will have to put the judges name on my list for when she is awarding CCs though!!


----------



## BessieDog

Oh. Dear. 

Bess has reverted back to where she was this time last year! Digraceful behaviour in the ring. We got third and fourth AKA last in Post Grad and Open. Very embarrassing.


----------



## Dober

Aspen 1st in Junior, 1st Post Grad, BOB & WG1 today! Need 4 more points for JW now. 

Sorry to hear about Bessie today, what a shame! Everyone has their off days though, sure she'll be back to being good again next week


----------



## BessieDog

Dober said:


> Aspen 1st in Junior, 1st Post Grad, BOB & WG1 today! Need 4 more points for JW now.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Bessie today, what a shame! Everyone has their off days though, sure she'll be back to being good again next week


Well done! Do you need the points at Opens or Champs?

You dont fancy handling an Irish Setter, do you?


----------



## Spellweaver

BessieDog said:


> Oh. Dear.
> 
> Bess has reverted back to where she was this time last year! Digraceful behaviour in the ring. We got third and fourth AKA last in Post Grad and Open. Very embarrassing.


Don't despair - even the most reliable, best show dog ion the world has off days - odds on she'll be as right as ninepence the next show she's at. :thumbsup:



Dober said:


> Aspen 1st in Junior, 1st Post Grad, BOB & WG1 today! Need 4 more points for JW now.


Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Barefootgirl

It was a bit of a funny day for us - Lila is in season and couldn't go, so her owner took their other dog (6 month old setter puppy on first show outing EVER) and got 3rd place in Puppy, and then my daughter took the same pup into Junior Handling and got another 3rd. Pup was INCREDIBLY well-behaved, we are all very proud of her. 

We thought the Junior Handling class was a qualifier for the JHA semis at Richmond in September, as mentioned in the Schedule, but the lady I spoke to after the class didn't seem to know anything about it, and they weren't filling in blue forms. Bit annoying as my daughter is dying to get her qualification for the semis, so i have to chase it up with the JHA, i guess.


----------



## BessieDog

Barefootgirl said:


> It was a bit of a funny day for us - Lila is in season and couldn't go, so her owner took their other dog (6 month old setter puppy on first show outing EVER) and got 3rd place in Puppy, and then my daughter took the same pup into Junior Handling and got another 3rd. Pup was INCREDIBLY well-behaved, we are all very proud of her.
> 
> We thought the Junior Handling class was a qualifier for the JHA semis at Richmond in September, as mentioned in the Schedule, but the lady I spoke to after the class didn't seem to know anything about it, and they weren't filling in blue forms. Bit annoying as my daughter is dying to get her qualification for the semis, so i have to chase it up with the JHA, i guess.


Well done!! That young pup put Bess to shame! Wasnt she well behaved?


----------



## BessieDog

Spellweaver said:


> Don't despair - even the most reliable, best show dog ion the world has off days - odds on she'll be as right as ninepence the next show she's at. :thumbsup:
> 
> :


Thanks! Im worried its because someone else has handled her in the last couple of shows.

Or it could be that as it was chucking down sideways wind we rushed her inside. Couldnt let her mooch around and decide not to wee  as she normally does as the ground was so muddy. So she probably wasnt as relaxed as normal.

Ill have to see how she goes next weekend.


----------



## Barefootgirl

BessieDog said:


> Or it could be that as it was chucking down sideways wind we rushed her inside. Couldnt let her mooch around and decide not to wee  as she normally does as the ground was so muddy. So she probably wasnt as relaxed as normal.


It was awful, wasn't it?! I kept seeing soaked people and dogs trudging around, and didnt leave the building until it was actually time to go home! I am sure Bess will be back on good form by next week end (you are doing Isle of Ely, aren't you?).


----------



## Pezant

2nd for us in Postgrad today, the judge was big on movement so I was pleased with that as Henry moves really nicely. Well, apart from his tail which he always sticks up like a sodding flagpole anyway!

A nice busy sociable day too, got to chat with Bessiedog, Barefootgirl, Henry's breeder and family, various ES people, and also got to meet his breeder's new bitch who is a darling little tricolour who moves like a ballet dancer. It'll be nice to see how she does. Enjoyed the day, but my god am I knackered!


----------



## BessieDog

Barefootgirl said:


> It was awful, wasn't it?! I kept seeing soaked people and dogs trudging around, and didnt leave the building until it was actually time to go home! I am sure Bess will be back on good form by next week end (you are doing Isle of Ely, aren't you?).


Yes, we're doing Ely. So please come and enjoy the show!!


----------



## Dober

BessieDog said:


> Well done! Do you need the points at Opens or Champs?
> 
> You dont fancy handling an Irish Setter, do you?


Thank you!  We've got all the points we need from both types of shows, so the points can come from anywhere. Getting up there with the ShCM points now too, but no rush on those really.

I'd be more than happy to handle Bess for ya!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done Dober and all!

Change of judge at the last minute yesterday.

Second out of two in Junior and first out of two in AV Toy Junior.


----------



## LexiLou2

Good day today asha got bpib and pg3 so very happy. Her half sister (same dad) got bob so very good day.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done!


----------



## vet-2-b

Went to the British Manchester terrier club open show today with Inca and she came 2nd out of 6 in the minor pup, 2nd out of 2 in beginner Bitch and 2nd out of 4 in maiden Bitch. Incas breeder came best in show with there Bitch which was great! So all in all a brilliant day out had lots of fun talking to all fellow Manchester terrier owners. Bought a funky knitted hat for Inca too haha

Really must stop getting so nervous it wears you out, am knackered now haha


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done! Lots of breed club shows this weekend. Ours is tomorrow -champ one


----------



## Spellweaver

Well done vet-2-be!


----------



## vet-2-b

Kicksforkills said:


> Well done! Lots of breed club shows this weekend. Ours is tomorrow -champ one


Thank you  have to say I love the breed shows get to speak to some great people and I've never seen so many Manchester terriers in one place haha 


Spellweaver said:


> Well done vet-2-be!


Thank you very much, incas shattered bless her had to drag her out of her bed and make her go for her last night wee haha


----------



## Bijou

Fab results ...so glad you are enjoying showing your new babe 

Took my new youngster Kruse to Newark Show yesterday where he went Best Puppy, Best of Breed and then went on to win the Pastoral puppy group ....dead chuffed as he is only 7 months old .

Here's Kruse


----------



## Spellweaver

Bijou said:


> Fab results ...so glad you are enjoying showing your new babe
> 
> Took my new youngster Kruse to Newark Show yesterday where he went Best Puppy, Best of Breed and then went on to win the Pastoral puppy group ....dead chuffed as he is only 7 months old .
> 
> Here's Kruse


Wow - what an achievement at 7 months - mind you, looking at his pic he is lovely. Well done!


----------



## Dober

Way to go every one!

1 more JW point for Aspen today at a breed club open show...2 more to go!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Easy peasy for you Dober 

We got 5th out of 6 in Junior today in our joint breed club's champ show -against some strong competition


----------



## vet-2-b

Got 3rd in junior today out of a very strong class of 7 and therwfor got reserve puppy for the breed  

We got there literally seconds before the judging and I didn't have time to brush Inca and literally just took incas collar off put her show collar on and got in the ring, my mum had to hand me my number holder and treats. I'm really proud of Inca she's was a bit of a scruff but stood and moved nicely


----------



## MrRustyRead

vet-2-b said:


> Got 3rd in junior today out of a very strong class of 7 and therwfor got reserve puppy for the breed
> 
> We got there literally seconds before the judging and I didn't have time to brush Inca and literally just took incas collar off put her show collar on and got in the ring, my mum had to hand me my number holder and treats. I'm really proud of Inca she's was a bit of a scruff but stood and moved nicely


oooo who got 1st? and BP?


----------



## MrRustyRead

Bijou said:


> Fab results ...so glad you are enjoying showing your new babe
> 
> Took my new youngster Kruse to Newark Show yesterday where he went Best Puppy, Best of Breed and then went on to win the Pastoral puppy group ....dead chuffed as he is only 7 months old .
> 
> Here's Kruse


OMG he is gorgeous!!


----------



## vet-2-b

MrRustyRead said:


> oooo who got 1st? and BP?


I'm not sure who it was that got 1st but mark with Wilma got best puppy


----------



## MrRustyRead

vet-2-b said:


> I'm not sure who it was that got 1st but mark with Wilma got best puppy


nawwww Inca can teach Jax the ropes


----------



## Freyja

We were at Potteries and district open show yesterday. I only took 2 whippets and didn't enter the italians.

Poppy was 5th in whippet puppy under a judge who only had fawns and only place fawns or dogs who he knew the owners. She was also 4th in av puppy bitch.

Angel at just 7 went to her first show and was in veteran she came 4th in hound veteran and I got told by the judge she wasn't really classes as a veteran even though she is 7.

Then I handled a friends dogue de bordeaux and got BOB with her I couldn't take her into the group though as I was in the ring with Angel someone else showed her and she did nothing.


----------



## Pezant

Freyja said:


> Angel at just 7 went to her first show and was in veteran she came 4th in hound veteran and I got told by the judge she wasn't really classes as a veteran even though she is 7.


Wasn't really classed as a veteran?  Did he want her to whip out her doggy zimmer frame or something?


----------



## kiara

I had my first show today (SBT Limit) and proud to say I got a 3rd in Minor Puppy. Thanks to those who gave me advice in my other thread. x


----------



## BessieDog

kiara said:


> I had my first show today (SBT Limit) and proud to say I got a 3rd in Minor Puppy. Thanks to those who gave me advice in my other thread. x


Well done!!


----------



## BessieDog

Herts and Essex today. 

The good news was that Bess behaved! :thumbup1: at least we seem to have got over the silliness again. 

The bad news was that we got 4th out of 4, and 3rd out of 3. She slouches in the stand with me, and won't move properly. Be interesting how she does in a fortnight when someone else is handling her again.


----------



## Spellweaver

kiara said:


> I had my first show today (SBT Limit) and proud to say I got a 3rd in Minor Puppy. Thanks to those who gave me advice in my other thread. x


Well done! That's a brilliant start at a first show!



BessieDog said:


> Herts and Essex today.
> 
> The good news was that Bess behaved! :thumbup1: at least we seem to have got over the silliness again.
> 
> The bad news was that we got 4th out of 4, and 3rd out of 3. She slouches in the stand with me, and won't move properly. Be interesting how she does in a fortnight when someone else is handling her again.


Hey, don't knock it - you were placed - the judge could have withheld the placings if he thought Bess didn't deserve them!

Well, fresh from all the successes at Crufts last week, we were at the Border Collie Club of GB Champ Show today - Xia didn't even get shortlisted and Leon got 4th. Ah well, you win some, you lose some!


----------



## Freyja

Pezant said:


> Wasn't really classed as a veteran?  Did he want her to whip out her doggy zimmer frame or something?


I know she asked if I took her to ring craft as well apparently all the others in veteran were a lot older than Angel but surely they all started in veteran at 7. If I put her in the breed classes the judges wont give her a second glance because she is a veteran but when I put her in veteran the judge says she's a baby still:yikes:


----------



## BessieDog

2nd in Post Grad at Luton - and not last! (Sorry BarefootGirl!). 

Bess behaved really well. :thumbup1:


----------



## pearltheplank

We went local today to Norfolk and Norwich show, no breed classes so did AVNSC for practice. 

He showed his little socks off and took first in PG out of 2 but lost all concentration in the challenge  but was very pleased with him all the same. We haven't been out much or been training


----------



## Barefootgirl

BessieDog said:


> 2nd in Post Grad at Luton - and not last! (Sorry BarefootGirl!).
> 
> Bess behaved really well. :thumbup1:


We woz robbed! You did very well and Bess was very well-behaved (much to my disappointment  ). It will be our turn next time....


----------



## BessieDog

Barefootgirl said:


> We woz robbed! You did very well and Bess was very well-behaved (much to my disappointment  ). It will be our turn next time....


Thank you!

She's a nice looking girl - needs to mature a little bit as she's still quite young. I think she'll be strong competition when she does!


----------



## MrRustyRead

pearltheplank said:


> We went local today to Norfolk and Norwich show, no breed classes so did AVNSC for practice.
> 
> He showed his little socks off and took first in PG out of 2 but lost all concentration in the challenge  but was very pleased with him all the same. We haven't been out much or been training


What breed is it you show? I would of gone to the Norfolk and Norwich show but my pup isnt old enough. will you be going to the one at the Royal Norfolk Show in june?


----------



## pearltheplank

MrRustyRead said:


> What breed is it you show? I would of gone to the Norfolk and Norwich show but my pup isnt old enough. will you be going to the one at the Royal Norfolk Show in june?


Shar pei....not many breed classes about so have to do AV. The June show is weekdays so I'm not sure yet

His first show



Thanks for the likes on my post guys. I'm not on here that much lately but do appreciate the support and sorry I don't comment much on your wins. But well done to everybody


----------



## Chloef

had quite a good day yesterday my 6 month old puppy had her first show a club champ show and placed 4th out of 19 minor puppy bitches


----------



## MrRustyRead

pearltheplank said:


> Shar pei....not many breed classes about so have to do AV. The June show is weekdays so I'm not sure yet
> 
> His first show
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the likes on my post guys. I'm not on here that much lately but do appreciate the support and sorry I don't comment much on your wins. But well done to everybody


Yer ill be showing a Manchester Terrier so defo no classes there ha, the june one should hopefully be his first show


----------



## Dober

That's such a shame the judge did that, very unfair IMO! If you have a letter stating you have permission, then IMO they should ignore it. Better luck next time!

Won our final points required for JW yesterday, then today 2nd place but was a big entry so super weekend! Should have really been doing house redecorating, but oh well! 

I have a bunch of shows booked for May, then I'm going to have a bit of a break from showing while we focus on sports. I will just bring her out for champs and the odd local show while she matures, then go for those 3 CC's


----------



## Barefootgirl

WSD, that does seem very unfair! 

We did very well today, my DD managed to get her qualification for the JHA semis at Richmond, and the 'little' Irish Setter won best puppy in breed. The big one did nothing, but we are happy with that.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done to Wybie anyway, good boy! 

Well done to your DD! 

Dober, well done again, I'm sure you will get the CC's without too much trouble!


----------



## BessieDog

2nd out of two in PG. I was disappointed. I was told she moved well, and I didn't think much of the other dog. But OH took a photo, and expert analysis after showed I was definitely over stretching her. 

Totally my fault!

On the plus side Bess didn't put one foot wrong! Perfect behaviour!


----------



## MrRustyRead

Jax has his first companion show on sunday!


----------



## BessieDog

MrRustyRead said:


> Jax has his first companion show on sunday!


Good luck!!


----------



## MrRustyRead

BessieDog said:


> Good luck!!


so scared! hopefully the judge doesnt do like the man at ringcraft and look him in the face and say now hold you ears back and pushed them back...... yes they may sit like that at the moment as he is teething but they arent meant to sit like that!


----------



## BessieDog

MrRustyRead said:


> so scared! hopefully the judge doesnt do like the man at ringcraft and look him in the face and say now hold you ears back and pushed them back...... yes they may sit like that at the moment as he is teething but they arent meant to sit like that!


I have a feeling Tigerneko (I think that's her forum name, anyway, Portia) had the same problem when Her MT was young.


----------



## Chloef

had a good day at the National yesterday just took my puppy and she won minor puppy bitch from 9 entries, really pleased as it was only her second ch show


----------



## BessieDog

Chloef said:


> had a good day at the National yesterday just took my puppy and she won minor puppy bitch from 9 entries, really pleased as it was only her second ch show


Well done!


----------



## MrRustyRead

BessieDog said:


> I have a feeling Tigerneko (I think that's her forum name, anyway, Portia) had the same problem when Her MT was young.


wouldnt surprise me!


----------



## Firedog

MrRustyRead said:


> wouldnt surprise me!


Now I have the opposite problem at the moment, Starla's ears are flopping over like a Manchester's at the moment, although two weeks ago they were perfect.


----------



## Freyja

Today we have been to the National with Poppy 6th out of 6 in puppy bitch and 3rd out of 4 in graduate bitch.

Poppy's breeder won the bitch CC and was best opposite sex with her borzoi bitch in a repeat of the placings at Crufts the same dogs won both CC's and again the dog went BOB. She also got BPIB with her lovely greyhound bitch and then went on to get puppy group 4.


----------



## Spellweaver

Just catching up with all the wins - well done evryone! :thumbsup:


----------



## MrRustyRead

Firedog said:


> Now I have the opposite problem at the moment, Starla's ears are flopping over like a Manchester's at the moment, although two weeks ago they were perfect.


ha when i got him he has 1 good one and 1 bad one, then they both went good, then the good one went bad and the bad stayed good, then they both went bad as poor fella is teething.


----------



## Freyja

Poppy at the National yesterday


----------



## Meezey

Cian was 2nd in Junior dog today at the Rottweiler Club of Ireland, OH really had to work for it as we are still having issues with him pacing....

Nice in ring critique too... The placing was even better as he beat a dog in to third that has beat him everyytime they have met since baby puppy .....


----------



## vet-2-b

Freyja said:


> Poppy at the National yesterday


just wanted to say poppy is beautiful, I love her markings really stunning


----------



## Emmastace

Chloef said:


> had a good day at the National yesterday just took my puppy and she won minor puppy bitch from 9 entries, really pleased as it was only her second ch show


Fabulous - well done x


----------



## Emmastace

Had the best day at National today. Mylo was 1st in UG so I was thrilled with that but I was absolutely chuffed to bits with my very good friend. 

Her 6 month and three week old little girl was 1st in MPB......then took the Reserve BCC (yes 6 months three weeks old !!!!!!!!)......then BPIB.........then Group 4 Gundog Puppy. What an amazing day for her. A stunning girl that I have loved since the first pics I saw at 5 weeks.


----------



## BessieDog

Bit disappointed at the National. I should have had someone handling Bess for me, but she got tied up as she was showing two other breeds in other rings that went BOB etc, and dint make it across in time. So I had to handle her when I wasn't expecting to and really did not show her at my best. 

Nothing in UG, but a 5th in PG - out of 5 though. As they were smaller classes than normal she might have got good results if she was handled better.


----------



## Meezey

2nd in Junior Dog today for Cian at Newtownards International Show, still a pain in the arse trying to stop him pacing, lazy bugger.......


----------



## Emmastace

BessieDog said:


> Bit disappointed at the National. I should have had someone handling Bess for me, but she got tied up as she was showing two other breeds in other rings that went BOB etc, and dint make it across in time. So I had to handle her when I wasn't expecting to and really did not show her at my best.
> 
> Nothing in UG, but a 5th in PG - out of 5 though. As they were smaller classes than normal she might have got good results if she was handled better.


I looked out for you at National but didn't catch sight. Sorry you were let down by the handler, that is probably the most stressful way I can think of to go in the ring. At least you were braver then me and did do it though. I am OK at Opens but just can't do the Champ thing.

Chin up and look forward to next time.


----------



## BessieDog

Emmastace said:


> I looked out for you at National but didn't catch sight. Sorry you were let down by the handler, that is probably the most stressful way I can think of to go in the ring. At least you were braver then me and did do it though. I am OK at Opens but just can't do the Champ thing.
> 
> Chin up and look forward to next time.


Well she didn't let me down as such - the timings clashed and she was getting a CC with one breed and BPIB with another. . What made it worse was I took Bess out to the ringside, ready to go in, and realised the ring number was still on the bench. Sent OH back to get it, who sauntered off as if he had all the time in the world. Everyone else was in the ring by the time he came back, I was shaking so hard I almost couldn't get the card in the clip!

Bess was a very good girl, but probably tensed up to counteract my shaking! 

It just seems like a waste of time when I handle her. And money! But on the plus side we stayed over with friends and had a great weekend.


----------



## Spellweaver

We had a couple of decent results at the National today - Leon was 3rd in PG (qualifying for Crufts 2015) and Tarot was 2nd in PG (out of 2, but it's still a 2nd lol!)


----------



## Emmastace

BessieDog said:


> Well she didn't let me down as such - the timings clashed and she was getting a CC with one breed and BPIB with another. . What made it worse was I took Bess out to the ringside, ready to go in, and realised the ring number was still on the bench. Sent OH back to get it, who sauntered off as if he had all the time in the world. Everyone else was in the ring by the time he came back, I was shaking so hard I almost couldn't get the card in the clip!
> 
> Bess was a very good girl, but probably tensed up to counteract my shaking!
> 
> It just seems like a waste of time when I handle her. And money! But on the plus side we stayed over with friends and had a great weekend.


We will both get to the point where we are comfortable in the ring. PACT ?


----------



## MrRustyRead

Well today didnt go to bad, he didnt place but he seemed to enjoy it in parts. he got completely put off as it was outside and i put him up on the table and it kept wobbling and he really didnt like it, but then walked reasonably well when i got my pace right.

So in all was pretty good for a first companion show, even if i did nearly miss it as i couldnt find the place ha


----------



## BessieDog

Emmastace said:


> We will both get to the point where we are comfortable in the ring. PACT ?


PACT!

I had a couple of bad pics as the OH was in a bad position. But I've had the criticism that I kneel to stack Bess, and I don't stand. Kneeling is better for me as my back's liable to lock if I stand over her. Surely it's how the dog looks, not what the owner's doing?


----------



## Freyja

BessieDog said:


> PACT!
> 
> I had a couple of bad pics as the OH was in a bad position. But I've had the criticism that I kneel to stack Bess, and I don't stand. Kneeling is better for me as my back's liable to lock if I stand over her. Surely it's how the dog looks, not what the owner's doing?


I used to knee when I showed Zoe because of my back too. It doesn't really matter how you stand when stacking the dog as long as you are comfortable and show the dog off to its best advantage.


----------



## Emmastace

BessieDog said:


> PACT!
> 
> I had a couple of bad pics as the OH was in a bad position. But I've had the criticism that I kneel to stack Bess, and I don't stand. Kneeling is better for me as my back's liable to lock if I stand over her. Surely it's how the dog looks, not what the owner's doing?


David, the chap that handles Mylo at Champ shows for me always kneels. Well sort of, he has one knee down and the other leg with his foot flat on the floor but the effect is much the same. But he is 6ft 2 so bending to Mylo would be really uncomfortable and he would probably be leaning over him so much he would hide him anyway. 
Kneeling shouldn't be a problem with any Judge trouble is if some Judges don't like it then you need to think whether you have to play their game or not. Shouldn't be right but I can't see what you can do except go along with it.


----------



## MrRustyRead

I always thought kneeling was the done thing with gun dogs....

Forgot that i got SimplySardonic to take a picture for me


----------



## BessieDog

Emmastace said:


> David, the chap that handles Mylo at Champ shows for me always kneels. Well sort of, he has one knee down and the other leg with his foot flat on the floor but the effect is much the same. But he is 6ft 2 so bending to Mylo would be really uncomfortable and he would probably be leaning over him so much he would hide him anyway.
> Kneeling shouldn't be a problem with any Judge trouble is if some Judges don't like it then you need to think whether you have to play their game or not. Shouldn't be right but I can't see what you can do except go along with it.


I might trying standing at Bath. Bess does stand better for my handler (who isn't going to Bath), and she stands. It's possible that by me being on her level I encourage her to slouch? Worth a try, anyway, as long as my back doesn't lock - which could be embarrassing!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon

Not sure if this really counts but I'm putting it here anyway as I'm so chuffed.........

Wybie got down to the final two of his age group at match night at our ringcraft tonight :thumbup: Ok, so we only had to beat one other dog to get there but still, we did get there!!! 

He was so superbly behaved (after being such an arse during our practice run that we nearly gave it up as a bad job and went home), he's really getting idea of what is expected of him in the ring. I'm so pleased it's just ridiculous :biggrin: 

Zem is also coming along really well, especially on the table. I'm starting to feel excitement rather than dread when I think his first show is in just a few weeks :laugh:


----------



## BessieDog

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Not sure if this really counts but I'm putting it here anyway as I'm so chuffed.........
> 
> Wybie got down to the final two of his age group at match night at our ringcraft tonight :thumbup: Ok, so we only had to beat one other dog to get there but still, we did get there!!!
> 
> He was so superbly behaved (after being such an arse during our practice run that we nearly gave it up as a bad job and went home), he's really getting idea of what is expected of him in the ring. I'm so pleased it's just ridiculous :biggrin:
> 
> Zem is also coming along really well, especially on the table. I'm starting to feel excitement rather than dread when I think his first show is in just a few weeks :laugh:


That's really good! You should be proud!


----------



## Firedog

We also got through first round at match night. Four weeks ago we would have got a -5, I think we made it to a +3. First show this Sunday then Bath on Friday.


----------



## BessieDog

Firedog said:


> We also got through first round at match night. Four weeks ago we would have got a -5, I think we made it to a +3. First show this Sunday then Bath on Friday.


See, you're coming on in leaps and bounds!


----------



## Firedog

BessieDog said:


> See, you're coming on in leaps and bounds!


We might just be at normal level when the season ends.


----------



## Meezey

BessieDog said:


> I might trying standing at Bath. Bess does stand better for my handler (who isn't going to Bath), and she stands. It's possible that by me being on her level I encourage her to slouch? Worth a try, anyway, as long as my back doesn't lock - which could be embarrassing!


Do you think kneeling might obscure her top line from the judge? Was just looking through pictures I took at a show of Red Setters and everyone seems to show standing with light coloured trouser?


----------



## BessieDog

Meezey said:


> Do you think kneeling might obscure her top line from the judge? Was just looking through pictures I took at a show of Red Setters and everyone seems to show standing with light coloured trouser?


Possibly. I'll see if I can stand with her next time.


----------



## Firedog

Had our first open show today and we didn't do too well.

Waited nearly four hours to be judged then totally missed the stakes class because of it.

Had two VHC but was in two classes of five. To be honest I knew we wouldn't do well as two of the entries were from people who are very well known in the show ring so much more experienced, another one I know has been shown on a regular basis. Quite ironic to be totally beaten by the breed I sort of rejected in favour of my E.T.T.

The thing I found hardest to bear was the amount of my time that was wasted hanging around, although I did speak to some really nice people and managed to get some pictures of the Leonburger display team. 

At least on Friday at Bath we are in the ring first so should have to hang around too much if I don't want although I may have to forgo my stakes class.


----------



## BessieDog

As you go to more shows you can better estimate when to arrive. I hate hanging around, and I find Bess goes flat. 

Well done on your places. A VHC is a VHC! 

And now you've got the first show under your belt, the next will be much easier! Good luck for Bath!


----------



## Firedog

BessieDog said:


> As you go to more shows you can better estimate when to arrive. I hate hanging around, and I find Bess goes flat.
> 
> Well done on your places. A VHC is a VHC!
> 
> And now you've got the first show under your belt, the next will be much easier! Good luck for Bath!


Life wouldn't have been quite so bad if I hadn't had new shoes on and nowhere to sit. Guess who's buying a fold up chair tomorrow.

Also I think I have developed a hernia over the last couple of days and it has been rubbing my trousers and is becoming really painful, off to the doctors tomorrow.

The trouble is you have no idea what order they are judging in until you get a pass and we didn't get one for that show and I arrived early because I was worried about parking. Won't make the same mistake next month.


----------



## BlueBeagle

Did our first Open show today and Boe was a star until the end! He showed beautifully and the judge was very taken with him but in the final line up he refused to stand and sat so we came 2nd (out of 2:lol. DD decided she would show him after weeks of stressing and saying she wouldn't and did a brilliant job  So proud of her!

We arrived early as instructed and as we entered the poor steward had no idea where the imports were so went to find out. Turns out the Imports are shown right at the end of the day before BIS. So rather than hang around all day we went back home for a few hours. Best piece of advice for me is to check before we set off when the Imports are on and not go too early.


----------



## Kicksforkills

well done for your first open shows. Yes, you do need a chair


----------



## kiara

Wickford basildon and district yesterday and got a reserve in open dog . My bitches sire got BIS. x


----------



## BessieDog

Firedog said:


> Life wouldn't have been quite so bad if I hadn't had new shoes on and nowhere to sit. Guess who's buying a fold up chair tomorrow.
> 
> Also I think I have developed a hernia over the last couple of days and it has been rubbing my trousers and is becoming really painful, off to the doctors tomorrow.
> 
> The trouble is you have no idea what order they are judging in until you get a pass and we didn't get one for that show and I arrived early because I was worried about parking. Won't make the same mistake next month.


There's usually an order of judging in the schedule for open shows. Or it's published on the society's website a day or so before the show. It's unusual not to find one somewhere. 

Hope the doctor can help with the hernia.


----------



## Firedog

BessieDog said:


> There's usually an order of judging in the schedule for open shows. Or it's published on the society's website a day or so before the show. It's unusual not to find one somewhere.
> 
> Hope the doctor can help with the hernia.


I hope so because the lump that is hanging out of me now is the size of a new born baby's head and it feels as if it is spreading If they tell me I have to go to hospital tomorrow I can kiss goodbye to Bath and SC but I can't leave it, it really hurts.

I will look on the website next time, thank you.


----------



## Kicksforkills

kiara said:


> Wickford basildon and district yesterday and got a reserve in open dog . My bitches sire got BIS. x


Congratulations to them 

Get better soon Firedog x


----------



## MrRustyRead

Well today i have just entered Jax for East of England!!!


----------



## Emmastace

MrRustyRead said:


> Well today i have just entered Jax for East of England!!!


Good luck x

I would like to do that one but just too far for me with an unknown Judge. I have made myself a rule that I will give it a go at any Champ show within 2 hours drive as long as the Judge won't hate my dog.....within 3 hours if there is a good chance and anything further away is out of the question unless I am chasing something in particular and the judge is a dead cert for liking my type of dog.

If I didn't make my rules I would bankrupt myself


----------



## MrRustyRead

Emmastace said:


> Good luck x
> 
> I would like to do that one but just too far for me with an unknown Judge. I have made myself a rule that I will give it a go at any Champ show within 2 hours drive as long as the Judge won't hate my dog.....within 3 hours if there is a good chance and anything further away is out of the question unless I am chasing something in particular and the judge is a dead cert for liking my type of dog.
> 
> If I didn't make my rules I would bankrupt myself


yer east of england is as far as id go for a show unless its crufts, lka or national terrier


----------



## Dober

Had a good weekend in Scotland this last weekend  Aspen was 2nd in JB and 1st in YB at SKC and then won both her classes at a breed club show the day after. Really strong competition! The judge said she loved her and was very close for RBB but would have liked just a little bit more of her (I've let her get a bit skinny-need to get her back in condition!) had a great time


----------



## Emmastace

Dober said:


> Had a good weekend in Scotland this last weekend  Aspen was 2nd in JB and 1st in YB at SKC and then won both her classes at a breed club show the day after. Really strong competition! The judge said she loved her and was very close for RBB but would have liked just a little bit more of her (I've let her get a bit skinny-need to get her back in condition!) had a great time


Fantastic xxx


----------



## Firedog

Unfortunately I didn't get to Bath. The hernia wasn't a hernia but a nasty skin infection/ abscess. I have been quite poorly this week and was admitted to hospital on Tuesday and had to have surgery and only came home this afternoon.

For what ever reason ,I wasn't meant to be at Bath, hopefully next year. Hopefully I will get to SC next weekend.


----------



## Emmastace

Firedog said:


> Unfortunately I didn't get to Bath. The hernia wasn't a hernia but a nasty skin infection/ abscess. I have been quite poorly this week and was admitted to hospital on Tuesday and had to have surgery and only came home this afternoon.
> 
> For what ever reason ,I wasn't meant to be at Bath, hopefully next year. Hopefully I will get to SC next weekend.


Awww bless your heart. Here's hoping for a quick recovery and that you get to Newbury. xxxx


----------



## Firedog

Thank you Emmastace and really well done on your win.

I am hoping to go Saturday and taking my friend with me, she hasn't entered but wants to watch the whippets being judged, bless her heart she offered to drive me instead, it will be better for my wound.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Dober said:


> Had a good weekend in Scotland this last weekend  Aspen was 2nd in JB and 1st in YB at SKC and then won both her classes at a breed club show the day after. Really strong competition! The judge said she loved her and was very close for RBB but would have liked just a little bit more of her (I've let her get a bit skinny-need to get her back in condition!) had a great time


Fatten her up!

Well done 

Been thinking wether to enter East Of England or not. Is it a nice show?


----------



## Kicksforkills

Firedog said:


> Thank you Emmastace and really well done on your win.
> 
> I am hoping to go Saturday and taking my friend with me, she hasn't entered but wants to watch the whippets being judged, bless her heart she offered to drive me instead, it will be better for my wound.


Make sure to stop by the Papillons and say hello to us!


----------



## Freyja

We've been to Congleton limit show today it was OH and Peter's first ever show and we didn't do too badly. The nerves showed on OH at the start but the confidence grew as they went into other classes. So we got

Peter 3rd minor puppy, 2nd whippet open and 1st av novice.

Poppy 2nd puppy bitch, 3rd whippet open yes Peter beat her and 1st av maiden.

We spoke to the judge afterwards and he said Peter was a nice dog and should do well on the other hand Poppy is too big and doesn't have the best of hind movements. but he said we should have fun with her as she is a nice shape and type and some judges would like her just pick the judges carefully.

Roll on Blackpool. I have been told I will be getting a surprise there but no one will tell me what


----------



## Kicksforkills

Freyja said:


> We've been to Congleton limit show today it was OH and Peter's first ever show and we didn't do too badly. The nerves showed on OH at the start but the confidence grew as they went into other classes. So we got
> 
> Peter 3rd minor puppy, 2nd whippet open and 1st av novice.
> 
> Poppy 2nd puppy bitch, 3rd whippet open yes Peter beat her and 1st av maiden.
> 
> We spoke to the judge afterwards and he said Peter was a nice dog and should do well on the other hand Poppy is too big and doesn't have the best of hind movements. but he said we should have fun with her as she is a nice shape and type and some judges would like her just pick the judges carefully.
> 
> Roll on Blackpool. I have been told I will be getting a surprise there but no one will tell me what


Well done!


----------



## Firedog

Kicksforkills said:


> Make sure to stop by the Papillons and say hello to us!


I sure will if you let me know which special Papillon I am looking for.

Anybody else need to use a magnifine glass to read the ring schedule?

I'm in ring 9 shortly after Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier and Norwich Terrier, I will be the one that is totally out of sync.


----------



## Chloef

We had a good day at Bath on Friday, my puppy was 2nd out of 12 in minor puppy bitch and 1st out 4 in Puppy bitch



Kicksforkills said:


> Been thinking wether to enter East Of England or not. Is it a nice show?


Yes.... enter!


----------



## Dober

Another good one for us too at Bath today, Aspen 2nd in JB (out of 6, just said they could change places another day) and 1st in GB (out of 7) so happy with that. 

AND happy I managed to get my little car out of the carpark with all the mud! Bath is such a beautiful venue, once you're inside


----------



## Freyja

Not my dog but I've just seen on higham that our breeders borzio bitch has won the bitch CC and gone BOB. 

She has been to 3 shows now and has won the CC each time but has twice been beaten for BOB by the same dog. She has done crufts the national and Bath today taking the CC every time this time with BOB.


----------



## BessieDog

Our triumph at Bath was getting out of the car park without needing the tractor!! 

Otherwise unplaced, but Bess was an angel. Long, cold, wet day on Saturday. But she didn't play up at all.


----------



## Kicksforkills

BessieDog said:


> Our triumph at Bath was getting out of the car park without needing the tractor!!
> 
> Otherwise unplaced, but Bess was an angel. Long, cold, wet day on Saturday. But she didn't play up at all.


Well done!


----------



## Kicksforkills

On Wednesday, at Guildford, we had a very good day.

We beat a dog we didn't think we'd beat for at least another year, so won 1st of 2 in PG. Then our first RBOB! To top it off, we won fourth of about 20 in the RBOB class


----------



## Firedog

Kicksforkills said:


> On Wednesday, at Guildford, we had a very good day.
> 
> We beat a dog we didn't think we'd beat for at least another year, so won 1st of 2 in PG. Then our first RBOB! To top it off, we won fourth of about 20 in the RBOB class


Well done.

Is your forum name your dog's pedigree name?


----------



## Kicksforkills

Firedog said:


> Well done.
> 
> Is your forum name your dog's pedigree name?


Thank you and no, it isn't, good thinking though.

Dexter is Altaya Foreign Affair;

Papillon Net Archives (UK): Altaya Foreign Affair


----------



## Firedog

Kicksforkills said:


> Thank you and no, it isn't, good thinking though.
> 
> Dexter is Altaya Foreign Affair;
> 
> Papillon Net Archives (UK): Altaya Foreign Affair


Right if I get five minutes I will come to find you and Dexter.


----------



## Emmastace

Kicksforkills said:


> On Wednesday, at Guildford, we had a very good day.
> 
> We beat a dog we didn't think we'd beat for at least another year, so won 1st of 2 in PG. Then our first RBOB! To top it off, we won fourth of about 20 in the RBOB class


Fab work xxx


----------



## Emmastace

Well what can I say.......bit of a mixed day really. Trip up was easy and arrived exactly when I wanted to......trip home was a complete nightmare. I missed the A303 turning off the A34 and ended up on the M3 and turning round at Winchester. I then hit all the Friday afternoon traffic at Stonehenge. A 2 hour journey took 4 1/2 !!!!!!!!

I had to leave straight after little man finished because my son started rowing with my Mum and it was shameful. Never again will I let family come to support.

The small brown boy came first in his class but even that was a let down. There were only three entries and two of them had been in a large Junior class and didn't come back in the ring so he stood alone. 

It felt a bit like I should have phoned his attendance in and saved the petrol 

Still....all will be better at the next one........


----------



## BessieDog

Emmastace said:


> Well what can I say.......bit of a mixed day really. Trip up was easy and arrived exactly when I wanted to......trip home was a complete nightmare. I missed the A303 turning off the A34 and ended up on the M3 and turning round at Winchester. I then hit all the Friday afternoon traffic at Stonehenge. A 2 hour journey took 4 1/2 !!!!!!!!
> 
> I had to leave straight after little man finished because my son started rowing with my Mum and it was shameful. Never again will I let family come to support.
> 
> The small brown boy came first in his class but even that was a let down. There were only three entries and two of them had been in a large Junior class and didn't come back in the ring so he stood alone.
> 
> It felt a bit like I should have phoned his attendance in and saved the petrol
> 
> Still....all will be better at the next one........


At least he came first!!

I had nightmare journeys both two and from! 3 1/2 hours to get there and 4 hours home! Bess was an angel (I was on my own for the first time) but wasn't placed. Although the judge gave her a good look. When he waved the placings the chap who got VHC thought he'd put me fourth, and the person he placed 3rd had walked out the ring! I did hover, but then his eyes fell on someone else who'd left the ring and he decided that she must be fourth! All a bit of a muddle!  he was also the slowest judge I've come across!!


----------



## Spellweaver

Freyja said:


> We've been to Congleton limit show today it was OH and Peter's first ever show and we didn't do too badly. The nerves showed on OH at the start but the confidence grew as they went into other classes. So we got
> 
> Peter 3rd minor puppy, 2nd whippet open and 1st av novice.
> 
> Poppy 2nd puppy bitch, 3rd whippet open yes Peter beat her and 1st av maiden.
> 
> We spoke to the judge afterwards and he said Peter was a nice dog and should do well on the other hand Poppy is too big and doesn't have the best of hind movements. but he said we should have fun with her as she is a nice shape and type and some judges would like her just pick the judges carefully.
> 
> Roll on Blackpool. I have been told I will be getting a surprise there but no one will tell me what





Chloef said:


> We had a good day at Bath on Friday, my puppy was 2nd out of 12 in minor puppy bitch and 1st out 4 in Puppy bitch
> 
> Yes.... enter!





Dober said:


> Another good one for us too at Bath today, Aspen 2nd in JB (out of 6, just said they could change places another day) and 1st in GB (out of 7) so happy with that.
> 
> AND happy I managed to get my little car out of the carpark with all the mud! Bath is such a beautiful venue, once you're inside





Kicksforkills said:


> On Wednesday, at Guildford, we had a very good day.
> 
> We beat a dog we didn't think we'd beat for at least another year, so won 1st of 2 in PG. Then our first RBOB! To top it off, we won fourth of about 20 in the RBOB class


Just catching up - well done everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## Freyja

BessieDog said:


> At least he came first!!
> 
> I had nightmare journeys both two and from! 3 1/2 hours to get there and 4 hours home! Bess was an angel (I was on my own for the first time) but wasn't placed. Although the judge gave her a good look. When he waved the placings the chap who got VHC thought he'd put me fourth, and the person he placed 3rd had walked out the ring! I did hover, but then his eyes fell on someone else who'd left the ring and he decided that she must be fourth! All a bit of a muddle!  he was also the slowest judge I've come across!!


Isn't Bessie's show name Tickled Pink? if it is according to Fossedata you were 3rd I've just come on to congratulate you. It must be an error on Fossedata again they are always getting whippet results wrong.


----------



## Firedog

First champ show today and we did well. We got 2nd in PB and 3rd in JB and qualified for Crufts. Also saw Kicksforkills and Dexter and Babycham and Percy.


----------



## babycham2002

Firedog said:


> First champ show today and we did well. We got 2nd in PB and 3rd in JB and qualified for Crufts. Also saw Kicksforkills and Dexter and Babycham and Percy.


Well done  lo ely to meet you. Wheres the piccy lol


----------



## Kicksforkills

Firedog said:


> First champ show today and we did well. We got 2nd in PB and 3rd in JB and qualified for Crufts. Also saw Kicksforkills and Dexter and Babycham and Percy.


Congratulations! I loved meeting you and your little girl she is so sweet! Didn't stand still long enough for Dexter to sniff her bum lol

I did manage to get one picture;

http://i.imgur.com/TaOQ9xW.jpg

;D

We got fourth out of six in Yearling against strong competition. Got to buy my qualification rosette too


----------



## Emmastace

Well done everyone xxx


----------



## Firedog

babycham2002 said:


> Well done  lo ely to meet you. Wheres the piccy lol


Have only just come in and haven't had a chance to upload but will try soon.

I had no idea these shows would be so painful, my feet are still burning and my back is totally racked up. I will be sleeping well tonight.


----------



## Firedog

Hopefully my computer will be kind to me and let me put these pictures up.

























First picture Dexter and Starla and the other two Starla and Percy.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Lovely pictures


----------



## Freyja

Yesterday we went to Crewe and district open show. What a daywe had nothing for Poppy but my husband and Peter went BPIB and then I handled him to get hound puppy group 3 the Freyja was 2nd in veteran. 

A big thank you to both judges and also to the young girl who was working with her grandad on a stall who came and helped us to get the dogs out when some kids set off the fire alarm and we had to evacuate the building. Without a thought for her own safety as at the time we didn't know what was happening she came to us and asked if we needed any help to get the dogs out . She took Freyja while Robert and I got Poppy and Peter out of the cage and onto leads and out. So I know she will probably never read this but thanktou sweet heart for your help.


----------



## Chloef

well done everyone some good results over the weekend

we had a good day at Southern Counties on Saturday, my home bred boy placed 2nd in Open dog out of 8 and gained his stud book number and my puppy was Reserve out of 9 in Minor Puppy and 2nd in Puppy out of 6... couldn't get her to pick her nose up off the ground in the first class which was a shame


----------



## Kicksforkills

Very well done both of you! X


----------



## Firedog

Chloef said:


> well done everyone some good results over the weekend
> 
> we had a good day at Southern Counties on Saturday, my home bred boy placed 2nd in Open dog out of 8 and gained his stud book number and my puppy was Reserve out of 9 in Minor Puppy and 2nd in Puppy out of 6... couldn't get her to pick her nose up off the ground in the first class which was a shame


If I had known you were there I would have come and said hello.


----------



## Bijou

Had a nice day at Southern Counties on Sunday, good weather, good company and some lovely dogs. Only took Kruse who won puppy dog ( was the only one entered though ) . However when I got home the day went downhill rapidly. My other dogs were in their kennels which I always lock .....but could I find the keys to let them out ? ....nope ! ...I searched everywhere and phoned my hubby who was in Germany to see if he'd taken them with him by mistake, but he had'nt . I tried breaking the locks but they refused to budge. My poor dogs were desperate for their tea and could'nt understand why mum was'nt letting them out . Eventually I called a friend who sent her hubby out with bolt cutters and we eventually got the dogs out ....they finally had their tea at 9.30 and got to spend the rest of the evening snoozing on the sofa while I polished off the largest glass of wine !. It really worried me though and I don't think I'll be locking the kennels from now on


----------



## Emmastace

Bijou said:


> Had a nice day at Southern Counties on Sunday, good weather, good company and some lovely dogs. Only took Kruse who won puppy dog ( was the only one entered though ) . However when I got home the day went downhill rapidly. My other dogs were in their kennels which I always lock .....but could I find the keys to let them out ? ....nope ! ...I searched everywhere and phoned my hubby who was in Germany to see if he'd taken them with him by mistake, but he had'nt . I tried breaking the locks but they refused to budge. My poor dogs were desperate for their tea and could'nt understand why mum was'nt letting them out . Eventually I called a friend who sent her hubby out with bolt cutters and we eventually got the dogs out ....they finally had their tea at 9.30 and got to spend the rest of the evening snoozing on the sofa while I polished off the largest glass of wine !. It really worried me though and I don't think I'll be locking the kennels from now on


Nightmare ! I would have been in pieces if I couldn't get my dogs out. You deserved that glass of wine. You weren't the only one to have a bad day going to SoCos. Everyone I have spoken to did fine at the show but getting there or coming home involved some kind of drama. Must have been something in the air xxx


----------



## Spellweaver

Some good results on here from last weekend - well done everyone! :thumbsup:

We had a good day at Three Counties today - as it was a weekday show there was only me and Emma (my niece) so we only took Tarot and Gracee.

Tarot won Post Grad, and then went on to win Best Dog and Best Opposite Sex. (His litter brother came second to him in Post Grad and took Reserve Best Dog)

And Gracee came 5th in Limit Bitch


----------



## Emmastace

Fabulous work everyone xxxxx


----------



## Bijou

Went to Three Counties as well, only took the Groens as Tervs had no tickets and were being judged in a different ring which always makes things difficult. 

Made the mistake of entering Hawk despite him being completely out of coat and so he got 3rd out if 3 ( won't make that mistake again ) but had a fab result with our latest pup 'Kruse' who went Best Puppy and won the Res Dog CC :cornut:


----------



## Emmastace

Bijou said:


> Went to Three Counties as well, only took the Groens as Tervs had no tickets and were being judged in a different ring which always makes things difficult.
> 
> Made the mistake of entering Hawk despite him being completely out of coat and so he got 3rd out if 3 ( won't make that mistake again ) but had a fab result with our latest pup 'Kruse' who went Best Puppy and won the Res Dog CC :cornut:


Really well done. I love it when one of the top awards goes to a pup, it shows he is special and also that the Judge will go with what's right and not what's expected xxx


----------



## ballybee

Well Dan had his first show today, there was supposed to be 2 spinones including us but the others didn't appear. Dan did very well, stood perfectly, wasn't overly keen on getting teeth checked but coped. Didn't move well as the ring was small but got a few good strides in. Was awarded 1st and BOB. He failed miserably in group, wouldn't settle and again didn't move well. Got nothing which I guessed would happen. Had someone give me a lot of advice(mixed really as she doesn't show spinones) and generally had a great day, met loads of dogs and people and Dan behaved very well


----------



## Spellweaver

ballybee said:


> Well Dan had his first show today, there was supposed to be 2 spinones including us but the others didn't appear. Dan did very well, stood perfectly, wasn't overly keen on getting teeth checked but coped. Didn't move well as the ring was small but got a few good strides in. Was awarded 1st and BOB. He failed miserably in group, wouldn't settle and again didn't move well. Got nothing which I guessed would happen. Had someone give me a lot of advice(mixed really as she doesn't show spinones) and generally had a great day, met loads of dogs and people and Dan behaved very well


Well done you and Dan! :thumbsup:


----------



## Emmastace

Well done you and Dan x


----------



## BessieDog

ballybee said:


> Well Dan had his first show today, there was supposed to be 2 spinones including us but the others didn't appear. Dan did very well, stood perfectly, wasn't overly keen on getting teeth checked but coped. Didn't move well as the ring was small but got a few good strides in. Was awarded 1st and BOB. He failed miserably in group, wouldn't settle and again didn't move well. Got nothing which I guessed would happen. Had someone give me a lot of advice(mixed really as she doesn't show spinones) and generally had a great day, met loads of dogs and people and Dan behaved very well


Well done to you and Dan! At least you've got the first one under you're belt, and had some experience.


----------



## ballybee

Thanks everyone, it was a really good day, I think if Dan had behaved better and moved properly he might have placed in group as the judge kept looking at us but sadly wasn't to be. Need to practice his moving as his stand is pretty solid, I also need to find a more irresistible treat as the sausages I had weren't quite good enough.

One query I do have, the person who decided to advise me told OH I gave Dan too many treats while in the ring, he got 2 for the entirety of the time we were showing(class and group). I feel like he needs rewarded for doing a good job but apparently I should only give him the treat when the class is over?? Is this true or can I do what I feel works best for my dog?


----------



## Firedog

Well done.


----------



## babycham2002

ballybee said:


> Thanks everyone, it was a really good day, I think if Dan had behaved better and moved properly he might have placed in group as the judge kept looking at us but sadly wasn't to be. Need to practice his moving as his stand is pretty solid, I also need to find a more irresistible treat as the sausages I had weren't quite good enough.
> 
> One query I do have, the person who decided to advise me told OH I gave Dan too many treats while in the ring, he got 2 for the entirety of the time we were showing(class and group). I feel like he needs rewarded for doing a good job but apparently I should only give him the treat when the class is over?? Is this true or can I do what I feel works best for my dog?


Do whatever you feel is best for your dog  I give Percy several whilst in the ring
It has to be fun and rewarding for them

Sounds like they are getting muxed up with obedience where that is the rule!

Well done on your placings by the way. He is a gorgeous boy and I imagine big things for him  x


----------



## ballybee

I thought he did ok with the 2 but I'd have been ok with giving him more!

I need to stop him pacing, he was really bad in the ring yet when we went outside he moved perfectly!!! Little barsteward!!!!


----------



## babycham2002

ballybee said:


> I thought he did ok with the 2 but I'd have been ok with giving him more!
> 
> I need to stop him pacing, he was really bad in the ring yet when we went outside he moved perfectly!!! Little barsteward!!!!


was it quite small ?


----------



## Freyja

We've only been to a companion show today and to be honest didn't do too well. Nothing for Peter in puppy but 5th for Poppy in sporting. 

We then did the fun classes Peter was 5th in the any puppy class then a couple of 5thw in waggy tail and handled by a lady and 3rd for Peter in handled by a man.

But having said that we went for 1 purpose and that was to get Peter out and about and on the table with different people going over him. He stood on the table and never flinched when the judge touched him so we did achieve what we set out to achieve so it was a good day really


----------



## ballybee

I would say so, I didn't feel like there was enough room for me to stretch out let alone him! In fact I think a few of the larger gundogs had issues moving!


----------



## Pezant

ballybee said:


> I would say so, I didn't feel like there was enough room for me to stretch out let alone him! In fact I think a few of the larger gundogs had issues moving!


I find that so often in Open classes, where the rings just don't give larger dogs enough room to stretch out and move well. You take two steps, then hit the corner! It's especially annoying when Labs and Goldies get a massive ring to hold all their entries. Nothing against Lab and Goldie owners of course, I just want a big ring too!


----------



## Freyja

Pezant said:


> I find that so often in Open classes, where the rings just don't give larger dogs enough room to stretch out and move well. You take two steps, then hit the corner! It's especially annoying when Labs and Goldies get a massive ring to hold all their entries. Nothing against Lab and Goldie owners of course, I just want a big ring too!


At a recent open show the toy breeds had such a small ring that even the chihuahuas struggled and the italian greyhounds and chinese cresteds really struggled


----------



## Pezant

Freyja said:


> At a recent open show the toy breeds had such a small ring that even the chihuahuas struggled and the italian greyhounds and chinese cresteds really struggled


Good lord, how can you design a show to have a ring so small that _chihauhuas_ have problems moving? It really does amaze me sometimes.


----------



## Firedog

Got BOB and Best puppy today but wasn't placed in the group. A bit of a hollow victory for us today as we were the only ones in our breed that turned up, would rather had some competition.


----------



## Emmastace

Firedog said:


> Got BOB and Best puppy today but wasn't placed in the group. A bit of a hollow victory for us today as we were the only ones in our breed that turned up, would rather had some competition.


Well you still must have deserved the BOB and BP so well done.

I know exactly what you mean though, that happened to Mylo at SoCos and it is a real letdown. Onwards and upwards xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Freyja

Firedog said:


> Got BOB and Best puppy today but wasn't placed in the group. A bit of a hollow victory for us today as we were the only ones in our breed that turned up, would rather had some competition.


Don't forget the judge could have with held if he/she thought you weren't good enough.

We've had a fantastic day today at Northwich and District open show. Peter 1st whippet puppy, BPIB and the hound puppy group 1 although we didn't go any further we are so proud of our little boy.

Poppy was 5th in whippet junior and 3rd in av post grad and Freyja was 3rd in hound veteran.


----------



## Emmastace

Freyja said:


> Don't forget the judge could have with held if he/she thought you weren't good enough.
> 
> We've had a fantastic day today at Northwich and District open show. Peter 1st whippet puppy, BPIB and the hound puppy group 1 although we didn't go any further we are so proud of our little boy.
> 
> Poppy was 5th in whippet junior and 3rd in av post grad and Freyja was 3rd in hound veteran.


Fab-u-losa x


----------



## vet-2-b

Freyja said:


> Don't forget the judge could have with held if he/she thought you weren't good enough.
> 
> We've had a fantastic day today at Northwich and District open show. Peter 1st whippet puppy, BPIB and the hound puppy group 1 although we didn't go any further we are so proud of our little boy.
> 
> Poppy was 5th in whippet junior and 3rd in av post grad and Freyja was 3rd in hound veteran.


brilliant well done you, your OH, poppy and Peter :thumbup:

got 2nd out of 2 at newmarket open show...not great but she behaved so well especially on the table didn't wobble or even lean away from the judge when he went over her so on that front I was so proud!! Windsor next, would love her puppy career to end on a high but its going to be hard as competition is hard but would love to add a first to my ribbon board haha


----------



## MrRustyRead

vet-2-b said:


> brilliant well done you, your OH, poppy and Peter :thumbup:
> 
> got 2nd out of 2 at newmarket open show...not great but she behaved so well especially on the table didn't wobble or even lean away from the judge when he went over her so on that front I was so proud!! Windsor next, would love her puppy career to end on a high but its going to be hard as competition is hard but would love to add a first to my ribbon board haha


i have to lean against the table as jax can make the most stable table wobble ha. who was she against?


----------



## vet-2-b

MrRustyRead said:


> i have to lean against the table as jax can make the most stable table wobble ha. who was she against?


Haha Incas the same although she is getting a lot better 

She was against carol wichets puppy bitch


----------



## Chloef

Well done everyone...we were at Newmarket open show on Sunday Gem my puppy was 2nd out of 3 in Puppy and my boy Ollie won Open out of 5 and was Best of Breed didn't get anything in the group though


----------



## vet-2-b

Chloef said:


> Well done everyone...we were at Newmarket open show on Sunday Gem my puppy was 2nd out of 3 in Puppy and my boy Ollie won Open out of 5 and was Best of Breed didn't get anything in the group though


well done!! it was a nice show wasn't it, hope the weather was okay for you, as it threatened to rain all day for us but glad it didn't as it was lovely to be outside :thumbup:


----------



## Chloef

vet-2-b said:


> well done!! it was a nice show wasn't it, hope the weather was okay for you, as it threatened to rain all day for us but glad it didn't as it was lovely to be outside :thumbup:


It was a lovely show, pretty much the same weather wise on the Sunday, nice to be outside though


----------



## vet-2-b

Chloef said:


> It was a lovely show, pretty much the same weather wise on the Sunday, nice to be outside though


It really was nice to be outside lots of space unlike most indoor shows


----------



## Freyja

vet-2-b said:


> brilliant well done you, your OH, poppy and Peter :thumbup:
> 
> got 2nd out of 2 at newmarket open show...not great but she behaved so well especially on the table didn't wobble or even lean away from the judge when he went over her so on that front I was so proud!! Windsor next, would love her puppy career to end on a high but its going to be hard as competition is hard :thumbsup:
> 
> I didn't put on that I actually showed Peter this time as OH had fell out of the lift at work (don't ask how) and twisted his ankle and as he could hardly walk I had the honour of handling Peter.
> 
> Well doen to everyone else who was showing last weekend,:thumbsup:


----------



## Firedog

Yesterday we had a open show, Starla won BOB and Best Puppy, unfortunately yet again we had no competition. I suppose I shouldn't moan as we have Windsor on Thursday and we will probably get trounced.

It was all going so well but the day went down hill. The chair I bought to use at shows I have only used it twice and sat in it and it broke, I know time to lose weight. Then as I couldn't sit on the chair I decided to hang my jacket off it and a Golden Retriever peed up it and on top of that I ended up missing the group.

Wasn't too bothered about the group as usually something fluffy wins but I was beyond devastated when it turned out a Min Pin won which meant my girl would have been in with a chance. Spent most of last night awake angry at my own stupidity.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done all! X










On Sunday at Whitsable open show, we won Post Graduate out of 3 present, the others a year and a year and a half older.

No RBOB was declared in our ring as they didn't have rosettes for it.

Then we went into AV Not Bred By Exhibitor, 18 entered, 9 present. We came third!


----------



## Spellweaver

Just catching up - well done, eveyone!

We were at a very hot Debyshire County Show on Sunday - Gracee won Open and took Reserve BOB, Leon came 3rd in Post Grad, and Tarot came 2nd in Open and took Reserve Best Dog.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Spellweaver said:


> Just catching up - well done, eveyone!
> 
> We were at a very hot Debyshire County Show on Sunday - Gracee won Open and took Reserve BOB, Leon came 3rd in Post Grad, and Tarot came 2nd in Open and took Reserve Best Dog.


Well done! X


----------



## MrRustyRead

N&N Premier Show, 2nd out of 2 in AVNSC Terrier Pup and AV Terrier Pup. Over the moon as he walked perfectly and stood perfectly on the floor and table


----------



## Kicksforkills

MrRustyRead said:


> N&N Premier Show, 2nd out of 2 in AVNSC Terrier Pup and AV Terrier Pup. Over the moon as he walked perfectly and stood perfectly on the floor and table


Well done Jaxon


----------



## Firedog

We did Windsor yesterday and it was a very long day. We didn't get in the ring until gone 2pm. We got a reserve.

A few people had a look at my little girl and I have been told I have a cracking little bitch, she is nice now and can only get better and that I will do well with her.

I am a little annoyed, I have spent ages trying to get her to stand properly and was told yesterday that I was doing it all wrong. I don't understand why nobody has noticed before now especially as we are regulars at ring craft.

I had a beautiful green damsel fly land on me while I was in the ring, it sat on my jacket like a brooch, it matched the colour of the rosette we took home, just as well I'm not scared of bugs or all hell could have been let loose.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Firedog said:


> We did Windsor yesterday and it was a very long day. We didn't get in the ring until gone 2pm. We got a reserve.
> 
> A few people had a look at my little girl and I have been told I have a cracking little bitch, she is nice now and can only get better and that I will do well with her.
> 
> I am a little annoyed, I have spent ages trying to get her to stand properly and was told yesterday that I was doing it all wrong. I don't understand why nobody has noticed before now especially as we are regulars at ring craft.
> 
> I had a beautiful green damsel fly land on me while I was in the ring, it sat on my jacket like a brooch, it matched the colour of the rosette we took home, just as well I'm not scared of bugs or all hell could have been let loose.


Well done she is lovely


----------



## Firedog

Kicksforkills said:


> Well done she is lovely


Thank you....I think she is but I am bias.


----------



## BessieDog

Firedog said:


> We did Windsor yesterday and it was a very long day. We didn't get in the ring until gone 2pm. We got a reserve.
> 
> A few people had a look at my little girl and I have been told I have a cracking little bitch, she is nice now and can only get better and that I will do well with her.
> 
> I am a little annoyed, I have spent ages trying to get her to stand properly and was told yesterday that I was doing it all wrong. I don't understand why nobody has noticed before now especially as we are regulars at ring craft.
> 
> I had a beautiful green damsel fly land on me while I was in the ring, it sat on my jacket like a brooch, it matched the colour of the rosette we took home, just as well I'm not scared of bugs or all hell could have been let loose.


The problem with ringcraft is that they don't know how all the breeds should be properly presented - only in general. I had the same thing when I started showing, and I learnt more from people at shows. Ringcraft helps you practice, gives you pointers for how to get them to stand still, is great for tips on moving, but no substitute for advice for experienced exhibitors in the breed.

Sounds like you got some lovely comments, and well done on your place!


----------



## swarthy

Well done everyone on your fab results



Meezey said:


> Cian was 2nd in Junior dog today at the Rottweiler Club of Ireland, OH really had to work for it as we are still having issues with him pacing....
> 
> Nice in ring critique too... The placing was even better as he beat a dog in to third that has beat him everyytime they have met since baby puppy .....


Well done - those sorts of results always feel just that "extra bit special"

Only just caught up with this thread - but my eldest boy got his stud book number at the start of last month - very adeptly handled in Limit dog (for the first time) by my friend who thought it was a straight Crufts qualifying class lol - she couldn't understand why I was doing as much of a jig as my disability and scooter permitted (possibly a good thing as she might have been more nervous - he beat some seriously nice and successful dogs to get it )

It was a great end to a rough week after my youngest boy decided that he, mum and scooter needed to part company - cue me blue-lighted to hospital - not one of my finer days - but a lovely finish to the week  although he's qualified a number of times - it is very nice not to have to worry about qualifying him each year - it's just what we do next now - some nice ideas being mulled around


----------



## Emmastace

Fantastic news on the Stud Book number Swarthy, you must be very proud.
Hopefully you have recovered from your 'mishap' too x


----------



## dexter

well done Swarthy , nice to see you back again and on the mend hopefully. x


----------



## Pezant

We were in a stiff class of 13 today at Windsor and unfortunately didnt get placed. I did think the judge kept looking at us but hey, that's just the way things go. It's such a steep jump from Yearling into Postgrad too, and that was our first PG class. Henry behaved beautifully though, and I definitely thought he should have won.  

An extra fun bonus was that we walked up into Windsor afterwards and Henry got the most ridiculous amount of attention! People were taking his photo, a group of Japanese tourists were posing with him, a couple of Americans filmed him - talk about rock star dog! He was a consummate professional though, of course.


----------



## BessieDog

Pezant said:


> We were in a stiff class of 13 today at Windsor and unfortunately didnt get placed. I did think the judge kept looking at us but hey, that's just the way things go. It's such a steep jump from Yearling into Postgrad too, and that was our first PG class. Henry behaved beautifully though, and I definitely thought he should have won.
> 
> An extra fun bonus was that we walked up into Windsor afterwards and Henry got the most ridiculous amount of attention! People were taking his photo, a group of Japanese tourists were posing with him, a couple of Americans filmed him - talk about rock star dog! He was a consummate professional though, of course.


I saw he hadn't got anything, but considering the size of the class, and that it was PG, I wasn't surprised. It's hard for a two year old to go up against adults, and of course, the judge must have been blind!

Good for you to feel you were actually being considered! It makes a huge difference, doesn't it? At my last show I was happy as the judge spent time looking at us, and didn't even glance at another couple. We weren't placed, but at least I felt we weren't completely dismissed either.


----------



## Pezant

BessieDog said:


> I saw he hadn't got anything, but considering the size of the class, and that it was PG, I wasn't surprised. It's hard for a two year old to go up against adults, and of course, the judge must have been blind!
> 
> Good for you to feel you were actually being considered! It makes a huge difference, doesn't it? At my last show I was happy as the judge spent time looking at us, and didn't even glance at another couple. We weren't placed, but at least I felt we weren't completely dismissed either.


It really does make such a difference! You're right, it's nice to think we were partly in the running, even against such a tough class. Dad filmed us being judged as well, and when I watched it back this evening I was actually really pleased with how I handled him and how he looked. We'll get there some day!


----------



## BessieDog

Pezant said:


> It really does make such a difference! You're right, it's nice to think we were partly in the running, even against such a tough class. Dad filmed us being judged as well, and when I watched it back this evening I was actually really pleased with how I handled him and how he looked. We'll get there some day!


Hope he took some stills as well! 

You will! He's a lovely dog!


----------



## Pezant

BessieDog said:


> Hope he took some stills as well!


He did, but they're at a slightly odd angle! I'll send over some stacked ones from various shows for you and you can have a pick.


----------



## BessieDog

Pezant said:


> He did, but they're at a slightly odd angle! I'll send over some stacked ones from various shows for you and you can have a pick.


Thank you! Def need a few of Henry in the book!!


----------



## Spellweaver

I really mist keep up with this thread more often - well done everyone; you all seem to be doing so well and, more to the point, all seem to be thoroughly enjoying what you're doing. :thumbsup:

We were at East of England today and despite the bad weather forecast we had a lovely day. The rain stopped just before we arived and that was the last we saw of it all day 

Leon was 3rd in Post Grad again (he's making a habit of this) and Tarot was 1st in Post Grad, then went on to take Best Dog and Best of Breed - not as impressive as it sounds though because he was the only dog entered in Import Register Pastoral - and no bitches were entered at all! :lol: Still I suppose the judge didn't have to place him or give him the other awards, but it still felt like a bit of a hollow victory - especially when the Dog World photographer came to take his picture for winning Best Import Pastoral!  So watch out for his pic in the paper next week!


----------



## BessieDog

Spellweaver said:


> I really mist keep up with this thread more often - well done everyone; you all seem to be doing so well and, more to the point, all seem to be thoroughly enjoying what you're doing. :thumbsup:
> 
> We were at East of England today and despite the bad weather forecast we had a lovely day. The rain stopped just before we arived and that was the last we saw of it all day
> 
> Leon was 3rd in Post Grad again (he's making a habit of this) and Tarot was 1st in Post Grad, then went on to take Best Dog and Best of Breed - not as impressive as it sounds though because he was the only dog entered in Import Register Pastoral - and no bitches were entered at all! :lol: Still I suppose the judge didn't have to place him or give him the other awards, but it still felt like a bit of a hollow victory - especially when the Dog World photographer came to take his picture for winning Best Import Pastoral!  So watch out for his pic in the paper next week!


You don't have to tell anyone the number of entries! 

Glad you had a good day!


----------



## Firedog

My son's girlfriend asked me to take her and her dogs to a companion show today, so I thought I would take Starla, mainly for practise.

Starla won best condition bitch out of about ten and was given a lovely red rosette and a really fancy dog bed. Unfortunately she won't be able to use the bed as Luna will shred it in twenty minutes flat.


----------



## Bijou

We also went to East of England yesterday. It was a nightmare to start with as it was raining hard and the Samoyed exhibitors had set up all their crates and grooming tables round our ring leaving no room for the BSD or the Dobe folk  they were asked to move by the show management but most refused . The problem was that the benches were too far from the rings for these breeds and the majority of exhibitors now much prefer to have their dogs ringside in crates or trolleys....it's about time that each breed had it's own allocated spaces ringside !.

Having said that we had a successful day with Tilly the Tervueren winning Limit - her first time in Limit so we were very pleased . Our 12 month Groenendael Kruse won Junior then the Reserve Dog CC, he's a lovely boy and has already won a CC and two other Reserve CC's whilst in puppy. The highlight of the day for us though was that his litter sister Kali was there too at her very first dog show and proceeded to win Junior and Postgrad thus qualifying her for Crufts first time out.....her owners were so happy and excited 

Here are some pics ! You are very welcome to use them for your book Bessie Dog if you think they would be useful

KRUSE -info for Bessie Dog's book - the red ribbon on his lead denotes an FCI grading of 'Excellent' ( photo taken at the French Speciality )










TILLY










KALI


----------



## BessieDog

Bijou said:


> We also went to East of England yesterday. It was a nightmare to start with as it was raining hard and the Samoyed exhibitors had set up all their crates and grooming tables round our ring leaving no room for the BSD or the Dobe folk  they were asked to move by the show management but most refused . The problem was that the benches were too far from the rings for these breeds and the majority of exhibitors now much prefer to have their dogs ringside in crates or trolleys....it's about time that each breed had it's own allocated spaces ringside !.
> 
> Having said that we had a successful day with Tilly the Tervueren winning Limit - her first time in Limit so we were very pleased . Our 12 month Groenendael Kruse won Junior then the Reserve Dog CC, he's a lovely boy and has already won a CC and two other Reserve CC's whilst in puppy. The highlight of the day for us though was that his litter sister Kali was there too at her very first dog show and proceeded to win Junior and Postgrad thus qualifying her for Crufts first time out.....her owners were so happy and excited
> 
> Here are some pics ! You are very welcome to use them for your book Bessie Dog if you think they would be useful
> 
> KRUSE -info for Bessie Dog's book - the red ribbon on his lead denotes an FCI grading of 'Excellent' ( photo taken at the French Speciality )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TILLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KALI


Congratulations! And many thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## vet-2-b

eeep so happy with how Inca preformed in the limit show today, she got 1st out of 3 in beginner bitch then 1st out of (I think) 8 in tyro Bitch and then 2nd out of 7 in post grad bitch being beaten only by the bitch that went on to win best bitch and best in show so one very happy owner here!!


----------



## Spellweaver

vet-2-b said:


> eeep so happy with how Inca preformed in the limit show today, she got 1st out of 3 in beginner bitch then 1st out of (I think) 8 in tyro Bitch and then 2nd out of 7 in post grad bitch being beaten only by the bitch that went on to win best bitch and best in show so one very happy owner here!!


Very well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## vet-2-b

Spellweaver said:


> Very well done! :thumbsup:


thank you sooo much it's Inca's first 1st and she managed 2 in one day


----------



## Bijou

Fab results :thumbup1: - is this the youngster I saw at Boston Champ show earlier this year ? , if so I'm not surprised she's started to do well, she looked very promising !


----------



## vet-2-b

Bijou said:


> Fab results :thumbup1: - is this the youngster I saw at Boston Champ show earlier this year ? , if so I'm not surprised she's started to do well, she looked very promising !


Thank you Bijour  well done for your results too, sounds like you had a very successful day but then again I can see why .

She is the same youngster you saw at Boston now a year old! That really means something especially as I am a newbie not just to showing but the breed so thank you very much for saying she looked promising  hopefully the success continues


----------



## MrRustyRead

Ok so I was the only one at east of England entered (no CCs unfortunately) but we came away with him winning his class, best puppy, best of sex and best of breed! Still hasn't really sunk in yet at all. Couldn't quite believe me and Jax were standing in the terrier group ring surrounded by champions and CC winners.


----------



## Bijou

Great stuff !! ....don't forget to get your car stickers from Northolm

CH Show Car Stickers

To celebrate your wins


----------



## MrRustyRead

Bijou said:


> Great stuff !! ....don't forget to get your car stickers from Northolm
> 
> CH Show Car Stickers
> 
> To celebrate your wins


well he wouldnt be able to get to many or i wouldnt be able to see out of my screen ha


----------



## Spellweaver

Had some good results at Leeds Champ Show yesterday - Xia was 2nd in Post Grad Bitch, qualifying for Crufts 2015; Tarot won Post Grad and Reserve Best Dog, Gracee was 4th in Limit Bitch, and Emma and Gracee won the YKC Pasoral Stakes, qualifying for the Crufts 2015 final - the first time they have entered it together!


----------



## Freyja

We've had a busy weekend we were at Leeds champ show on friday with Peter. His breeder handled him in puppy dog were he was 2nd in puppy dog only beaten by the dog that won the RCC. So after 4 years of not showing a whippet at crufts we will be there showing in 2015.

Then yesterday we were at Leek agricultural show were Peter was 3rd in puppy, Poppy was 3rd in junior we had various placings in the AV classes and then surprise of the day



Little Buck went BAVNSV he stood alone in the open class and we went into the challenge not expecting anything. You could have kncoked me over with a feather when the judge walked towards me with the rosette. He beat a very smart looking boston and a couple of lhasas which I though would win as we always get beaten by the hairies. His rosette is nearly as big as him.

Talking to the judge later she said despite the heat he was still full of himself and raring to go and was a smart little dog. I told her he loves this weather he is a sun worshipper and if it had been any cooler he would shiver. She said maybe it was in his genes to love the heat as the originate from Italy. I said I don't know about that but he was born in Great Yarmouth.

Buck possing rather unwillingly with his rosettes that are nearly as big as he is.


----------



## Firedog

We did an open show today and Starla won her class in A.V.N.S.C. Went on to win best puppy in A.V.N.S.C. and then won best toy puppy. Furthest we have ever got. The judge liked her despite her idiot owner.I manage to drop her lead then had to catch her, then I nearly lost my trousers.

We also got a V.H.C in a stakes class.


----------



## Firedog

You will have to forgive my lack of photography skills, here are the rosettes we bought home Sunday.


----------



## Emmastace

Firedog said:


> You will have to forgive my lack of photography skills, here are the rosettes we bought home Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 142998
> 
> 
> View attachment 142999


Fabulous, well done xxx


----------



## Firedog

Emmastace said:


> Fabulous, well done xxx


Now when I looked through that catalogue yesterday I am sure I saw your dogs name in it, did you go? If I had known I would have come and said hello.


----------



## Emmastace

Firedog said:


> Now when I looked through that catalogue yesterday I am sure I saw your dogs name in it, did you go? If I had known I would have come and said hello.


Yes I was there. Mylo won his class but not the breed so I left by about 1pm as I had left Mia at home alone. Do you do any of the shows at Matford, Exeter?


----------



## Firedog

Emmastace said:


> Yes I was there. Mylo won his class but not the breed so I left by about 1pm as I had left Mia at home alone. Do you do any of the shows at Matford, Exeter?


I don't know where a lot of the shows are. I spent a bit of time talking to a couple from Blandford who had two pointers with them.x


----------



## swarthy

Well done all on your results.



Firedog said:


> I don't know where a lot of the shows are. I spent a bit of time talking to a couple from Blandford who had two pointers with them.x


Not sure where you are based (couldn't read the rosettes) - but there are loads of shows at the Matford Centre, Marsh Barton, Exeter - really easy to get to if you are on the motorway network

Although we are in Wales, we seem to do quite a few shows down there in the autumn and winter - people think we are mad - but it's an easier run than getting to a lot of the shows in other parts of Wales with better road networks.

The only downside is if you get caught in heavy traffic - but going down we are always really early in the morning - so not too bad - always worth looking at shows Devon / Cornwall area because many do move to Marsh Barton

I've not been out and about lately because everything around my surgery is so hit and miss (my eldest boy did get his stud book no back in May) - but have got a few entered this month and willing handlers etc ready to go (I do miss not being able to do it myself any more, but I'm determined not to be totally beaten)


----------



## Emmastace

swarthy said:


> Well done all on your results.
> 
> Not sure where you are based (couldn't read the rosettes) - but there are loads of shows at the Matford Centre, Marsh Barton, Exeter - really easy to get to if you are on the motorway network
> 
> Although we are in Wales, we seem to do quite a few shows down there in the autumn and winter - people think we are mad - but it's an easier run than getting to a lot of the shows in other parts of Wales with better road networks.
> 
> The only downside is if you get caught in heavy traffic - but going down we are always really early in the morning - so not too bad - always worth looking at shows Devon / Cornwall area because many do move to Marsh Barton
> 
> I've not been out and about lately because everything around my surgery is so hit and miss (my eldest boy did get his stud book no back in May) - but have got a few entered this month and willing handlers etc ready to go (I do miss not being able to do it myself any more, but I'm determined not to be totally beaten)


Yep that's the place I meant. I can never remember what it's called so just say Exeter. Useless aren't I. xxx


----------



## Pezant

1st in Postgrad and Reserve BOB at East of England Ladies Kennel Society today! It's a smart little open show at Newmarket racecourse that will be moving venues next year, so I'm glad we entered. It's nice to come home with a rosette for a change!


----------



## Chloef

Well done, I love that show at Newmarket racecourse, couldn't enter this year shame it's moving


----------



## BessieDog

Pezant said:


> 1st in Postgrad and Reserve BOB at East of England Ladies Kennel Society today! It's a smart little open show at Newmarket racecourse that will be moving venues next year, so I'm glad we entered. It's nice to come home with a rosette for a change!


Way to go Henry!! Big congrats!!


----------



## MrRustyRead

WELL DONE 

have they said where they are moving to?


----------



## Pezant

Wood Green at Huntingdon, and it's going to be three weeks later next year as well. 29th August I think? I'm not surprised, they keep clashing with Champ shows like Paignton and Nat Gundog, and apparently Newmarket was getting quite expensive.


----------



## Pezant

Well done! It's always nice to feel like the judge is really considering you!


----------



## MrRustyRead

Pezant said:


> Wood Green at Huntingdon, and it's going to be three weeks later next year as well. 29th August I think? I'm not surprised, they keep clashing with Champ shows like Paignton and Nat Gundog, and apparently Newmarket was getting quite expensive.


Yer this year our Limit show clashed with East of England, so as it was closer i went to EofE. Was tempted by the ladies one but i cant remember if there were classes for manchesters


----------



## pickle

MrRustyRead said:


> Yer this year our Limit show clashed with East of England, so as it was closer i went to EofE. Was tempted by the ladies one but i cant remember if there were classes for manchesters


Yes there was, only 2 classes, one dog in each.


----------



## Firedog

We did City of Birmingham yesterday and we got 3rd out of 3. Starla has just come out of season and doesn't look her best and her teats are swollen, she could possibly have a phantom pregnancy.

I had arranged to pick a friend up in Oxford otherwise I wouldn't have gone but I had a nice day and it didn't cost me too much as we shared the cost of the petrol.


----------



## MrRustyRead

pickle said:


> Yes there was, only 2 classes, one dog in each.


darn! i was working that day anyway


----------



## lupie

City of Birmingham yesterday - 3rd out of 3. Our breed club show in the morning and we were 3rd out of 3 there too, with the same dog winning the class both times, so at least consistency! 

She went like a dream though so can't complain, looking forward to Richmond next week!


----------



## BessieDog

Well chuffed with today's result! City of Birmingham, 5th out of 15 and a very strong field in Graduate. 

She beat a number of dogs who have been beating her since we started showing. I think three months off has been good for her. Impeccable behaviour from her throughout!


----------



## lupie

BessieDog said:


> Well chuffed with today's result! City of Birmingham, 5th out of 15 and a very strong field in Graduate.
> 
> She beat a number of dogs who have been beating her since we started showing. I think three months off has been good for her. Impeccable behaviour from her throughout!


Wow, what a result! Go Bess


----------



## Emmastace

Well done everyone. I have tried to do 'like's' but it won't let me, there is some kind of error message.


We had a great day at City of Birmingham. Mylo was 1st in Limit and then RDCC. He was reserve to his full brother from a previous litter (AGAIN lol) so really chuffed with the result especially as Mylo is still a baby and by far the youngest in that class.


----------



## BessieDog

Emmastace said:


> Well done everyone. I have tried to do 'like's' but it won't let me, there is some kind of error message.
> 
> We had a great day at City of Birmingham. Mylo was 1st in Limit and then RDCC. He was reserve to his full brother from a previous litter (AGAIN lol) who is one CC away from the breed record so really chuffed with the result especially as Mylo is still a baby and by far the youngest in that class.


Great result!


----------



## Barefootgirl

BessieDog said:


> Well chuffed with today's result! City of Birmingham, 5th out of 15 and a very strong field in Graduate.
> 
> She beat a number of dogs who have been beating her since we started showing. I think three months off has been good for her. Impeccable behaviour from her throughout!


That is brilliant Trish, very well done! Are you coming to Richmond?


----------



## BessieDog

Barefootgirl said:


> That is brilliant Trish, very well done! Are you coming to Richmond?


Yes, I'll be at Richmond!


----------



## Firedog

Not a good day today, we were late and missed our class by 5 minutes and we didn't do anything in the stakes classes.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Firedog said:


> Not a good day today, we were late and missed our class by 5 minutes and we didn't do anything in the stakes classes.


Exactly what happened to me last year.

This year, however, turned out to be much better.

In our last CH Yearling class, we were in with two dogs who had RCC's, and four other gorgeous dogs. Seven including us.

We only went and won the class!

The judge really looked at Dexter during the challenge but there were more mature dogs in the higher classes who rightly got rewarded.

I got a massive cheer, I think the only one of the day, when I got given my prize card.

Dexter was a very good boy 



















Good luck everyone!


----------



## BessieDog

Kicksforkills said:


> Exactly what happened to me last year.
> 
> This year, however, turned out to be much better.
> 
> In our last CH Yearling class, we were in with two dogs who had RCC's, and four other gorgeous dogs. Seven including us.
> 
> We only went and won the class!
> 
> The judge really looked at Dexter during the challenge but there were more mature dogs in the higher classes who rightly got rewarded.
> 
> I got a massive cheer, I think the only one of the day, when I got given my prize card.
> 
> Dexter was a very good boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Massive well done!


----------



## Kicksforkills

BessieDog said:


> Massive well done!


Thanks Trish x


----------



## Firedog

Well done you and Dexter.


----------



## Emmastace

Kicksforkills said:


> Exactly what happened to me last year.
> 
> This year, however, turned out to be much better.
> 
> In our last CH Yearling class, we were in with two dogs who had RCC's, and four other gorgeous dogs. Seven including us.
> 
> We only went and won the class!
> 
> The judge really looked at Dexter during the challenge but there were more mature dogs in the higher classes who rightly got rewarded.
> 
> I got a massive cheer, I think the only one of the day, when I got given my prize card.
> 
> Dexter was a very good boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Woop woop absolutely brilliant well done xxx


----------



## lupie

Well done Dexter!

Not great for us at Richmond - 5th out of 5. Think I've accepted that although she's a champion in 4 of the Scandinavian countries she's just not UK type. She's still in not great coat after the puppies though so maybe when she gets some coat back she'll do slightly better. 

I'm pretty certain because she is C.I.B. she's qualified for Crufts anyway...

She was a very good girl though so that's a win in my book 

What blew the day away though was Ruska's girl from her litter at her very first show ever, taking 2nd in Puppy in the strongest bitch puppy class I think I've seen, and then taking 1st in Junior!! So she's qualified for Crufts which is fabulous and I'm over the moon for her owners and the breeder. 

Ruska's boy puppy also qualified for Crufts!

And to top it all off the breeder's boy who sired Ruska's litter took BOB and the single CC making him up to UK champion! 

So not my wins but they're all close to home


----------



## Dober

Done everyone on all your wins! 

Not been to any shows for ages, but did COB with Aspen the other day and was 2nd in her class. Happy after a good while out of the ring!


----------



## Pezant

Richmond was a bit of a mission today. Got there at 9.30, and our PG class was already in the ring! That was a bit of a shock! Dumped my stuff, grabbed his lead and ran to the ring, but there wasn't much point as the judge didn't even look at our end of the line up. I had entered special beginners stakes too, but by 2pm the special yearling class of 45 before us still hadn't been called and I was getting fed up. So we packed up and went home! 

Henry loved his day out as always, I had a great time talking to the other ES people, and we saw H's breeder, but sometimes shows just aren't worth the petrol.


----------



## BessieDog

Pezant said:


> Richmond was a bit of a mission today. Got there at 9.30, and our PG class was already in the ring! That was a bit of a shock! Dumped my stuff, grabbed his lead and ran to the ring, but there wasn't much point as the judge didn't even look at our end of the line up. I had entered special beginners stakes too, but by 2pm the special yearling class of 45 before us still hadn't been called and I was getting fed up. So we packed up and went home!
> 
> Henry loved his day out as always, I had a great time talking to the other ES people, and we saw H's breeder, but sometimes shows just aren't worth the petrol.


Sorry we missed you! I was wondering round looking for you! We got into the ring about 1.30, but Bess did nothing. The judge did seem to be deliberating between Bess and another for VHC, but gave it to the other dog.

It was quite warm, and Bess was not moving well.

Michael fell in love with all the ES's and kept looking out for them so it's surprisingly we didn't see you! M


----------



## Pezant

BessieDog said:


> Sorry we missed you! I was wondering round looking for you! We got into the ring about 1.30, but Bess did nothing. The judge did seem to be deliberating between Bess and another for VHC, but gave it to the other dog.
> 
> It was quite warm, and Bess was not moving well.
> 
> Michael fell in love with all the ES's and kept looking out for them so it's surprisingly we didn't see you! M


I was wandering round all day trying to find you too! I kept poking my head in the IS bench tent to have a look for you both. We must have passed each other half a dozen times.  Tell Michael he has excellent taste!  There were some gorgeous ES's there today, I'm totally not surprised he fell in love.


----------



## BessieDog

Pezant said:


> I was wandering round all day trying to find you too! I kept poking my head in the IS bench tent to have a look for you both. We must have passed each other half a dozen times.  Tell Michael he has excellent taste!  There were some gorgeous ES's there today, I'm totally not surprised he fell in love.


Next time we exchange numbers and arrange to meet somewhere!!


----------



## Emmastace

Pezant said:


> I was wandering round all day trying to find you too! I kept poking my head in the IS bench tent to have a look for you both. We must have passed each other half a dozen times.  Tell Michael he has excellent taste!  There were some gorgeous ES's there today, I'm totally not surprised he fell in love.


We were next door to the ES ring and David that handles Mylo was nabbed to handle one (much to Mylo's absolute disgust !!!!) so my Mum and I watched for a while. There certainly were some crackers there today. I may well have been watching you and just didn't know it !!!!

We had an OK day. We knew it was the wrong day for us as far as Judges go but we were still placed VHC out of 11 in a very strong limit class so well pleased all things considered.

I went to watch the Groups and two people came and sat next to us. Mylo took a shine to one of them and they were petting him and I noticed they watched us when we went off for ice cream. When we got back and sat down they said he was fabulous. It turns out they are a Judge and award CC's in 38 breeds and Judge all groups except Gundog . Shame Mylo will never be in front of them in the ring but it was a real boost to hear their opinion.


----------



## Firedog

Pezant said:


> Richmond was a bit of a mission today. Got there at 9.30, and our PG class was already in the ring! That was a bit of a shock! Dumped my stuff, grabbed his lead and ran to the ring, but there wasn't much point as the judge didn't even look at our end of the line up. I had entered special beginners stakes too, but by 2pm the special yearling class of 45 before us still hadn't been called and I was getting fed up. So we packed up and went home!
> 
> Henry loved his day out as always, I had a great time talking to the other ES people, and we saw H's breeder, but sometimes shows just aren't worth the petrol.


This pretty much happened to us, they changed the judging time to an hour earlier for the breed before us and had a fast judge, we missed our class by five minutes.


----------



## Pezant

Firedog said:


> This pretty much happened to us, they changed the judging time to an hour earlier for the breed before us and had a fast judge, we missed our class by five minutes.


God that's frustrating! I wonder how many other people missed or had to run to classes? I had one other lady nip in to the lineup later than me, too. I honestly don't blame the judge for being fast, but we had a poor entry for dogs (no puppies at all, only two in MP), and she whipped through everything super quick.


----------



## Firedog

Pezant said:


> God that's frustrating! I wonder how many other people missed or had to run to classes? I had one other lady nip in to the lineup later than me, too. I honestly don't blame the judge for being fast, but we had a poor entry for dogs (no puppies at all, only two in MP), and she whipped through everything super quick.


What annoyed me more than anything is I travelled alone and It cost me more to go there for nothing than it did to go to COB the week before. I'm not going to bother doing Richmond next year. I shall channel my time and money into a select few Championship shows and do more open shows. there was only 13 of ours to judge, I think I must have been unlucky number 13.

I must say I really did like the stalls they were great and I was able to buy some really tasty snacks for my girls.

I am now worrying about Wales and Midland Counties.

I presume you don't have to go over the bridge to get to Wales, I mean there isn't a fence and a keep out sign all along the rest of the border, is there?

What I would like to know is , I know it is £6.40 to cross the bridge but is it open day and night or open at set times because if it is set times I will totally have to rework my schedule.


----------



## pickle

You only have to pay going* into* Wales and you can avoid the bridge by going via Hereford I've been told. You will need to check this out for your own journey as the person who informed me travels from the South East. The bridge is open 24/7.


----------



## BessieDog

Just as a reminder folks. 

To be eligible to go into your stakes class you MUST HAVE ENTERED AND BEEN PRESENT IN your breed class. So if you're late and miss your breed class you are no longer eligible for the AV or stakes classes, and any wins you gain there can be taken away from you.


----------



## Firedog

BessieDog said:


> Just as a reminder folks.
> 
> To be eligible to go into your stakes class you MUST HAVE ENTERED AND BEEN PRESENT IN your breed class. So if you're late and miss your breed class you are no longer eligible for the AV or stakes classes, and any wins you gain there can be taken away from you.


We were able to go in the stakes class but the steward did say if we won we may have the Kennel Club on our back.

I don't see why if you have paid good money to go in your breed class and miss it why you shouldn't be allowed in the stakes, it seems very unfair. I mean it's not as if they even give you a rosette for your win.


----------



## pickle

I think the veteran stakes and possibly champion stakes are exempt from the requirement to be also entered in breed classes. It is all such a mine field


----------



## Pezant

pickle said:


> It is all such a mine field


Isn't that true! Who knew trotting dogs round a ring could be so complicated!


----------



## swarthy

Firedog said:


> I am now worrying about Wales and Midland Counties.
> 
> I presume you don't have to go over the bridge to get to Wales, I mean there isn't a fence and a keep out sign all along the rest of the border, is there?
> 
> What I would like to know is , I know it is £6.40 to cross the bridge but is it open day and night or open at set times because if it is set times I will totally have to rework my schedule.


The Bridge is open 24x7 365 - apart from in highly exceptional circumstances as happened a few years ago when the bridge had huge chunks of ice dropping off it and I think once or twice for road works

There are also two bridges, although the old one does reduce the number of lanes and tends to close a fair bit

Whichever direction you are coming from - if you use the bridge and there's an issue, there will be signs well in advance and usually diversions in place.

==========================

Where are you travelling from?

Anywhere from Gloucester / Forest of Dean or above - no need to use the bridge - coming from the South East you can probably get away with it as well - South West - strong chance that over the bridge would be your be your quickest option

It's not cheap with Vans costing double that of cars - but some consolation you only pay going West - you get out for free 

----------------------------

What's the concern with Midland Counties?

=================

We have a 9am start at Richmond - nearly didn't realise last year until my friend commented that someone she knew had missed their classes thinking it was a 10am start - all I got for my troubles this year was a very muddy scooter, stinking clothes and an already crippled back feeling like it had gone 10 rounds with Mike Tyson (oh - and one of our bitches got 4th in Yearling bitch lol)


----------



## Emmastace

BessieDog said:


> Just as a reminder folks.
> 
> To be eligible to go into your stakes class you MUST HAVE ENTERED AND BEEN PRESENT IN your breed class. So if you're late and miss your breed class you are no longer eligible for the AV or stakes classes, and any wins you gain there can be taken away from you.


Thanks for that because it's yet again something I didn't know. I thought you just had to be entered on paper not that you had to physically enter.

I am going to have to start referring to you as 'The Oracle'  xxx


----------



## BessieDog

Firedog said:


> We were able to go in the stakes class but the steward did say if we won we may have the Kennel Club on our back.
> 
> I don't see why if you have paid good money to go in your breed class and miss it why you shouldn't be allowed in the stakes, it seems very unfair. I mean it's not as if they even give you a rosette for your win.


It's unfortunately in the regulations - I'm not sure of the reason, but I presume there is one, or was once in the mists of time. The regulations do date from nearly 150 years ago!



pickle said:


> I think the veteran stakes and possibly champion stakes are exempt from the requirement to be also entered in breed classes. It is all such a mine field


Yes, there are exemptions. I set them out in a table in my book as you have to read through the regs a few times to understand what you can and can't do.



Emmastace said:


> Thanks for that because it's yet again something I didn't know. I thought you just had to be entered on paper not that you had to physically enter.
> 
> I am going to have to start referring to you as 'The Oracle'  xxx


Ha ha! You'll have to buy my book! I think I've covered just about everything in there! You do indeed have to physically enter the first breed class you're entered in. If you miss it you can still go into a subsequent breed class that you've entered, or a Stakes class, but a report will need to be submitted to the KC with the reason you were late and missed the first class. A traffic delay would not be sufficient (should have left more time), but presumably if you were late because you were giving mouth to mouth resuscitation to someone or something of that ilk the KC might allow it. 

TBH, the experienced and knowledgeable exhibitors/judges I've been speaking to have said that my book is useful as hardly anyone has actually read the regulations - even though for every show you enter you agree that you understand and will abide by them!  I think I'm the first person who's tried to put them into English!


----------



## lupie

I can't wait to read your book BessieDog 

Especially as I'm still trying to get my head around everything!!


----------



## Emmastace

Can't wait. Have you got a date for publication and will you be letting us know where we can get it ? xxx


----------



## BessieDog

Emmastace said:


> Can't wait. Have you got a date for publication and will you be letting us know where we can get it ? xxx


Should be published June 2015. Apparently it takes that long for a heavily illustrated book to be prepared for publication.

It should be available on Amazon.


----------



## Emmastace

BessieDog said:


> Should be published June 2015. Apparently it takes that long for a heavily illustrated book to be prepared for publication.
> 
> It should be available on Amazon.


To be honest that doesn't sound too bad a time frame, I would have expected longer than that. Very excited


----------



## Firedog

Emmastace are you doing Westbury on Sunday?


----------



## Emmastace

Firedog said:


> Emmastace are you doing Westbury on Sunday?


Yep.....I am going with a friend that is more nervous than me (if that's possible). She is down from Suffolk running the GSP Rescue annual get together which happens to be between Taunton and Yeovil this year so talked her into coming along.

It's the big fun day tomorrow to raise money for Rescue funds with dog show (any breed welcome), and all sorts of other stuff going on all day and I have been roped into doing the BBQ. Come along if you can make it.

We will be zombie's by Sunday.....lol. Are you there too? I assume you are if you asked. We should try and meet up xxx


----------



## Firedog

Emmastace said:


> Yep.....I am going with a friend that is more nervous than me (if that's possible). She is down from Suffolk running the GSP Rescue annual get together which happens to be between Taunton and Yeovil this year so talked her into coming along.
> 
> It's the big fun day tomorrow to raise money for Rescue funds with dog show (any breed welcome), and all sorts of other stuff going on all day and I have been roped into doing the BBQ. Come along if you can make it.
> 
> We will be zombie's by Sunday.....lol. Are you there too? I assume you are if you asked. We should try and meet up xxx


Unfortunately I won't be able to make the Saturday thing but thanks for the invite, I hope you manage to raise lots of funds.

Yes I am doing Westbury on Sunday and it would be nice to meet up, I will be wearing a red jacket (new charity shop buy this week) and white trousers, I may or may not have a teenage lad with me (hopefully not looking too scruffy) and of course the lovely Starla. I normally have a light blue rucksack with owls on it with me. If you don't find me I shall come and find you providing I haven't forgotten by then.


----------



## Emmastace

Firedog said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to make the Saturday thing but thanks for the invite, I hope you manage to raise lots of funds.
> 
> Yes I am doing Westbury on Sunday and it would be nice to meet up, I will be wearing a red jacket (new charity shop buy this week) and white trousers, I may or may not have a teenage lad with me (hopefully not looking too scruffy) and of course the lovely Starla. I normally have a light blue rucksack with owls on it with me. If you don't find me I shall come and find you providing I haven't forgotten by then.


Great, I will try and spot you. I am on fairly sharpish as only two breeds before us and I don't think many dogs in either breed. If you blink you will miss the GSP's. My friend is in AV Puppy so we will have hours to wait for her class. Hopefully they do a good breakfast ....lol

I will be in brown boots and a green printed top if indoors and tweedy jacket with flowers on if outside. You should recognise little man, he's the little brown dog with the really peachy bum xxxx


----------



## Firedog

Emmastace said:


> Great, I will try and spot you. I am on fairly sharpish as only two breeds before us and I don't think many dogs in either breed. If you blink you will miss the GSP's. My friend is in AV Puppy so we will have hours to wait for her class. Hopefully they do a good breakfast ....lol
> 
> I will be in brown boots and a green printed top if indoors and tweedy jacket with flowers on if outside. You should recognise little man, he's the little brown dog with the really peachy bum xxxx


I won't be turning up until just after ten, I think we have a bit of a wait ( hang on didn't that get me last time?) there are five in front of us.


----------



## swarthy

Emmastace said:


> Great, I will try and spot you. I am on fairly sharpish as only two breeds before us and I don't think many dogs in either breed. If you blink you will miss the GSP's. My friend is in AV Puppy so we will have hours to wait for her class. Hopefully they do a good breakfast ....lol
> 
> I will be in brown boots and a green printed top if indoors and tweedy jacket with flowers on if outside. You should recognise little man, he's the little brown dog with the really peachy bum xxxx





Firedog said:


> I won't be turning up until just after ten, I think we have a bit of a wait ( hang on didn't that get me last time?) there are five in front of us.


What breeds have you got? All things being equal we should be W/bury on Sunday


----------



## Firedog

swarthy said:


> What breeds have you got? All things being equal we should be W/bury on Sunday


I have an English Toy Terrier.

Maybe I should come and seek the wise one out as well then.


----------



## swarthy

Firedog said:


> I have an English Toy Terrier.
> 
> Maybe I should come and seek the wise one out as well then.


Who's that?

I just hope it is dry because if I'm thinking of the correct venue (very beautiful in the sun) it's going to be a nightmare in the rain


----------



## Firedog

swarthy said:


> Who's that?
> 
> I just hope it is dry because if I'm thinking of the correct venue (very beautiful in the sun) it's going to be a nightmare in the rain [/QUOTE)
> 
> It does say that if it rains some breeds will be judged indoors.
> 
> Are you likely to be on your mobility scooter?


----------



## swarthy

Firedog said:


> It does say that if it rains some breeds will be judged indoors.
> 
> Are you likely to be on your mobility scooter?


Yep - that's me lol with the mad Labradors looking seriously stressed - stressing my normally very chilled friend at the same time lol

I hope the ground is drier than it was at Richmond last weekend - ewww just about sums that up and not everything on my wheels by the end was mud  thank goodness for helpful men pmsl

Labs tend to be one of the breeds that often stays outside in the rain - I recall one year (different show) the committee couldn't decide what to do for the best because the weather was so erratic - by the time we got in the ring - someone was having to hold an umbrella over the judge the weather was that bad


----------



## MrRustyRead

got a 2nd and 4th at a local open show today


----------



## Firedog

Got 3rd out of 4 today in our class and 3rd out of about 15 in the stakes class.

A PRT won BIS at an open show for only the second time in the whole country. A lovely IS took reserve and a GSP took best puppy.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Thank you all!



Firedog said:


> Got 3rd out of 4 today in our class and 3rd out of about 15 in the stakes class.
> 
> A PRT won BIS at an open show for only the second time in the whole country. A lovely IS took reserve and a GSP took best puppy.


Wow, congratulations! X


----------



## Spellweaver

Really pleased with Tarot at Driffield Champ Show today - he was 1st in Post Grad, then won Best Dog, then won this:



We haven't stopped smiling yet!


----------



## BessieDog

Spellweaver said:


> Really pleased with Tarot at Driffield Champ Show today - he was 1st in Post Grad, then won Best Dog, then won this:
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't stopped smiling yet!


Great result! Well done!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Spellweaver said:


> Really pleased with Tarot at Driffield Champ Show today - he was 1st in Post Grad, then won Best Dog, then won this:
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't stopped smiling yet!


WELL DONE, great result!


----------



## Firedog

Spellweaver said:


> Really pleased with Tarot at Driffield Champ Show today - he was 1st in Post Grad, then won Best Dog, then won this:
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't stopped smiling yet!


Brilliant.


----------



## Barefootgirl

Well done Spellweaver, thats a fantastic result! (I've never seen the BoB card before!!)


----------



## Pezant

Massive enormous huge well done Spellweaver! What a result!


----------



## vet-2-b

Spellweaver said:


> Really pleased with Tarot at Driffield Champ Show today - he was 1st in Post Grad, then won Best Dog, then won this:
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't stopped smiling yet!


Congratulations, bet your still smiling


----------



## BessieDog

As I put on my other thread, 3rd in Post Grad at Driffield!


----------



## vet-2-b

2nd out of 3 in junior at Driffield show, disappointed in myself as I didn't manage to get the best out of Inca but so happy with Inca as she stood so well on the table, no shaking, looked the most confident i've seen her  was a lovely show met up with everyone and it was very well organised and spacious would defiantly go again  great day for Incas breeder who got BP in breed and the RBB with there 6 months old bitch! was brilliant to watch them as the pup loves the ring!


----------



## Firedog

We had 2nd out of 3 in an A.V.N.S.C class at an open show on Sunday. Madam wasn't being good on the table but I think she is fed up with chicken, I cut her some ham up that morning and then realised later that I had cut chicken up again.


----------



## Freyja

Well the day has finally arrived Phoenix's first show and we didn't have to bad a day. 

The entry for whippets was quite big 5 in puppy Phoenix came 4th he was the baby of the class and beat a blue and white bitch that goes to our ringcraft so pleased with that he then went on to win AV minor puppy and 5th in puppy stakes.

Peter was 1st in junior whippet and 1st in AV open dog. But Freyja didn't get anything in veteran.

So pleased with the boys today and apart from barking while Peter was in the ring Phoenix managed to behave himself reasonably well.


----------



## lupie

3rd (again!!) today in our class. It's the first time I've been at an open show where the sexes aren't separated, so that was interesting. 

Chuffed with our 3rd as we beat a couple of very nice dogs. Once day we will break out of the sea of yellow we have...maybe! :laugh:

Then waited around all day for champ stakes and came 4th out of 4  but we got £5 for our troubles which was a nice touch!


----------



## vet-2-b

2nd out of 4 today at an open show, again my fault as I just got confused where I was going the ring and slowed down meaning she paced  but was a nice day as there were a few people I knew there got to have a chat and Inca got a fuss so all good  

Incas board is getting increasingly blue haha


----------



## Firedog

Went to a small local show today ,didn't get placed and missed one of my classes.


----------



## Emmastace

Firedog said:


> Went to a small local show today ,didn't get placed and missed one of my classes.


Awww bless.....Look on the bright side though, the next one will be an improvement if you only manage to be in the right place at the right time


----------



## Firedog

Emmastace said:


> Awww bless.....Look on the bright side though, the next one will be an improvement if you only manage to be in the right place at the right time


Wouldn't have been so bad but I went outside after for some fresh air and then I got a phone call asking if I had left in a huff, I did say I tried to leave flouncing for the professionals and I was still on site. Anyway it turned out I had dropped my show lead and my friend had picked it up and had recognised it straight away as I had it modelled on her whippet lead that she lent me a while back. Would have been devastated if I had lost that.


----------



## vet-2-b

Well we had a brilliant day at the british manchester terrier champ show, Inca won best junior bitch and we qualified for crufts! Am now knackered but the smile hasnt left my face yet! After 2 shows of naughty Inca she was a star!!


----------



## Firedog

We got a 1st in puppy bitch. Didn't get Best Puppy as the dog she was against had already won the dog CC. She didn't get anything in the bitch line up but the judge told me afterwards that had she been a bit more confident he would have given her the reserve CC.


----------



## Dober

Aspen bitch CC & BOB at 22 months at SWKA WHOOOO!!!!   very very naughty since we've been out of the ring or aged, but who cares hehe! Love her


----------



## vet-2-b

Dober said:


> Aspen bitch CC & BOB at 22 months at SWKA WHOOOO!!!!   very very naughty since we've been out of the ring or aged, but who cares hehe! Love her


wow brilliant, well done you and Aspen!!!


----------



## Kicksforkills

dober said:


> aspen bitch cc & bob at 22 months at swka whoooo!!!! :d :d very very naughty since we've been out of the ring or aged, but who cares hehe! Love her


WOW CONGRATULATIONS AMAZING!

We told you!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Firedog said:


> We got a 1st in puppy bitch. Didn't get Best Puppy as the dog she was against had already won the dog CC. She didn't get anything in the bitch line up but the judge told me afterwards that had she been a bit more confident he would have given her the reserve CC.


Well done!


----------



## Kicksforkills

vet-2-b said:


> Well we had a brilliant day at the british manchester terrier champ show, Inca won best junior bitch and we qualified for crufts! Am now knackered but the smile hasnt left my face yet! After 2 shows of naughty Inca she was a star!!


Well done!!


----------



## vet-2-b

Inca won her Junior class at Hillsborough (sheffield) & district canine society open show and RBOB so a good day  there was a country show on at the same venue and I ended up spending too much money on the dog as usual haha


----------



## Firedog

Did a limit show on Sunday got a 4th in my class. Went in a variety class against a Dachshund and a Whippet and got second place. I'm convinced the judge didn't know what he was looking at as when he asked us to walk up and down he said "Whippet" then when he got to me he said "Yours" It is quite upsetting really because I know she is a good dog and when you have a judge that doesn't know what they are looking at they probably think she is a very bad example of a Min Pin.


----------



## Freyja

Nothing for the boys today at Midland Counties Phoenix would have won if the class had been biggest idiot and Peter well the judge made it quite obvious she liked him but he decided he didn't want to know and forgot how to stand still. Every time the judge looked at him he moved.:mad2:


----------



## Pezant

Freyja said:


> and Peter well the judge made it quite obvious she liked him but he decided he didn't want to know and forgot how to stand still. Every time the judge looked at him he moved.:mad2:


Hah, it was the same with Henry yesterday at MC! In the final lineup, I just could not get him to stop _fidgeting_! The judge took soooooo long to decide as well, and every time she glanced down our end of the line Henry moved a paw, or twisted his head or backed up a step. It was so frustrating!


----------



## Freyja

Pezant said:


> Hah, it was the same with Henry yesterday at MC! In the final lineup, I just could not get him to stop _fidgeting_! The judge took soooooo long to decide as well, and every time she glanced down our end of the line Henry moved a paw, or twisted his head or backed up a step. It was so frustrating!


I sometimes think we are there as the comedy part. Phoenix ok is a puppy its only his 3rd show and the 1st that big but Peter can be soooo good IF he wants to but I think part of his problem is my OH handles him and when Peter starts fidgeting Robert gets flustered and that makes Peter worse.

Last night OH spat his dummy out and said he wasn't going part of me wishes he hadn't because Peter would probably have been better with me as he knows I wont let him mess about.Phoenix on the other hand does the same to me as Peter does to OH he just winds me up but I know OH wouldn't cope with Phoenix if we swapped dogs 

On a better note we met Buck's number 1 fan again today and she told us she has rung up the dog papers to find out why her critiques haven't been published yet. She was told it could be because she was a changed judge but as she said that shouldn't make any difference to them they just publish they results. We think it is because there are a lot of champ show results going in a the minute. She said again he was lovely and was he entered on sunday but I said no because although he is breed standard he is too small at champ shows he is smaller than the minor puppies.


----------



## vet-2-b

3rd out of 10 today at midlands in a very very strong junior bitch class, 10 is the biggest class ive ever seen of manchesters too! Was under a very well known terrier man and she behaved...for the most part haha


----------



## Gilpinsmum

First posting here, but just wanted to say we saw you too, as we were there with our young Manchester. Well done. We had a great day too - we won the Junior Dog and got Res CC Dog too! Gobsmacked as only our 2nd outing to a Champ show, but thrilled too.


----------



## vet-2-b

Gilpinsmum said:


> First posting here, but just wanted to say we saw you too, as we were there with our young Manchester. Well done. We had a great day too - we won the Junior Dog and got Res CC Dog too! Gobsmacked as only our 2nd outing to a Champ show, but thrilled too.


Ahh thats great! Thank you and well done to you guys too thats a huge win for anyone but for it to only be your 2nd champ show thats brilliant


----------



## Freyja

Well done both of you.

As I said on your other thread V2B I saw you I was watching and yes Inca behaved very well.


----------



## Pezant

Third in Graduate at Mid Herts Gundog Club yesterday - very pleased with that! We had a great number of entries too - nine in graduate, which is normally a Champ show level, and it was lovely to see so many ES's out and about! It's always a nice feeling to have good attendance at open shows, so I hope it continues for a while.


----------



## Tigerneko

Haven't posted on this thread for ages!

Nothing much at champ shows recently, but we've not done very many. However, Mabel got BOB (against 4 other Manchesters so we were not the only one there lol) and Terrier Group 3 at Hyde open show at the weekend. Very impressed with her, it's one of the best results we've had with her... and I got to handle her after a very long time out of the ring!


----------



## Leam1307

Not sure if this is allowed in here since it wasnt an actual show. Just a match show at our ringcraft class, but Summer won her minor puppy in a class of 8, all ridgebacks and huskys and a great dane! she looked tiny next to them.

She then got 2nd in puppy behind a pug, and won her head to head in the adult class against a lovely Lab. (the pug puppy got reserve best in match so im quite happy)

But.... the judge called her a greyhound and i was so confused... then i realised i had completely mucked it up in the minor puppy class and showed her on the floor instead of putting her on the table! Eeeeek!

My only excuse is i didnt know it was match night until we had turned up and only having been a few times had no idea what a match night even was never mind what we were to do. :001_tongue:


----------



## Zenith

My pup won Best puppy in show at 6 months and 6 days old, her very first show and with only one ring craft session behind her! 

It was a limit show but with lots of good looking pups!


----------



## Kicksforkills

At LKA we got third out of ten in our first Post Graduate class -very pleased as the class winner got the CC and BOB and second was called in for the RCC!


----------



## adamantis

Wow, that was a one day! Could have done without the 5 hour wait for our class (I shall know better next time, but I was paranoid that they would change the order of judging if I got there late!).
Third in AV Rare Breeds Postgrad D/B, and Second in AVNSC Hound Postgrad. Not as impressive as it sounds, and it was 3/3 and 2/2! But was up against experienced handlers in both, and the boy decided he was going to circle whenever the judge wanted to look at him

Still, we have 2 months to work on it before Crufts!


----------



## vet-2-b

Not done too shabby at the past few shows Inca got Resbob at her last open and at Boston and Manchester she got 1st in post graduate bitch


----------



## Zenith

Yesterday at Manchester my 7 month old pup came 2nd in Minor Puppy Bitch, 1st in Puppy bitch & 1st in Junior! 

My 2 year old came 1st in Post Graduate too so it was a very good day


----------



## Freyja

Yesterday we went to Lichfield open show with Peter Phoenix and Poppy we had a very busy day as I was also showing Dogue de Bordeaux's for a friend.

With my dogs we got -

Phoenix whippet puppy 4th

Peter whippet junior handled by my husband whose dog he actually is 5th

Poppy limit whippet 5th

With my friends DDB's 

Snotty Dotty- junior DDB 5th (she is only 7 months and it was the first time I had met her)

Marigold- post grad DDB 1st and BOB

Joshia- DDB open 1st and RBOB

There was an accident in the challenge though that did slightly mar a good day. The owner of the DDB struggles to run with them as she has a bad knee but as she had 2 dogs in the challenge she was going to run the dog herself. The steward told her she had got a runner a man with mastiffs. We decided I would take the dog and he could take the bitch as she doesn't mind who handles her and the dog is a bit aloof with strange men. Unfortuantely it wasn't a man who came iinto the ring it was a woman and the bitch managed to trip her over she fell into the metal barriers in the corner. The woman was ok but a boxer puppy that was in JH classes in the next ring was very frightened. It had won BPIB but the pup was so frightened and the girl so shook up they didn't wait for the group they went home. I didn't see what happened as I was in front of the bitch and just heard a bang but apparently the bitch just legged the woman up and she fell.


----------



## Jadestubeau

I was at Lichfield too, I was showing my frenchie puppy.. We got 4th place in the junior class which I'm soooo please about it was a class of 12. , we've had two ring raft classes and 4 weeks of me home training her, so it was both of ours first shows and we got 4th against some v experienced handlers. 

I saw the dog de Bordeaux incident, yes the dog kinda swiftly changed direction and legged the woman over into metal railings, the railings shifted and made a huge racket. I saw the boxer was flighty and just couldn't settle. 

I had my own incident yesterday, my frenchie simply got picked up by a Bordeaux. Completely unexpected no noise it just reached round and my frenchie head was in its mouth, my frenchie was so shook up but recovered after some quite time. No wounds we were very lucky.

And that was before I went in the ring.

So overall it was an eventful day. Loved some of the stalls, got her a toy and some new bedding to say well done.

Well done on your result FREYJA


----------



## Freyja

Jadestubeau said:


> I was at Lichfield too, I was showing my frenchie puppy.. We got 4th place in the junior class which I'm soooo please about it was a class of 12. , we've had two ring raft classes and 4 weeks of me home training her, so it was both of ours first shows and we got 4th against some v experienced handlers.
> 
> I saw the dog de Bordeaux incident, yes the dog kinda swiftly changed direction and legged the woman over into metal railings, the railings shifted and made a huge racket. I saw the boxer was flighty and just couldn't settle.
> 
> I had my own incident yesterday, my frenchie simply got picked up by a Bordeaux. Completely unexpected no noise it just reached round and my frenchie head was in its mouth, my frenchie was so shook up but recovered after some quite time. No wounds we were very lucky.
> 
> And that was before I went in the ring.
> 
> So overall it was an eventful day. Loved some of the stalls, got her a toy and some new bedding to say well done.
> 
> Well done on your result FREYJA


Congratulations to you on your results.

I was handling the dog at the front of the line but regulary handle the bitch concerned and she has never tried to do anything like that before with me but then although I don't see them regulary I mostly see them at shows the dogs do know me. The only things we can think of are she either reacted to the stranger handling her which is not normal for her or she had pups that are now 7 months old and maybe she was still being a little hormonal. I know the owner is very aware of the power of the dogs and is usually very careful with them when they are in close proximity to other dogs. I do also know the girl with the boxer she goes to our ring craft class the boxer was attcked last year in a JHA class by a malamute so is a little jumpy around big dogs.

I'm glad your frenchie is ok and wasn't harmed did you gte the name of the owner of it or the ring number as you can complain to the show society about it.


----------



## Jadestubeau

No I didnt, I've learnt so much from my first show and so many things I should have done haha I wasn't particularly angry maybe because no damage was done, if there had been damage I'd have been a wreck and then probably a bit angry. 

But there was another frenchie owner close by who rushed me off up to the frenchie area. Funny as no one really wanted to talk to me in that area till I got attacked. But spose it got me into their click! 

My frenchie is fine, she wouldn't trust a bull mastiff of my friends later even though he is just big Nd soft. But then she's not really used to big dogs I spose.

I can understand why the boxer was shook and no doubt both handlers involved, it was just the noise, if the handler had just fallen on the ground I'm not sure it would have been as noticed. Hope she's not hurt. 

Hopefully the boxer and handler can regain some confidence too. The dogue de Bordeauxs looked lovely running tho, not seen them in full stride before quite like that. 

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Cash came 6th out of 6 today at Cambridge City Canine Society. We was waiting for a good 4 or more hours before his class right at the very end of the day and it's been a long, tiring afternoon for both of us. Still can't run with him as he gets to excited and that's obviously impacting the judge's decision.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Cash came 1st today in his Junior class out of......1 lol. Never mind, a win is a win right? 

He got a write up too but no idea where you find those. It was Isle of Ely at Godmanchester.


----------



## Barefootgirl

A win is a win...like I told you, the judge doesn't have to award the red rosette, even if there is only one dog in the class! It was lovely to meet you today (it's so embarrassing introducing yourself to people by forum names!!) and Cash is gorgeous. I thought you looked great in the ring and Cash was very calm, no bouncing or anything! 

Phoebe did really well - she got 1st place in thePapillon post-grad class, and then she got 3rd in the 12-16 JHA handling class. I was really proud of her.


----------



## swarthy

Dogloverlou said:


> Cash came 1st today in his Junior class out of......1 lol. Never mind, a win is a win right?
> 
> He got a write up too but no idea where you find those. It was Isle of Ely at Godmanchester.


The critiques will be printed in one or both of the dog papers - there is also a critique group for judges on FB.

Dogs World have changed their policy now finally - I critique first and second at Open shows - Our Dogs post both - Dogs world didn't unless 2nd place was RBOB or Best Puppy / Best Opposite sex etc etc

Dogs World have now changed their policy and are posting all received results on their website within about 2/3 days of receiving them - then they are in the papers a week or two later - it's great as it's taken a lot of the frustration of waiting for critiques away (although there are still some which sadly never appear)

ETA - I have a subscription to DW at the moment, but have to renew my Our Dogs one soon - I'm sure that I and other members with subscriptions on or offline will keep an eye out for the critique

======================

With regards to your 1 out of 1 - we've all been there - remember that the judge can always chose not to place - and yes - I've heard about and seen this happen at Champ shows - it apparently happened to quite a few breeds at Crufts a couple of years ago - I'm pretty sure from memory that all the judges were overseas judges.

==================================

As for my weekend - my darling Dylan got 2nd in Special Beginners Dog at our breed club champ show yesterday whilst his son got 3rd in the same class - I do believe I screamed  and I was delighted to hear his daughter got VHC in Special Beginners bitch at the same show

Bruce who's finally recovering from his brush with death after Crufts 2013 had a respectable VHC in Undergraduate dog.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Thank you Swarthy. I tried signing up to Dog World, but it won't log me in to view the actual show results and just asks that I contact the phone number provided if I'm having difficulties.


----------



## swarthy

Dogloverlou said:


> Thank you Swarthy. I tried signing up to Dog World, but it won't log me in to view the actual show results and just asks that I contact the phone number provided if I'm having difficulties.


It's been a long time since I signed up - (I still get paper copies much to my frustration) - but Our Dogs - I know there is a manual element behind the account creation - it might be the same for DW - did you get as far as the payment screen?

What breed is Cash? I'm quite happy to keep an eye out in DW and OD (when I get around to renewing my subscription !!)

I've been showing for 10 years now and unfortunately some critiques just never appear - although the situation is better now than it's been in the past - in the time I've been showing, I'm probably missing about 80 to 100 critiques


----------



## vet-2-b

Inca got first in Graduate and RBOB at Cheltenham open show, she showed really well even if there was on 2 of us and the judge was very thorough on the table and commented on how shiny her coat and her muscle tone, so very happy


----------



## Dogloverlou

swarthy said:


> It's been a long time since I signed up - (I still get paper copies much to my frustration) - but Our Dogs - I know there is a manual element behind the account creation - it might be the same for DW - did you get as far as the payment screen?
> 
> What breed is Cash? I'm quite happy to keep an eye out in DW and OD (when I get around to renewing my subscription !!)
> 
> I've been showing for 10 years now and unfortunately some critiques just never appear - although the situation is better now than it's been in the past - in the time I've been showing, I'm probably missing about 80 to 100 critiques


I was only required to register an account on DW and was prompted for nothing else. But it wouldn't sign me in to review show results.

Yes there is a possibility the critique won't appear as it was an AVNSC class. Cash is a Hovawart and the only junior entered  Much appreciated.


----------



## Freyja

We had a great day at Potteries and district open show yesterday.

Phoenix - 1st whippet puppy, BPIB and HPG4 1st AV puppy and 2nd AV puppy stakes. In winning av puppy he beat the winner of the HPG but under a different judge.

Peter - 2nd whippet junior 1st AV junior and 2nd AV open stakes

Poppy - 3rd whippet open and 2nd AV open bitch.

The group judge did say to me he would have loved to have given Phoenix the 1st in the puppy group but he was just a little silly about following a mini dachsund round the ring and was being a teenager.


----------



## Tigerneko

Mabel got 1st in Post Grad, BOB and Terrier Group 3 at Ashton Under Lyne Canine Association in Manchester today, it was a lovely show - great venue, good car park, a big field to let the dogs play on, easy to get to & all together a very well run show 

And Mabel went really well, especially to say she hasn't been to a show since before Christmas


----------



## lupie

Tigerneko said:


> Mabel got 1st in Post Grad, BOB and Terrier Group 3 at Ashton Under Lyne Canine Association in Manchester today, it was a lovely show - great venue, good car park, a big field to let the dogs play on, easy to get to & all together a very well run show
> 
> And Mabel went really well, especially to say she hasn't been to a show since before Christmas


Wow!! Great results!! Well done!

We did well too - our best result to date - at Horley & District Canine Society yesterday. Reserve Best of Breed  First show since November, and she went beautifully. She was up against 3 huge champions so I didn't hold out much hope! But she came second to the BOB and therefore we got called back into challenge and came away with RBOB.     so proud.


----------



## MrRustyRead

Jax got 2nd in both AVNSC Junior and AV Graduate, we were up against a scottie in one and border terrier in the other so didnt really stand a chance but Jax did me proud


----------



## MrRustyRead

got two 2nd's at Suffolk Agricultural Association on Sunday in AVNSC and AV Terrier


----------



## Dogloverlou

Was meant to be at a local show this morning, but missed my class  so now have to wait until the 26th April for my next one. Gutted.


----------



## babycham2002

Dogloverlou said:


> Was meant to be at a local show this morning, but missed my class  so now have to wait until the 26th April for my next one. Gutted.


Oh that sukcs  hate it when that happens


----------



## babycham2002

Pleased as punch. At Gravesend and Medway Towns open today Joey went Best Puppy AVNSC and then Toy Puppy Group 2


----------



## MrRustyRead

Jax got a 1st out of 2 Manchesters  Its the first time he has beaten another dog and his own breed


----------



## adamantis

We "won" both of our classes at Houndshow today (only one entered, so not so much to shout about!). But we were awarded BOB, rather than having it withheld which - for a neutered dog - I always consider an achievement! 
Nothing in the group (wouldn't have expected it), but he almost behaved himself. I swear the idiot hound is slowly growing up <3


----------



## Dogloverlou

Well done Joey, Jax, and adamantis!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lupie

Super chuffed! Handled Ruska's daughter today to 2nd in Junior. It was a class of NINE bitches/dogs which is a HUGE class for an open show for our breed. 

It was a really difficult ring too, they had to move it into the car park due to the rain and it took up just 4 car park spaces. Was so hard  And R's daughter is very easily distracted at 13 months so it was very hard work with dogs pretty much nose-to-tail! 

I also handled one of my friend's bitches in Open to 2nd (out of 3, but still!) 

Slightly crazy day but chuffed to bits with 2/9! She was beaten by her half-sister so we'll accept that


----------



## Freyja

Yesterday we went too Newcastle (Staffs) and district open show what a great day we had. We took 3 dogs litle Buck had a day out alongside Peter and Phoenix.

Buck came 3rd in italian greyhound open ok there was only 3 in the class but Buck is not really a show dog he can hold his own in AVNSC classes but in breed classes he just does nothing he loves going to shows and enjoyed his day out.

Phoenix who is just 12 months old and has gone all leggy and skinny was 2nd in whippet junior this will be his last show for a while as I am going to give him time to mature now.

Peter had a fantastic day 1st in whippet post grad beating 2 much older bitches he is only 19 months so just out of junior then he came 1st in av open and 1st in av open stakes. The breed judge was watching and said if he had moved in the breed as he had moved in the av classes he would have gone BOB and taken the group. She also said the BIS show judge clealy liked him so if he had gone better in the breed god only knows what could have happened.

So proud of my 3 boys yesterday Phoenix is going to have a rest now but that will mean Bucck will be going to more shows as a travelling companion for Peter.


----------



## vet-2-b

Great day at national terrier, Inca won a strong post grad bitch class which was the biggest class of the day too! Very happy with how she went, she has matured in her movement sooo much and although still abit of a fidget lnows that she does have to behave. We have qualified for crufts next year which is great too!


----------



## vet-2-b




----------



## vet-2-b

Inca got 1st open, BOB and terrier group 4 at Mountsorrel & DCS open yesterday


----------



## Firedog

vet-2-b said:


> Inca got 1st open, BOB and terrier group 4 at Mountsorrel & DCS open yesterday


I'm not surprised, she is gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## vet-2-b

Firedog said:


> I'm not surprised, she is gorgeous. Congratulations.


Thank you  she's grown up so much :001_wub:


----------



## Firedog

Got 2nd out of four in Junior bitch today at W.E.L.K.S. She is now qualified for Crufts 2016.


----------



## Leam1307

We had a few disheartening results where we kept getting placed 4th, unless there was more than 4 in the class, in which case we didnt get anything, so much so i was wondering wether it was worth it. The same faces kept winning, even though their dogs were so big for 6 month pups and others so high stepping they were about hitting their chin. But.....Summer has had a fabulous 2 weeks which makes it worth while.

Selkirk & District Open she went 1st in Junior, 1st in Av Hound Puppy and Hound Puppy Group 1 !!!
Drongan Open she went 1st in Graduate, 1st in AV Hound Puppy and Hound Puppy Group 1 !!!
Falkirk & District Open 2nd in Av Hound Puppy
Ladies Kennel Assoc 1st in Junior, 2nd AV Hound Puppy

The best part was...there was other dogs in the classes so we didnt get the placings by default. Have to say im so happy as she beat some of the pups and older dogs who have been picking up BOB at most shows lately.


----------



## MrRustyRead

Jax got a 1st in AVNSC Junior at Sheringham Limit Show on sunday


----------



## Dogloverlou

MrRustyRead said:


> Jax got a 1st in AVNSC Junior at Sheringham Limit Show on sunday


Well done!

I was meant to be at that show in the exact same class, but decided it was to far away in the end! Would have been nice meeting a fellow PF'er


----------



## MrRustyRead

Dogloverlou said:


> Well done!
> 
> I was meant to be at that show in the exact same class, but decided it was to far away in the end! Would have been nice meeting a fellow PF'er


Well you wouldnt of been as i was in Terrier  You should of come! it was a brilliant show. You got any more planned this way? Only one i know of that we would be on the same day is Thetford which isnt until august.


----------



## Dogloverlou

MrRustyRead said:


> Well you wouldnt of been as i was in Terrier  You should of come! it was a brilliant show. You got any more planned this way? Only one i know of that we would be on the same day is Thetford which isnt until august.


Haha, OMG yes!  You can tell I'm still new to the scene 

No, don't think I have any more planned for that way. Because we can mainly only ever enter AVNSC classes I don't want to travel to far out for them.


----------



## MrRustyRead

Dogloverlou said:


> Haha, OMG yes!  You can tell I'm still new to the scene
> 
> No, don't think I have any more planned for that way. Because we can mainly only ever enter AVNSC classes I don't want to travel to far out for them.


where abouts are you based in cambridge?


----------



## Dogloverlou

MrRustyRead said:


> where abouts are you based in cambridge?


I'm in South Cambs.


----------



## MrRustyRead

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm in South Cambs.


Thetford isnt to far from you


----------



## HelenVF

Second out of two in gwp pg at Border counties. We both had fun though 

Helen


----------



## adamantis

Third of three in Open Dog at National Champ today. 
First time on grass, and it's not an experience I care to repeat! over-enthusiastic scent hound, in a ring where about 100 dogs had been before us = nose to the ground, and nothing will shift it!
Also, grass=running (he's a canicross dog), so we got to add bouncing, sprinting, dead stop to sniff, and trying to headbutt me into the equation. 
My fault really - we've been practicing moving on a very loose lead (after some advice from our last judge, and he moves much better/more freely like that), and that wasn't the right technique for the change of surface. My friend moved him around the empty ring afterwards, almost stringing him up, and he moved fine - not that he had a lot of choice, mind!
Still, he was much better on the benches than previously, and didn't wind himself up too much today. All good things!


----------



## Freyja

We were there yesterday with Peter our whippet but we were inside of Bingley hall I did go outside onto the grass with Peter and he was the same bouncing and acting the idiot. We did nothing in our class but I was told the week before that the judge prefered a slightly heavier dog than Peter so in a class of 10 we weren't expecting anything really. 10 was actually small for a whippet class.


----------



## Firedog

We did the National on Friday. We were place fourth out of four. We will be outside soon so hopefully things will improve. She will also be in Post Graduate at our next show. I really didn't want to go to the National and the traffic on the way home was awful, not keen to repeat the experience.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done all.

Yes, Dexter is better on grass too.


----------



## HelenVF

First in pg breed class - gwp. We were stood on our own though lol. Oh, it was SKC

Helen


----------



## adamantis

Paws in the Park today. I know it's 'only' a fun show, but the boy was almost well behaved 
Only entered 2 classes, and ended up with 1st Best Condition, 1st AV Hound, RBIS Novelty, and RBIS Pedigree! Not bad for a nutless wonder. The pedigree judge even commented that she wasn't a fan of big dogs, and yet she placed them BIS and RBIS. Boy moved like an angel sings, or something. Had a couple of people come up to us out of the blue to comment on how well he moved, which was really nice!
Now, if only he could adopt the same saint-like approach to 'proper' shows, I'd be over the moon!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Just a fun show for us today too - 6th place AV Junior, 3rd place AV Working.

Cash is moving SO much better than what he was though. No jumping or mouthing whatsoever and one lady also complimented me on his movement which was nice, and proves to me how far we've come.


----------



## Hanwombat

Well done Lou and Cash 

I might perhaps take Bigby to some fun shows in the summer


----------



## Dogloverlou

Hanwombat said:


> Well done Lou and Cash
> 
> I might perhaps take Bigby to some fun shows in the summer


Thank you.

You should. I'm sure he'll do well


----------



## Kc Mac

We were at Bath Champ on Friday  My little man was an absolute gem and amazed us all with his results, !st MPD 1st PD, 1st ND and BPIB  Absolutely thrilled with him


----------



## sueh83

Bath Champ show for me and my Bavarian Mountain Hound today (makes a change from agility shows)

1st Open Bitch.....Best Bitch......Best Import Hound/Utility


----------



## Firedog

We were at Bath unfortunately we got fourth out of four, roll on Southern Counties.


----------



## Firedog

Southern Counties today. First out of four in Post Grad Bitch.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Firedog said:


> Southern Counties today. First out of four in Post Grad Bitch.


Well done!

We got first out of three in PG at SC.


----------



## MrRustyRead

Jax got a 1st in Graduate and Reserve BOB at Newmarket & District Canine Society on Sunday


----------



## Dogloverlou

MrRustyRead said:


> Jax got a 1st in Graduate and Reserve BOB at Newmarket & District Canine Society on Sunday


Well done! Thought of you attending the next day when I was there on Saturday. Cash didn't place at all in his class


----------



## MrRustyRead

Dogloverlou said:


> Well done! Thought of you attending the next day when I was there on Saturday. Cash didn't place at all in his class


were you in AVNSC? we only got something because we had classes, if i would of been in AVNSC we would of got nothing ha


----------



## Dogloverlou

MrRustyRead said:


> were you in AVNSC? we only got something because we had classes, if i would of been in AVNSC we would of got nothing ha


Yeah, and his first time in an open class too. So there was more entries than we're used to. Thinking that entering him in a rare breeds class might be better next time.


----------



## MrRustyRead

Dogloverlou said:


> Yeah, and his first time in an open class too. So there was more entries than we're used to. Thinking that entering him in a rare breeds class might be better next time.


Yer you want a class where you stand out from the rest, which is difficult with mine as coated breeds stand out better


----------



## Dogloverlou

MrRustyRead said:


> Yer you want a class where you stand out from the rest, which is difficult with mine as coated breeds stand out better


I'm also beginning to wonder whether some of these judges in the small open show AVNSC classes actually know what he is and/or know how to judge him. If they don't really know what he's supposed to look/move like they're obviously going to go with a breed they're more familiar with. It's the drawbacks of owning a rare breed I guess.


----------



## Firedog

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm also beginning to wonder whether some of these judges in the small open show AVNSC classes actually know what he is and/or know how to judge him. If they don't really know what he's supposed to look/move like they're obviously going to go with a breed they're more familiar with. It's the drawbacks of owning a rare breed I guess.


I feel that way with my girl, I swear they don't know what they are looking at half the time. The other thing is we quite often get beaten by a fluffy.


----------



## Firedog

Kicksforkills said:


> Well done!
> 
> We got first out of three in PG at SC.


I see Dexter is looking lovely as always.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done to Firedog and Starla for Best AVNSC Toy today!


----------



## Firedog

Really must thank you for your help today. It was really nice to actually get some proper time to talk to you and your friends, rather than having to rush off. I appreciate you taking her in the group ring for me even though we didn't get placed. I didn't expect to get placed but she showed well for you and you improved our chances no end, also with you being taller you kept better stride with her. I have had other people offer to take her in for me before but I haven't felt comfortable with it but I saw how well she was doing when you were having a practise with her. I think you need to give me some lessons. I am really sorry but I forgot how Dexter got on today, I have had huge headache since leaving the show. I think I might be hunting you out at the champ shows.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Aw, that's very nice of you to say.

It was very nice to talk to you today too!

Thanks for letting me take her in the ring. Starla was very good considering it was the first time I'd handled her.

I'll be happy to help you at future shows. Just ask. 

Oh and we got 1/1 and 3/3 lol


----------



## BessieDog

Bess got Best of Breed at Clacton Open on Saturday, I was over the moon as there was a dog there I was convinced she wouldn't beat. Didn't get anywhere in the Group.


----------



## Hanwombat

Pezant said:


> Ahahaha we definitely rolled our eyes a bit too! I would have liked to have done better (don't we all?) but he did well and the judge obviously liked him to have placed him in both classes. Maybe he just needs to mature a bit more before the higher awards start appearing.
> 
> And we did loads of shopping to boot! I think the final count was one grooming table (with extra-long arm), one soft crate, two new blankets, two liver muffins, one English Setter Association mousemat (free ) and one dirt-trap mat for when he comes back in from the garden. Phew!
> 
> That's a shame about your friends pointers, Freyja. Hope they get better luck next time.


----------



## MrRustyRead

Wednesday we had Norfolk and Norwich Canine Society and got a 3rd in AVNSC Terrier Post Grad, 2nd in AV Terrier Post Grad.

Then on Thursday we went to Windsor Champ Show and got 1st in Post Grad and 1st in Limit  Crufts here we come!


----------



## Hanwombat

Bigby came third in his class at Windsor and qualified crufts


----------



## Meezey

Eric got 1st Baby Puppy, Cian 4th and KT 2nd  some strong classes just so proud of KT she has grown in confidence so much...


----------



## Firedog

Windsor yesterday, Starla came first in Yearling Bitch but nothing in the challenge and came third in the Special Beginners Stakes class. So proud of my girl.


----------



## MrRustyRead

Firedog said:


> Windsor yesterday, Starla came first in Post Grad Bitch but nothing in the challenge and came third in the Special Beginners Stakes class. So proud of my girl.


The special beginners on thursday was huge! Glad i didnt enter ha


----------



## Firedog

MrRustyRead said:


> The special beginners on thursday was huge! Glad i didnt enter ha


I didn't know how many were supposed to be in that class as I didn't have a catalogue and I expect a few were missing but there was at least twenty.


----------



## Kicksforkills

39, one absent.

Well done again!


----------



## MrRustyRead

Firedog said:


> I didn't know how many were supposed to be in that class as I didn't have a catalogue and I expect a few were missing but there was at least twenty.


It was full to the brim on thursday, jax gets bored easily anyway ha


----------



## Dogloverlou

39 dogs in once class?


----------



## Firedog

Ist in Post Grad Bitch at East of England yesterday.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done!


----------



## Hanwombat

Bigby came third in his class at the National Working and Pastoral, loosing out two his two sable brothers. The judge loved all three of them but Bigbys two brothers have a better ear carriage so sadly Bigby will most likely loose out to them each time.

They think he is a cracker though - great head shape and conformation - just need those ears to go up 

His next show is at Paignton on the 3rd August  I may have to give this showing a go once I get him back - I know a ringcraft just down the road


----------



## lupie

Hanwombat said:


> Bigby came third in his class at the National Working and Pastoral, loosing out two his two sable brothers. The judge loved all three of them but Bigbys two brothers have a better ear carriage so sadly Bigby will most likely loose out to them each time.
> 
> They think he is a cracker though - great head shape and conformation - just need those ears to go up
> 
> His next show is at Paignton on the 3rd August  I may have to give this showing a go once I get him back - I know a ringcraft just down the road


Yesss, give it a go.  Bigby <3

And you're coming to Crufts


----------



## Dogloverlou

Hanwombat said:


> Bigby came third in his class at the National Working and Pastoral, loosing out two his two sable brothers. The judge loved all three of them but Bigbys two brothers have a better ear carriage so sadly Bigby will most likely loose out to them each time.
> 
> They think he is a cracker though - great head shape and conformation - just need those ears to go up
> 
> His next show is at Paignton on the 3rd August  I may have to give this showing a go once I get him back - I know a ringcraft just down the road


If I'd known he was at NWPB I'd have gone and found him to say hello! Congrats! He's doing brilliantly.

Where is this ringcraft?


----------



## Hanwombat

lupie said:


> Yesss, give it a go.  Bigby <3
> 
> And you're coming to Crufts


Yes seems I am coming to crufts  More so I will have to handle him as his breeder will be handling his brother - so need to get to work 



Dogloverlou said:


> If I'd known he was at NWPB I'd have gone and found him to say hello! Congrats! He's doing brilliantly.
> 
> Where is this ringcraft?


Sorry - yes he was there on the Friday  He was quite warm bless him - which made his ears sit rather low.

The ringcraft is in Orton Waterville - about 15 minute drive from me  http://www.whittlesey-dog-training-society.org.uk/


----------



## Dogloverlou

Hanwombat said:


> Yes seems I am coming to crufts  More so I will have to handle him as his breeder will be handling his brother - so need to get to work
> 
> Sorry - yes he was there on the Friday  He was quite warm bless him - which made his ears sit rather low.
> 
> The ringcraft is in Orton Waterville - about 15 minute drive from me  http://www.whittlesey-dog-training-society.org.uk/


Ah yes, that's where I go already 

The show was only on Saturday I think, wasn't it?


----------



## Hanwombat

Dogloverlou said:


> Ah yes, that's where I go already
> 
> The show was only on Saturday I think, wasn't it?


 Cool - I might be seeing you there from Saturday then 

Ah I think it was the weekend - I am thinking a different one on saturday i think.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Hanwombat said:


> Cool - I might be seeing you there from Saturday then
> 
> Ah I think it was the weekend - I am thinking a different one on saturday i think.


It's really easy-going there and you can come and go as you please. I missed this week, but might stop by next week. They also run CGC classes if you're interested.

I think I just saw the Smooth Collie critiques on Dog World, but I can't access the full link as you have to be subscribed. I'm waiting for Cash's critique too.


----------



## Hanwombat

Bigby had a write up from the judge on his second place at the National Working and Pastoral show.

They said his expression was spoilt with heavy ears ) bless him, his ears are a lot heavier than his sable brothers but they come eventually, Amy mentioned it was very hot that day as well so they tend to drop.
It seems tris don't always do as well as the sables in puppy classes as they take longer to mature, but come through in juniors  

Gonna start ringcraft I think in September


----------



## MrRustyRead

Hanwombat said:


> Bigby had a write up from the judge on his second place at the National Working and Pastoral show.
> 
> They said his expression was spoilt with heavy ears ) bless him, his ears are a lot heavier than his sable brothers but they come eventually, Amy mentioned it was very hot that day as well so they tend to drop.
> It seems tris don't always do as well as the sables in puppy classes as they take longer to mature, but come through in juniors
> 
> Gonna start ringcraft I think in September


Happens all the time, some judges prefer certain colours, but then you will eventually find which judges prefer your colour


----------



## Hanwombat

Yeah his sable brothers are more in favor currently but they have better ears than biggers.


----------



## lupie

Hanwombat said:


> Yeah his sable brothers are more in favor currently but they have better ears than biggers.


What's wrong with Bigby's ears at the moment? I'm not familiar with smooth collies!


----------



## Hanwombat

lupie said:


> What's wrong with Bigby's ears at the moment? I'm not familiar with smooth collies!


They're too heavy atm, generally their ears are semi erect shaped but bigbys are too heavy and not erect enough.


----------



## lupie

Hanwombat said:


> They're too heavy atm, generally their ears are semi erect shaped but bigbys are too heavy and not erect enough.


Ah I see! Thanks. Sounds like something that could definitely sort itself out as he gets older!


----------



## Hanwombat

lupie said:


> Ah I see! Thanks. Sounds like something that could definitely sort itself out as he gets older!


Yes, they're come with age  just his sable brothers have mAtured much fasterthan him.


----------



## Meezey

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm waiting for Cash's critique too.


There are a few FB pages where judges also post their critiques too


----------



## Dogloverlou

Meezey said:


> There are a few FB pages where judges also post their critiques too


I'm not on FB either so won't be able to access them still. Someone elsewhere said they'd keep an eye out for me, but I check everyday lol. Am going away for a week from tomorrow so am keeping my fingers crossed it might be available after I return but I understand some judges take forever.

But if you're cruising any FB groups/pages with critiques I'd be grateful if you message me Cash's critique if you see it. He was under Stuart Mallard NWPB


----------



## Spellweaver

Hi all - just thought I'd bring you up to date with how Xia's puppies are doing in the show ring. I've not been to the following shows because I've been looking after my OH, but Xia's pups have been shown with the following results:

Border Collie Cluib of Wales Champ Show
Gladys - 1st in Minor Puppy Bitch and Reserve Best Puppy in Show
Lexie - 2nd in Minor Puppy Bitch

Leeds:Champ Show
Flash - 1st in Minor Puppy Dog
Alfie - 2nd in Minor Puppy Dog
Lexie - 1st Minor Puppy Bitch
Gladys - 4th Minor Puppy Bitch

Ryedale Open Show
Gladys 2nd in Junior Bitch
Lexie - 1st in AV Pastoral Puppy and shortlisted for Best in Show (not best puppy, but best in show!) And she's only 7 months old!

I'm so proud of having bred these little guys - their temperament is sound; they're only 7 months old and they're already racking up the wins. Hope it continues as they grow older


----------



## SingingWhippet

Fabulous results @Spellweaver No wonder you're proud!!


----------



## lupie

What great results @Spellweaver - you must be bursting with pride! Shortlisted for BIS! Fab!


----------



## Freyja

Yesterday Peter and I went to the Hound association champ show. Sadly we did nothing in the breed the judge prefered whippets of a paler colour we stayed until later in the afternoon and got very wet lol but we were rewarded well. 

Peter was entered into the special beginners yearling dog/bitch stakes. He won this then we were told we had to stay around as we had to challenge the other special beginners class winners. Peter went on to become Best Overall Special Beginner.

I knew he had won £7 for winning his class but you can imagine my shock when the steward told me he had won a further £50 for going Best Overall.


----------



## Hanwombat

Here is Bigby pictured at the Monmouth Show last Thursday  Looking to start Ringcraft with him in the next few weeks. He has grown up so much and his ears are finally sitting how they should.


----------



## lupie

Hanwombat said:


> Here is Bigby pictured at the Monmouth Show last Thursday  Looking to start Ringcraft with him in the next few weeks. He has grown up so much and his ears are finally sitting how they should.


<3 just love him! I hope to see him at a show soon!

Ruska finally has some semblance of a coat, don't expect to win anything but will be starting back out showing at Richmond.


----------



## Hanwombat

lupie said:


> <3 just love him! I hope to see him at a show soon!
> 
> Ruska finally has some semblance of a coat, don't expect to win anything but will be starting back out showing at Richmond.


 Thank you - Love him to bits and so glad to have him back  Looking forward to some future showing though I haven't a clue what I'm doing 

Good luck at Richmond


----------



## MrRustyRead

have you got him back now?


----------



## Hanwombat

MrRustyRead said:


> have you got him back now?


Yes, on Sunday I got them both back


----------



## Firedog

We got second in Post Graduate Bitch at City of Birmingham. We did a ring craft match this week and Starla won Best in Match out of twenty dogs.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Firedog said:


> We got second in Post Graduate Bitch at City of Birmingham. We did a ring craft match this week and Starla won Best in Match out of twenty dogs.


Well done, likewise we got second out of three in PG today at Richmond and third out of eight in PG at COB last week.


----------



## Meezey

Forget to put in here opps KT got first intermediate bitch at Bangor and North Down Champ show, and Eric got Reserved Greenstar dog out of his first puppy class age just 7 months!!!


----------



## lupie

Ruska's first outing in Veteran classes at Richmond yesterday and she only bloomin' well took the class!!! 2 regular winners too that we beat. My jaw dropped! Soooo chuffed, considering she's not been in a show since Feb!!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Wow well done! X


----------



## Dogloverlou

Cash came 2nd out of 2 in PGD at Darlington today. Thought he stood a good chance today but obviously not. Interesting to see what the judge said about him.


----------



## Firedog

Had second out of five in P.G.B at Midland Counties yesterday. It was a nice surprise as she was looking very fat yesterday and there were four other dogs in the ring that were at the correct weight, I nearly didn't take her in the ring and I certainly didn't expect to get placed at all. I think if she had been at the correct weight we would have got a first. Gives me something to work towards for the next champ show in two weeks.


----------



## Hanwombat

I've entered my first open show with Bigby on the 21st November with the Huntingdonshire Canine Society... bricking it already 

Going in AV Pastoral Puppy, Junior and AV Puppy Stakes.. feel sick


----------



## tattoogirl73

Hanwombat said:


> I've entered my first open show with Bigby on the 21st November with the Huntingdonshire Canine Society... bricking it already
> 
> Going in AV Pastoral Puppy, Junior and AV Puppy Stakes.. feel sick


got my first one with cherokee at newark on the 15th, the bolsover and district canine show  then i'm back at newark week after for our second open show, the edwinstowe and district canine society.. i must be crazy cos i've also entered her into the british utility champ show at begining of december. just got to blag someone to go with me to that one to help me keep an eye on her.


----------



## Hanwombat

tattoogirl73 said:


> got my first one with cherokee at newark on the 15th, the bolsover and district canine show  then i'm back at newark week after for our second open show, the edwinstowe and district canine society.. i must be crazy cos i've also entered her into the british utility champ show at begining of december. just got to blag someone to go with me to that one to help me keep an eye on her.


Good luck  I think it'll just be the one in November for me and then going to enter him in the City of Cambridgeshire open show on the 24th Jan


----------



## dogkrazy

Zara got her first point towards her junior diploma today, she was 1st puppy bitch (she was the only one there though..) graded very promising. 
She got to see her brother Gilbert too and they had their usual silly moments


----------



## Hanwombat

Bigby and I have our first open show on Saturday  Well its not Bigbys first open show, but its mine  We're only going to do the Smooth class - Junior and then go.. if he does OK then I plan to enter him in some more that I've seen in the new year


----------



## Hanwombat

Bigby was the only smooth at the Huntingdonshire Canine Society Open Show today - so we won our class, as well as best puppy and best in breed


----------



## Hanwombat

Went to Dunstable and District Canine Society today - not the open show part as I forgot to enter  but I just came along and did the Pedigree Companion show. Bigby was an absolute tit the whole time, wouldn't stop barking etc and yet he won against 20 other dogs in AV Non Sporting. He was so naughty he jumped all over the judge  but she said he is a cracking dog and went with her gut instinct.

He then went on to win RBIS  beaten by a show springer. She said he has a wonderful movement and once he matures more and fingers crossed calms down, I've got a good dog there 

So helped boost my confidence and looking to do some more companion shows and also a few open shows.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Cash got a 3rd place out of about 6 dogs today in PGD


----------



## Bexx

Poppys first rosettes, she got 5th (VHC) in best crossbreed and 3rd in best condition!

We went to her first show last week on the bank holiday, tried for the Scruffts class too but no joy. We have another show next month, actually 2 on the same day so we need to pick one!


----------



## tattoogirl73

cherokee came 2nd (out of 2) in junior, and 1st (out of 1) in open at blackpool dog show on friday. just a shame cc's weren't on offer cos apparently she would've got her stud number. oh well, wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Born to Boogie

tattoogirl73 said:


> cherokee came 2nd (out of 2) in junior, and 1st (out of 1) in open at blackpool dog show on friday. just a shame cc's weren't on offer cos apparently she would've got her stud number. oh well, wasn't meant to be.
> View attachment 275515
> View attachment 275516


She's lovely :Kiss
I admire your grooming skills 

We had a rubbish day in the breed, on Sunday but then went 3rd in the Puppy Bitch Stakes. So a swings and roundabouts day


----------



## Bexx

It was swings and roundabouts for us too

No luck on Saturday, the first show had the ring too small and instead of using the corners people were standing in front of eachother. The judge hardly looked at Poppy! Nevermind though as we managed to catch the 2nd half of another show on the way back. Still no luck but it was fun.

But on Sunday, through wind and light rain we were redeemed! We waited through all the pedigree classes and then it was Poppys turn. No luck in our first class, 5th in dog the judge would most like to take home, and to top it off reserve best in show!


----------



## Born to Boogie

Well done Poppy


----------



## Firedog

Starla came second in her class today at Windsor and had VHC in Special Beginners Stakes.


----------



## tattoogirl73

Born to Boogie said:


> She's lovely :Kiss
> I admire your grooming skills
> 
> We had a rubbish day in the breed, on Sunday but then went 3rd in the Puppy Bitch Stakes. So a swings and roundabouts day


the only grooming skills i can take credit for are her top knot, lol. i normally at least bath her mysen but decided to be lazy last week and treat her to a bath and dry at a salon. stopped my arms aching for the drive.


----------



## tattoogirl73

Firedog said:


> Starla came second in her class today at Windsor and had VHC in Special Beginners Stakes.


well done


----------



## Dogloverlou

Cash got a 1st in Limit Dog, BD, and BOS today at the East of England show. So proud! Mind you he was the only dog against a few bitches, so not as impressive as what you think  Still, any placement is not to be sniffed at as the judge doesn't have to award a dog as we know.


----------



## tattoogirl73

Dogloverlou said:


> Cash got a 1st in Limit Dog, BD, and BOS today at the East of England show. So proud! Mind you he was the only dog against a few bitches, so not as impressive as what you think  Still, any placement is not to be sniffed at as the judge doesn't have to award a dog as we know.


well done  don't knock it. i'm sure you deserved it.


----------



## Firedog

Starla was in Limit Bitch for the first time yesterday and won her class. I was so proud. There was six in the class.


----------



## Born to Boogie

Is that her Stud Book Number?
Well done Starla


----------



## Firedog

Born to Boogie said:


> Is that her Stud Book Number?
> Well done Starla


I don't know? I don't know how it all works. I thought they had to get a reserve or Best Dog or Best Bitch.

Also how would I get it, would it be automatically sent to me or would I have to apply for it?


----------



## Born to Boogie

It depends on which Stud Book Band you breed comes into.
We're band C.
They just send it to you, no need to apply.

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/activities/stud-book-bands/


----------



## Firedog

Born to Boogie said:


> It depends on which Stud Book Band you breed comes into.
> We're band C.
> They just send it to you, no need to apply.
> 
> http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/activities/stud-book-bands/


We are in Band A. So no.


----------



## Born to Boogie

What a shame.


----------



## Freyja

This was a while ago but I haven't been on very much for ages due to a new laptop not letting me come on here. It was at the National dog show.

I don't usually do champ shows with my italian greyhound Buck as I have never thought him good enough but a woman who shows her italians at open shows kept telling me he was good enough so I entered him for the national. Theere was 5 in his class so I wasn;t really expecing much. You can imagine my surprise when he came 3rd and qualified for crufts 2017.

We went back the next day with my whippet Peter and came 4th in a massive class and just missed out on qualifying him too


----------



## Born to Boogie

It's wonderful, when it's so unexpected


----------



## Dogloverlou

Just a fun show today, but Cash won his AV Working & Pastoral class and then went on to RBIS! :Woot


----------



## tattoogirl73

Dogloverlou said:


> Just a fun show today, but Cash won his AV Working & Pastoral class and then went on to RBIS! :Woot


cherokee got RBIS at a fun show we did last monday  little minx stood the best she ever has with her tail up without me holding it.


----------



## Firedog

We did an own breed show yesterday and we did three classes. We had a 2nd out of 3, VHC and a 3rd. Although Starla didn't win any of her classes I was very proud of her. She really doesn't like halls but she showed her best and I couldn't have asked any more from her.


----------



## tattoogirl73

Firedog said:


> We did an own breed show yesterday and we did three classes. We had a 2nd out of 3, VHC and a 3rd. Although Starla didn't win any of her classes I was very proud of her. She really doesn't like halls but she showed her best and I couldn't have asked any more from her.


well done


----------



## SpicyBulldog

Have not been to any shows yet this year.  I will try to update as I do. Far as last year for regular shows I only made it out two weekends and then additionally competed at nationals. So for those results......

One dog with 60 points (6 1st from previous year), entered into 5 shows took four 1st and one 2nd and then 3rd at nationals, making champion last year. Had to have someone else handle my other since they were competing against each other lol, think starting at 36 points and placements were one 1st, four 2nd and one 3rd (did not compete at nationals) ended the year at 69 points. 
My other I only took out one weekend and did not have any points to start with, took two 1st, two best of opposite and a 3rd, also placed at nationals, so is half way to finishing. 

I'm very excited to start the show year. I can hardly wait. Been obsessing over it.


----------



## Meezey

We haven't shown much at all but have to post that Jethro won Green Star Dog (CC) out of his first puppy show last year Oct/Nov time total shock to us. Then the next show on the SAME weekend Eric won GS dog and CACIB lol


----------



## Firedog

Yesterday we went to the East of England Show. Left at 5am, limped up there in a half dead Vauxhall Zafira and didn't get home until 10.15pm. The journey was worth it though as Starla won RCC. So pleased with her she showed like a dream.


----------



## SpicyBulldog

What is RCC?


----------



## Firedog

SpicyBulldog said:


> What is RCC?


Reserve Challenge Certificate. Over here you need 3CC's to make a champion. So Reserve Best of Breed. Nothing major but big for us.


----------



## SpicyBulldog

Congrats! And thanks for info.


----------



## Firedog

Went to Dorset County Canine Society open show on Sunday. My puppy won Best puppy, BOB and then came 3rd in the puppy group.


----------



## SpicyBulldog

Congrats to you and your puppy!


----------



## Meezey

Firedog said:


> Went to Dorset County Canine Society open show on Sunday. My puppy won Best puppy, BOB and then came 3rd in the puppy group.


Well done!


----------



## SpicyBulldog

These are results from my latest show, which was a three show weekend.

1st show Male 1st (almost took best of show, the judge said it was very close and he had a hard time deciding), Female 1st

2nd show Male 1st & Best of Show, Female 3rd

3rd show Male 3rd, Female 3rd









Blue = 1st places
White = 3rd places
Trophy was given for best of show


----------



## tattoogirl73

i've not been on pf for awhile. cherokee has now retired from the ring, but seeing as i'd entered her at ashfield and sutton open show a couple of months ago and we went along to support a friend i decided to take her in the ring. there was only us in the class and i expected the judge to withhold but to my surprise she didn't  shows there's more to my girl then a coat. i'll hopefully be back in the show ring next april with one of cherokee's puppies.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Rio got the RDCC at Richmond yesterday!


----------



## Freyja

On september 1st we went to City of Birmingham champ show with Peter and Buck.

Buck was 2nd in italian greyhound veteran dog and 1st in good citizen dog.

Peter on the other hand well there was 10 dogs in his class 1 of which had previously won a RCC after judging the class moving the dogs together and then again on their own the judge went off and spoke to an official. She eventually came back into the ring pulled 1 dog in and placed it 1st she then turned to the rest of the class and said she was witholding all other placings. The judge gave no explanation but has since published her critique saying she will not reward bad movement and coming and going all the other dogs moved either wide in front or wide behind. Yes 9 dogs all in the same class including a RCC winner all moved incorrectly. In all the other classes the judge placed 5 dogs. Neeless to say I withdrew Peter from his GC class even though I was told it was bad sportsmanship to withdraw him there was no way I was going to give that judge a second chance to humiliate me and my dog.

I know you pay for the judges opinion but this was a replacement judge and I had entered before the change of judge was announced even if I had withdrawn before the show I would not have got my money back and I wasn't aware of the judge change untill I got to the show.


----------



## SpicyBulldog

Freyja said:


> On september 1st we went to City of Birmingham champ show with Peter and Buck.
> 
> Buck was 2nd in italian greyhound veteran dog and 1st in good citizen dog.
> 
> Peter on the other hand well there was 10 dogs in his class 1 of which had previously won a RCC after judging the class moving the dogs together and then again on their own the judge went off and spoke to an official. She eventually came back into the ring pulled 1 dog in and placed it 1st she then turned to the rest of the class and said she was witholding all other placings. The judge gave no explanation but has since published her critique saying she will not reward bad movement and coming and going all the other dogs moved either wide in front or wide behind. Yes 9 dogs all in the same class including a RCC winner all moved incorrectly. In all the other classes the judge placed 5 dogs. Neeless to say I withdrew Peter from his GC class even though I was told it was bad sportsmanship to withdraw him there was no way I was going to give that judge a second chance to humiliate me and my dog.
> 
> I know you pay for the judges opinion but this was a replacement judge and I had entered before the change of judge was announced even if I had withdrawn before the show I would not have got my money back and I wasn't aware of the judge change untill I got to the show.


Wow! I agree with witholding if there are not good dogs, but I find it hard to believe in this situation. That many dogs have bad movement?! The whole thing seems a little weird and I wouldn't have shown under her if I was you either.


----------



## Freyja

SpicyBulldog said:


> Wow! I agree with witholding if there are not good dogs, but I find it hard to believe in this situation. That many dogs have bad movement?! The whole thing seems a little weird and I wouldn't have shown under her if I was you either.


She is not a judge I would have entered under if she had been the scheduled judge and will most certainly never give her an entry again. People are saying she will not be given another judging appointment as people will not give her entries but with whippet entries being so high I very much doubt 9 people not entering their dogs would mae much difference to the entry figures. I have even had judges message me telling me to ignore this judge and not to give up as there is nothing wrong with my dog.

At the end of the day it is each judges own interpretation of the breed standard my boy hadonly done 2 champ shows before this show as I have had a bad foot and couldnt run with him properly. This was the first time I wasn't hindering his movement maybe if I had hobbled round the ring lie I had done previously my dog might have got placed lol


----------



## SpicyBulldog

Freyja said:


> She is not a judge I would have entered under if she had been the scheduled judge and will most certainly never give her an entry again. People are saying she will not be given another judging appointment as people will not give her entries but with whippet entries being so high I very much doubt 9 people not entering their dogs would mae much difference to the entry figures. I have even had judges message me telling me to ignore this judge and not to give up as there is nothing wrong with my dog.
> 
> At the end of the day it is each judges own interpretation of the breed standard my boy hadonly done 2 champ shows before this show as I have had a bad foot and couldnt run with him properly. This was the first time I wasn't hindering his movement maybe if I had hobbled round the ring lie I had done previously my dog might have got placed lol


If she isn't even a judge then no way would I enter under her. I don't feel that she should even be judging since she probably wouldn't know what to look for. To judge at these shows do you have to have any experience or education on a breed?

I thought she was judge, due to your previous post. Was she merely allowed to judge because the scheduled judge was not able to judge? Seems everyone but one dog got ripped off, both money wise and in a legit critique of their dogs.



Freyja said:


> Peter on the other hand well there was 10 dogs in his class 1 of which had previously won a RCC after judging the class moving the dogs together and then again on their own the judge went off and spoke to an official. She eventually came back into the ring pulled 1 dog in and placed it 1st she then turned to the rest of the class and said she was witholding all other placings. The judge gave no explanation but has since published her critique saying she will not reward bad movement and coming and going all the other dogs moved either wide in front or wide behind. Yes 9 dogs all in the same class including a RCC winner all moved incorrectly. In all the other classes the judge placed 5 dogs. Neeless to say I withdrew Peter from his GC class even though I was told it was bad sportsmanship to withdraw him there was no way I was going to give that judge a second chance to humiliate me and my dog.


----------



## Freyja

SpicyBulldog said:


> If she isn't even a judge then no way would I enter under her. I don't feel that she should even be judging since she probably wouldn't know what to look for. To judge at these shows do you have to have any experience or education on a breed?
> 
> I thought she was judge, due to your previous post. Was she merely allowed to judge because the scheduled judge was not able to judge? Seems everyone but one dog got ripped off, both money wise and in a legit critique of their dogs.


She is a judge just not a judge I would have entered under normally, to judge you have to be a qualified judge approved by the KC they can't just get anyone to judge. She is a breed specialist but not a judge who I rate very highly and certianly not a judge whoI would have wasted time and money on if she had been the original judge. Apparently the judge had been changed way before the entries closed but I had already entered and had not seen or heard there had been a judge change but even if I had I wouldn't have got my money back. The original judge couldn't judge due to a family bereavment


----------



## Firedog

Freyja said:


> On september 1st we went to City of Birmingham champ show with Peter and Buck.
> 
> Buck was 2nd in italian greyhound veteran dog and 1st in good citizen dog.
> 
> Peter on the other hand well there was 10 dogs in his class 1 of which had previously won a RCC after judging the class moving the dogs together and then again on their own the judge went off and spoke to an official. She eventually came back into the ring pulled 1 dog in and placed it 1st she then turned to the rest of the class and said she was witholding all other placings. The judge gave no explanation but has since published her critique saying she will not reward bad movement and coming and going all the other dogs moved either wide in front or wide behind. Yes 9 dogs all in the same class including a RCC winner all moved incorrectly. In all the other classes the judge placed 5 dogs. Neeless to say I withdrew Peter from his GC class even though I was told it was bad sportsmanship to withdraw him there was no way I was going to give that judge a second chance to humiliate me and my dog.
> 
> I know you pay for the judges opinion but this was a replacement judge and I had entered before the change of judge was announced even if I had withdrawn before the show I would not have got my money back and I wasn't aware of the judge change untill I got to the show.


I really think if they change the judge to one you don't like or one you can't enter under because you have already won something then you should be entitled to your money back. It seems a lot of judges were changed that day. We had a replacement judge and my friend also had a replacement judge and couldn't go because her dog had already won under that judge.


----------



## Freyja

Firedog said:


> I really think if they change the judge to one you don't like or one you can't enter under because you have already won something then you should be entitled to your money back. It seems a lot of judges were changed that day. We had a replacement judge and my friend also had a replacement judge and couldn't go because her dog had already won under that judge.


I think if the judge has changed and the new judge bred you can get your money back. We had it this year at crufts after spending half the summer trying to qualify Peter for crufts I then diecovered his breeder had had her judging appointment bought forward she was supposed to be judging in 2018 so I had planned on not doing champ shows this year only to discover I couldn't take him this year.


----------



## Firedog

Freyja said:


> I think if the judge has changed and the new judge bred you can get your money back. We had it this year at crufts after spending half the summer trying to qualify Peter for crufts I then diecovered his breeder had had her judging appointment bought forward she was supposed to be judging in 2018 so I had planned on not doing champ shows this year only to discover I couldn't take him this year.


I'm also under the belief if you get 3 RCC's then you should be able to exchange them for a CC but perhaps that's just me.


----------



## SpicyBulldog

So update from last couple of shows.....

Once again male took two 1st, a 3rd and Best of Show. My daughter got best junior handler, she was super happy. The next show two 1st and another Best of Show! Overall for that show we ended up doing well, four 1st, three 2nds and two 3rds and my daughter got 3rd place in junior handling. I think I'm done for the year, out of 45 times in ring regular classes placed 40 times with 11 First Place, 14 Second Place, 15 Third Place.


----------



## Freyja

Last saturday we went to Stafford open show with Peter Phoenix Buck and Bear

Peter and Phoenix were both 3rd in their classes with a judge that didn't like brindles and basicaly if a fawn had gone into the ring with 3 legs it would still have won if it was the only fawn in the class.

Nothing for Buck in a massive AV veteran toy and only being 7 earlier this year he is very much the baby of the veteran classes

Bear was the little star even though he was worried by 2 big dogs barking nearby and kept putting his tail down he still got 2 x 1st in AVNSC utility post grad and somehow we mangaed to win adult handler together


----------



## Freyja

SpicyBulldog said:


> Wow! I agree with witholding if there are not good dogs, but I find it hard to believe in this situation. That many dogs have bad movement?! The whole thing seems a little weird and I wouldn't have shown under her if I was you either.


I have heard the a report has been sent to the kenne club by the breed council


----------



## Kicksforkills

Rio won the RDCC at Boston!


----------



## tattoogirl73

Kicksforkills said:


> Rio won the RDCC at Boston!


well done! i bet you are over the moon.


----------



## Born to Boogie

Very many congratulations


----------



## Kicksforkills

Thank you both, very pleased, he now has two RCC's!


----------



## Born to Boogie

Pardon my ignorance but what breed is Rio?


----------



## Kicksforkills

Born to Boogie said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what breed is Rio?


He is a Papillon


----------



## Born to Boogie

Even more congratulations


----------



## Kicksforkills

Born to Boogie said:


> Even more congratulations


Thank you again!


----------



## Kicksforkills

PS- He looked like this the day before


----------

